# knitting tea party 17 November '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 17 November '17

43° and bright. The sky is overcast but still bright enough that it hurts your eyes when you look at it. I have an idea that the cats are ensconced in the barn huddled up on the electric blanket Gary but out for them plus the heated water bowl and I see a light on out there at night - I wander if he has a heat lamp for them also. When it comes to the animals Gary is a big softy and they know it. He opens their back door to let the dogs in or out and a bunch of cats will come rushing in. Heidi says "don't let the cats in" and Gary says "ok" as he shuts the door and comes back inside. Simon Kitty follows him around - actually they all follow him around as though he is a shepherd.

Bavarian Pot Roast

This is an easy recipe to make and stick it in the oven or slow cooker and forget about it, especially using a less expensive cut of meat. The flavors are like Rouladen with out all the fuss.

Ingredients
3 pounds of a roast, trimmed well so there is little fat
1 tablespoon oil
4 carrots cut according to your liking, sliced or in sticks
2 onions diced
2 celery stalks, sliced (I didn't have any)
3/4-1 cup chopped dill pickles
1 cup beef broth
1/3 cup German Style Mustard ( I used Dijon)
2 bay leaves
coarse black pepper to taste
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves ( I used only a pinch)
2 tablespoons flour
2 tablespoons water

Directions
1. Trim fat from roast. Brown in large Dutch oven, in hot oil. 
2. Cover with vegetables and pickles. 
3. In a small bowl, combine broth, mustard, pepper, cloves and bay leaves. Pour over meat. 
4. Bake in a 325 F oven for 4 hours or in a slow cooker on low for 8-10 hours/high for 4-5 hours. 
5. Remove meat from cooker and place on plate to keep warm.

Gravy: 
1. Transfer veggies to another bowl. 
2. Put cooking liquid in a sauce pan or leave it in the dutch oven. 
3. Skim fat. Remove bay leaves. 
4. Stir flour and 2 tablespoons water or broth together. 
5. Stir in to pan and cook till thickened and the raw taste of the flour is gone, about 2 minutes or so.
6. Serve sliced meat, surrounded by veggies, over Spaetzle or noodles. 
7. Garnish with crisp bacon if desired. I omitted that and served it over whole wheat yolk free noodles.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/11/flash-back-friday-bavarian-pot-roast.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

FOCACCIA ROLLS

No kneading required for these focaccia rolls! The long, overnight fermentation develops the gluten with no effort from you!

$1.20 RECIPE / $0.10 SERVING
Total Cost $1.20 recipe / $0.10/serving
Prep Time 18 hours
Cook Time 25 minutes
Total Time 18 hours 25 minutes
Servings 12

INGREDIENTS
4 cups all-purpose flour $0.59
1/2 Tbsp salt $0.05
1/4 tsp instant yeast $0.02
2 cups water $0.00
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.24
2 Tbsp Italian seasoning $0.30

Directions
1. The day before (about 18 hours ahead of time) combine the flour, salt, and yeast in a large bowl. Stir until well mixed. 
2. Add the water, starting with 1.5 cups, and add a little more at a time until the flour forms a cohesive, wet ball. There should not be any dry flour left on the bottom of the bowl. The total amount of water you'll need will vary, but should be between 1.5 to 2 cups. 
3. Loosely cover the bowl with plastic wrap and let it sit at room temperature for 16-18 hours to ferment.
4. After 16-18 hours, the dough will look like a large, bubbly mass. Sprinkle with enough flour to be able to scrape it out of the bowl without it sticking to your hands. 
5. Place the dough on a well floured surface. 
6. Cut the dough into 12 pieces. Shape each piece into a small ball. 
Note: The dough will be quite wet, floppy, and sticky, so sprinkle liberally with flour as you work.
7. Place the rolls on a baking sheet covered in foil and lightly sprayed with non-stick spray (I used two baking sheets). Brush the top of each lightly with olive oil. Sprinkle the Italian seasoning over top. Let rise for 30 minutes to one hour or until doubled in size.
8. While the rolls are still rising, preheat the oven to 425 degrees. 
9. Once it is fully preheated, place the rolls in the oven and bake until the surface is a light golden brown (about 25 minutes). Serve warm!

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2012/04/focaccia-rolls/
Butternut Squash Cornbread

The secret ingredient in this tasty cornbread is butternut squash. Pumpkin, acorn squash, or another cooked and mashed winter squash would work as well. The squash adds flavor and moisture to this classic buttermilk cornbread. If you like a less sweet cornbread, reduce or omit the sugar in the recipe. Dried or fresh chopped herbs would make a nice addition for a savory cornbread.

Author: Diana Rattray
Southern Food Expert
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 45 minutes
Yield: 8 Servings

INGREDIENTS
1 cup stone-ground cornmeal or white cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup light brown sugar, packed
1 large egg
1/2 to 3/4 cup buttermilk
1 cup cooked mashed butternut squash
1 tablespoon vegetable oil

PREPARATION

1. Grease an 8-inch square baking pan or deep-dish pie plate or spray it with nonstick cooking spray. Heat oven to 375 F (190 C/Gas 5).
2. In a mixing bowl combine the cornmeal, flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt and brown sugar.
3. In another bowl, whisk together the egg, 1/2 cup of the buttermilk, the mashed squash, and vegetable oil.
4. Combine the wet ingredients with the dry ingredients; mix until well blended, adding more buttermilk if needed. The batter will be thick, but easy to stir by hand.
5. Spread batter in the prepared baking pan.
6. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, until nicely browned.
Note: This is a delicious cornbread for fall and winter dishes. Serve it with beans, greens, soups, or chili.

Tips and Variations: Use a cast iron skillet for a crusty cornbread. Add enough vegetable oil or bacon drippings to coat the bottom of the skillet and heat it in the oven before adding the batter.

Pumpkin Cornbread: Replace the mashed butternut squash with 1 cup of canned pumpkin puree

http://southernfood.about.com/od/cornbread/r/r81018a.htm?utm_campaign=eathealthy&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8700029&utm_term=bouncex

Caramelized Maple Apple Pie with Candied Bacon Crumble

Recipe by:Ashley Baron Rodriguez
2 h8 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients
3 slices bacon
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar
1 pastry for a 9-inch double-crust pie
10 Granny Smith apples - peeled, cored, and cut into 1/2-inch wedges
1/2 lemon, juiced1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup maple syrup
1/3 cup dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

Crumble:
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup unsalted butter, softened
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 pinch salt
1 tablespoon heavy whipping cream
1 tablespoon white sugar

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). 
2. Place bacon on a baking sheet and sprinkle 1 tablespoon brown sugar over the top.
3. Bake in the preheated oven until crisp, 10 to 20 minutes.
4. Line a 9-inch springform pan with pie crust pastry; refrigerate.
5. Combine apples and lemon juice in a bowl and toss to coat.
6. Melt 1/4 cup butter in a large skillet over medium-low heat; add maple syrup and 1/3 cup brown sugar. Bring to a boil, lower heat, and simmer until mixture is reduced by half, about 5 minutes. 
7.Carefully add apples and stir well to coat. Cook until apples just start to soften and get a bit of color on them, about 5 minutes. Return the apples to the bowl leaving behind the sweet syrup.
8. Stir vinegar into sweet syrup; simmer until syrup is reduced and consistency of maple syrup, about 5 minutes. Carefully pour syrup over the apples. Cool for 10 minutes.
9. Combine flour, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/4 cup unsalted butter, baking powder, cinnamon, and salt in a food processor; pulse until crumbly. Break bacon into pieces, add to food processor, and pulse until combined with the crumble.
10. Tip apples into the pie crust in the springform pan. 
11. Fold dough over part of the apple filling to form an edge. 
12. Crimp the edges between your fingers. 
13. Top the apple filling with the crumble. Brush crust with cream and top with white sugar.
14. Bake pie in the preheated oven until the juices bubble and the crust is deeply golden, about 1 hour. If the crust starts to brown too quickly turn the oven down to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/255945/caramelized-maple-apple-pie-with-candied-bacon-crumble/?prop26=piecountdown&prop25=9858179897&prop27=2017-11-03&did=188489-20171103

Toffee Nut Refrigerator Cookies

I love refrigerator cookies. You can find many recipes with endless flavour combinations. What I like is that you can mix them one day, store the shaped dough in the refrigerator. Slice and bake them the next day. I recently made this version and I'll make it again. The toffee bits in them seemed to mellow and make the cookie even more flavourful several days later.

Ingredients
1 cup soft butter
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 1/2 cups flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup toffee bits (I used the packaged Skor bits)
1/2 cup finely chopped pecans

DIRECTIONS
1. Cream butter. 
2. Add sugars, beating well until light.
3. Beat in egg and vanilla extract. 
4. Add flour, salt and toffee bits, mixing just until blended together.
5. Divide dough in half.
6. Form each half firmly into a log about 2 inches in diameter.
7. Sprinkle about 1/4 cup chopped pecans evenly on a 12x12 inch piece of waxed paper and roll cookie log until the outside surface is covered in pecans. Repeat with second log.
8. Roll up each log in the waxed paper, twisting the ends to secure.
9. Refrigerate logs for 3 or 4 hours, or overnight. They should be very firm.
10. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.
11. Line cookie sheets with parchment paper.
12. Unwrap cookie logs and cut into slices - I made my slices about 5/8 inch thick.
13. Place on cookie sheets and bake for 8-10 minutes or until lightly browned. I check the bottom of one cookie to be sure it is also browned before removing from the oven.
14. Store tightly covered in a cool place or freeze until needed.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/11/toffee-nut-refrigerator-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Classic Posole

Hominy, or hulled corn kernels, is the backbone of this Mexican posole soup (pronounced pho-soh-lay), which can easily be made vegetarian by using vegetable stock and omitting the pork. Either way, it's best garnished with lots of cilantro, cheese, and lime and served with warm flour tortillas.

8 to 10 Servings

INGREDIENTS

Pork
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 2-pound boneless pork shoulder (Boston butt)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 red onion, sliced

Posole
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/2 red onion, chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced
2 plum tomatoes, diced
6 cups low-salt chicken broth
1 28-ounce can undrained pinto beans
1 28-ounce can white hominy, drained
1 28-ounce can diced tomatoes with juices, puréed in blender until smooth
1 tablespoon oregano (preferably Mexican)
2 teaspoons ground cumin
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Shredded mild cheddar
Chopped fresh cilantro
Lime wedges
Flour tortillas

DIRECTIONS

Pork
1. Preheat oven to 275°. Line a small roasting pan with foil. 
2. Mix cumin, garlic powder, and smoked paprika in a small bowl. Rub spice mix all over pork. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. 
3. Place pork in pan and cover with sliced onion. 
4. Pour 1/2 cup water in the bottom of pan. 
5. Cover pan tightly with foil and roast until meat is very tender, 5-6 hours. Let pork rest until cool enough to handle.
6. Using 2 forks, shred pork into bite-size pieces. 
7. Skim fat from juices in roasting pan; reserve meat.

Note: DO AHEAD: Can be made 2 days ahead. Cover and chill pork and juices separately.

Posole
1. Heat oil in a large pot over medium- low heat. 
2. Add onion and sauté until trans- lucent, about 5 minutes. 
3. Add garlic and cook, stirring often, until fragrant, about 2 minutes. 
4. Add the diced fresh tomatoes and stir until softened, about 2 minutes longer. 
5. Stir in broth and next 5 ingredients. Bring to a boil and reduce heat to low. 
6. Cover; simmer, stirring occasionally, for 30 minutes.
7. Add reserved pork to posole. Simmer uncovered 30 minutes longer for flavors to meld. 
8. Season to taste with salt and pepper, adding reserved juices from roast pork, if desired. 
9. Divide among bowls, garnish with shredded cheese, cilantro, and lime wedges, and serve with flour tortillas.
Nutritional Content: servings, 1 serving contains: Calories (kcal) 524.5 - %Calories from Fat 42.1 - Fat (g) 24.6 - Saturated Fat (g) 8.3 - Cholesterol (mg) 73.8 - Carbohydrates (g) 46.7 - Dietary Fiber (g) 10.1 - Total Sugars (g) 5.1 - Net Carbs (g) 36.6 - Protein (g) 29.6 - Sodium (mg) 897.5

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/classic-posole

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 10th November, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-506369-1.html

The dramas of *Poledra's* DS and future child continue. They have separated again - this time for good. She is back on the meth. Christopher is planning to fight for custody once the baby is born. Lots of info is coming up about her none of which is good unfortunately. On the positive side her not adopted daughter is coming to stay and planning to find work in the area. Marla is having major issues with her thigh/hip muscle

*Nittergma* is still helping her MIL but much less help from her is required now as she is improving and the family are now more involved.

*Tami's* DB Eric, has a herniated disk, likely from the care he gave to their mother. To see a neurosurgeon soon.

*Busyworkerbee's* DN has had her surgery and did very well with no Open heart Surgery required and will soon be back to normal activities.

The flights for *Bonnie's* DS to work are no longer going from near by and from May he will have a 5 hour drive to get there.

Rookie heard from *Dreamweaver* who has been busy with the kitties, going to the east coast and the work for her DD. And unusually for Jynx she is having health issues - seeing her doctor.

*Swedenme* has Shingles - as the rash has now come out she has been started on anti-virals. Pain is a real problem currently - she has been given stronger pain killers but has been told to only take them at night.

*Fan* also major issues with itching this week but fortunately hers has cleared up - probably a reaction to the mould on a family member's war diaries.

*EJS* had an uncle die Wednesday and her sister has been admitted to hospital with mini-heart attacks. And she has been unwell herself as well though she is picking up now.

*Darowil's* gut is playing up again - though not feeling sick with it this time. To start on a very restrictive diet for a month to see if that helps.

*Marikayknits* has had shots in her knees - they are feeling good. The footdrop is continuing following her hip replacement. The brace has not helped at all and the orthopaedic surgeon said to return it, but reassured her again that the footdrop will go but that it takes many months for the swelling round the nerves to settle.

*Maatje's* DB is in hospital with pleurisy and pericarditis. Second time he has had pericarditis.

PHOTOS
5 - *Darowil* - Sock
13 - *Lurker* - DGS's climbing wall birthday cake
13 - *Kate* - Wedding anniversary card
17 - *Lurker* - DGS's 10th birthday cake
17 - *Fan* - Red roses
20 - *Swedenme* - Yarn for socks?
21 - *Swedenme* - Funny
33 - *Swedenme* - Christmas postbox
38 - *Pacer * - Matthew's drawing / Noah
41 - *Maatjy* - Cradle purse
63 - *Bonnie* - Spring Feverish shawl 
70 - *Swedenme* - Elsa's coat
72 - *Lurker* - Linen stitch
74 - *Lurker* - Bohemian Blooms blanket by Janie Crow
74 - *Sassafras * - Clean house!
75 - *Kate* - Housework funny/Birthday card for MindyT
75 - *Sorlenna* - Hat
86 - *Lurker* - Start of a knitted poinsettia 
89 - *EJS* - Crochet rainbow unicorn

CRAFTS
1 - *Rookie* - Guitar hat (link)
3 - *Poledra* - Crochet owl blanket (link)
12 - *Bonnie * - Bubble beanie hat pattern (link)
41 - *Bonnie* - Mini-kerchief (link)
53 - *Sam* - Crochet dog hat pattern (link)
65 - *Bonnie* - Mary Maxim Prism yarn (link)

RECIPES
14 - *Sorlenna* - Crockpot basil & tomato soup (link)

OTHERS
3 - *Sam* - Raised garden bed (link)
34 - *Bonnie* - Hee Haw (link)
35 - *Poledra* - Hee Haw (link)
55 - *Kiwifrau* - Gwen's meet-up with another KPer (link)
90 - *Lurker* - Funnies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am interested to try the no-knead Focaccia, but would probably have to halve it, or at the very least freeze half of it. 
Gary really must love the cats!


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the recipes. I printed them out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am marking my spot as it is bedtime. Thank for the start Sam and ladies. I will catch up in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

franknitter3 said:


> Thanks for the recipes. I printed them out.


That is great, and welcome!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot and now back to reading.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hmmmm pot roast with dill pickle, think I’ll have to try that.
Kate and Margaret thank you for summaries.
Work, work, work but I’m basically finished except for folding laundry and unloading dishwasher.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


Hope you do get some sleep. {{{gentle hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please let us know what you think of them when you try then franknitter3 - we are so glad you stopped by and hope to see you again real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



franknitter3 said:


> Thanks for the recipes. I printed them out.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like I may have made it to the first page. Have been managing to keep up lately, just not posting.
Have been working away on my Christmas presents with only 2 hat, mitt and scarf sets to complete.
Have learned DGS4 will be arriving November 27 via a scheduled Csection.
Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry you are so miserable sonja - sending you tons of healing energy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I found a copy of DGS's Third Birthday cake thanks to Facebook- The grader was a real toy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


Hoping you do get to sleep!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an new grandbaby at thanksgiving - lovely. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Looks like I may have made it to the first page. Have been managing to keep up lately, just not posting.
> Have been working away on my Christmas presents with only 2 hat, mitt and scarf sets to complete.
> Have learned DGS4 will be arriving November 27 via a scheduled Csection.
> Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Looks like I may have made it to the first page. Have been managing to keep up lately, just not posting.
> Have been working away on my Christmas presents with only 2 hat, mitt and scarf sets to complete.
> Have learned DGS4 will be arriving November 27 via a scheduled Csection.
> Hugs and prayers to all!


Congratulations ( a bit early) but hoping all goes well with #4.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Sam, and ladies for the summary. I'm with Julie; the foccachia bread sounds interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all you sock knitters - kayejo - look at this. --- sam

https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-knee-length-socks?omhide=true


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


Hugs, Sonja; hope you are able to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found a copy of DGS's Third Birthday cake thanks to Facebook- The grader was a real toy.


He looks enthralled by the grader.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, I responded at the end of the last tea party but so you don't have to go back the picture of the shepherd in the aquarium is NOT my dog. It was just something I thought Hannah would enjoy and be all know it very well could be our Sydney with all his silliness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> He looks enthralled by the grader.


He was! Didn't he have lovely hair?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good - i just thought it was terribly funny - i mean - even if it was your dog could you do anything but laugh. thanks gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, I responded at the end of the last tea party but so you don't have to go back the picture of the shepherd in the aquarium is NOT my dog. It was just something I thought Hannah would enjoy and be all know it very well could be our Sydney with all his silliness!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been feeling a bit down this week, with itching rash and SIL passing anniversary, so decided a Christmas gift to self would be good retail therapy.
Me in a dress is rare, but decided on this lovely outfit. Dark blue background, and hot pink cardigan in soft floaty fabric for summer.
Stu has been at race track today, called me to say his car broke down on the track, so was meant to go pick him up, but he called my cousin who was in the area and they just got back. At least he didn’t crash, so that’s a plus I guess. 
Boys have their car toys, we girls have pretty dresses... yes!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am here- but will come back to read this. Time to do a few things and then head out for Handknitters Guild.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Still trying to check in and read! Not being very successful! Surgery is next Wednesday, Nov. 22, but today I have a cold! Trying to shake it off so I can have the surgery. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Summary experts for getting the new tea party going. The recipes make my mouth water! I’m thinking some posole and cornbread would make a great meal. 

We are gearing down for the Thanksgiving holiday next week. I will close the house on Wed. And reopen the following Sunday. DD1, SIL (he is really a dear too) and DGS will go to Iowa where SIL’s family live, so DG 2 and I are having dinner catered and going to a movie. We were all going to go up to the lake on Friday but decided to get together on Saturday or Sunday and order Chinese. 

This last week DD2 was making a roast chicken for dinner and DGS asked if they were having company for dinner. When she told him no, he said, “could you invite grandma over for dinner?” My little buddy! We had a lovely dinner and it was OK for daddy to help him with his bath, but grandma needed to put him to bed. Love that little guy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, wonderful retail therapy, glad Stu didn’t crash.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> I have been feeling a bit down this week, with itching rash and SIL passing anniversary, so decided a Christmas gift to self would be good retail therapy.
> Me in a dress is rare, but decided on this lovely outfit. Dark blue background, and hot pink cardigan in soft floaty fabric for summer.
> Stu has been at race track today, called me to say his car broke down on the track, so was meant to go pick him up, but he called my cousin who was in the area and they just got back. At least he didn't crash, so that's a plus I guess.
> Boys have their car toys, we girls have pretty dresses... yes!


Woohoo Fan, they look beautiful, mind you had thought you would be showing us a photo of you modeling them though ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


My grandmother used to say sometimes the cure is worse than the crud! Hope the meds kick in soon and kick the virus out.

Sounds like lovely plans for some over the weekend.

Beautiful dress, Fan. Evelyn, your unicorn is darling.

I worked a half day, then DD and went to do laundry (ugh!). But we got it done, then went by the grocery. After I got back, I put all the summer clothes away. :sm03: But it will be cold enough at some point to wear my Gansey, so I have something to look forward to. Now need to get some supper.

Healing thoughts for all who need them.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to date except for reading the recipes, which before I forget “Thank You” Sam. Also ladies for the summaries. Have kept up with reading, as usual haven’t been commenting that often, just busy.
Started decorating for Christmas as my daughter is coming next weekend and I will go to her house for Christmas Eve etc.
Catch you all later, HUGS to ALL.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just stopping in to say hi.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just stopping in to say hi.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the tea party. Great recipes, the bread sounds particularly good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


I hope the meds soon help & you get feeling better. Hopefully it will knock you out & after a good sleep you will feel better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He was! Didn't he have lovely hair?!


Yes, he did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, he did.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have been feeling a bit down this week, with itching rash and SIL passing anniversary, so decided a Christmas gift to self would be good retail therapy.
> Me in a dress is rare, but decided on this lovely outfit. Dark blue background, and hot pink cardigan in soft floaty fabric for summer.
> Stu has been at race track today, called me to say his car broke down on the track, so was meant to go pick him up, but he called my cousin who was in the area and they just got back. At least he didn't crash, so that's a plus I guess.
> Boys have their car toys, we girls have pretty dresses... yes!


Good for you. I'll bet you look super in it. Sorry about Stu's car.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Woohoo Fan, they look beautiful, mind you had thought you would be showing us a photo of you modeling them though ????


Thank you, nobody home at present so can't get any modelling photos as yet!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good for you. I'll bet you look super in it. Sorry about Stu's car.


I tried a couple on and this one was the best one on me. There's another one I fancy too, but not sure if I would wear it enough to warrant buying.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I tried a couple on and this one was the best one on me. There's another one I fancy too, but not sure if I would wear it enough to warrant buying.


Sometimes if you just wear it even once, it's worth it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again& Kate & Margaret for the summaries.

MaChristie, hope you have a nice Thanksgiving & safe travels for your family.

Pam, hope the surgery goes well.

Fan, lovely dress. I'm glad Stus car trouble wasn't a crash.

The craft show was totally crazy, such a crowd. I didn't buy any "crafts" but bought some fresh cheese curds that are really good- I ate some of those for supper, a jar of garlic dill dip & some beeswax.
I saw some aprons that I may try to reproduce, the kind with a bib & a loop strap around the neck, this style.
https://www.4imprint.ca/product/C143219-E?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjouagoLH1wIVCKvsCh3X0AeNEAQYAyABEgLTHfD_BwE&gfeed=1&mkid=5plaC143219-E&[email protected]:20171118015420:s

Anyway instead of having neck loop & ties as separate pieces, there is a tunnel on each side & one strap goes from one tie, up around the neck & then out the other side ( does this make sense ) so the apron can fit anyone. They were $40, I thought a bit much but seems a good idea


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening Sam and everyone, it only took me three hours to get here from the last weeks, as I keep getting sidetracked with other chores. 
Thank you Sam and the summary ladies for the new week. 
I got the pumpkin cooked down that needed done, the pies made, and some other small chores done, it's been a gray rainy day here, now I'm just waiting for David to get home, he should be here anytime, then I'm going to bed, I'm tired. 
Sonja, I hope you're meds have kicked in and you're getting some relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

franknitter3 said:


> Thanks for the recipes. I printed them out.


Welcome to the tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


I sure hope that you are feeling much better very soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found a copy of DGS's Third Birthday cake thanks to Facebook- The grader was a real toy.


So cute. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you sock knitters - kayejo - look at this. --- sam
> 
> https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-knee-length-socks?omhide=true


Those are great, they are the ones that Rookie is making for her DGD's, I have the pattern saved.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone! Just dropping by to let you know I’m still trying to keep up with everyone’s posts. Sam, good news about adding a little padding but not that you are feeling blue. Do remember that we are all here for you and many prayers are going up. Poledra, you and Christopher have a real rollercoaster with the pregnant ex. Hope all will turn out for the best but what a worry. 
{{{{{Hugs }}}}}all round.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> all you sock knitters - kayejo - look at this. --- sam
> 
> https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-knee-length-socks?omhide=true


Dont know about the socks Sam but I would love the chair


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I have been feeling a bit down this week, with itching rash and SIL passing anniversary, so decided a Christmas gift to self would be good retail therapy.
> Me in a dress is rare, but decided on this lovely outfit. Dark blue background, and hot pink cardigan in soft floaty fabric for summer.
> Stu has been at race track today, called me to say his car broke down on the track, so was meant to go pick him up, but he called my cousin who was in the area and they just got back. At least he didn't crash, so that's a plus I guess.
> Boys have their car toys, we girls have pretty dresses... yes!


Lovely outfit Fan , I really like the cardigan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the meds soon help & you get feeling better. Hopefully it will knock you out & after a good sleep you will feel better.


No such luck , but i did get a few hours sleep which is better than none , I strongly advise anyone who can get the vaccination to get it as shingles has to be up there as very painful indeed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thank you Sam and Summary experts for getting the new tea party going. The recipes make my mouth water! I'm thinking some posole and cornbread would make a great meal.
> 
> We are gearing down for the Thanksgiving holiday next week. I will close the house on Wed. And reopen the following Sunday. DD1, SIL (he is really a dear too) and DGS will go to Iowa where SIL's family live, so DG 2 and I are having dinner catered and going to a movie. We were all going to go up to the lake on Friday but decided to get together on Saturday or Sunday and order Chinese.
> 
> This last week DD2 was making a roast chicken for dinner and DGS asked if they were having company for dinner. When she told him no, he said, "could you invite grandma over for dinner?" My little buddy! We had a lovely dinner and it was OK for daddy to help him with his bath, but grandma needed to put him to bed. Love that little guy!


Hope you have a wonderful thanksgiving dinner Marilyn , your grandson sounds delightful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again& Kate & Margaret for the summaries.
> 
> MaChristie, hope you have a nice Thanksgiving & safe travels for your family.
> 
> ...


Not to sure about the beeswax for dinner Bonnie ????but sounds like you had a good time


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck , but i did get a few hours sleep which is better than none , I strongly advise anyone who can get the vaccination to get it as shingles has to be up there as very painful indeed


Have you been prescribed gabapentin for the pain? It seems to work well on many people but not all. My cat is on it for a spinal nerve problem and I can tell he's in less pain. It's not really meant for animal treatment as hasn't been thru' all the regulatory testing in animals so has to be prescribed as a last resort even tho' the cat specialists all say it's the best thing for neuro pain.

I do hope you find some relief. Luckily, touch wood, haven't had shingles but DM had and said it was the worst ever pain, but I'm not sure what if any treatment she got.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


Oh no, as if the pain and itching isnt enough! I hope the medications settle and give you tons of relief very quickly... I will read on and see how you are today.

And thankyou Sam and ladies for our new week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found a copy of DGS's Third Birthday cake thanks to Facebook- The grader was a real toy.


Awww cool cake and cute photo. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Still trying to check in and read! Not being very successful! Surgery is next Wednesday, Nov. 22, but today I have a cold! Trying to shake it off so I can have the surgery. I hope everyone is doing well.


Good to hear from you, hope your cold is gone ready for next Wed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, nobody home at present so can't get any modelling photos as yet!


Oh I meant to comment that I do like your new outfit. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter now in yourself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone! Just dropping by to let you know I'm still trying to keep up with everyone's posts. Sam, good news about adding a little padding but not that you are feeling blue. Do remember that we are all here for you and many prayers are going up. Poledra, you and Christopher have a real rollercoaster with the pregnant ex. Hope all will turn out for the best but what a worry.
> {{{{{Hugs }}}}}all round.


And hugs back. Glad that you are managing to pop in now and then. I hope things quieten down a little for you to have some free time for yourself. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


Hopefully those pain ones you are to take only at night really do knock you out- you sure need it. And you wake up feeling a bit better.

Only a few hours sleep I see. Not enough to help you get through the next day is it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Looks like I may have made it to the first page. Have been managing to keep up lately, just not posting.
> Have been working away on my Christmas presents with only 2 hat, mitt and scarf sets to complete.
> Have learned DGS4 will be arriving November 27 via a scheduled Csection.
> Hugs and prayers to all!


How exciting to- not long till he arrives.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have been feeling a bit down this week, with itching rash and SIL passing anniversary, so decided a Christmas gift to self would be good retail therapy.
> Me in a dress is rare, but decided on this lovely outfit. Dark blue background, and hot pink cardigan in soft floaty fabric for summer.
> Stu has been at race track today, called me to say his car broke down on the track, so was meant to go pick him up, but he called my cousin who was in the area and they just got back. At least he didn't crash, so that's a plus I guess.
> Boys have their car toys, we girls have pretty dresses... yes!


It is a pretty dress indeed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> I like the sound of those refrigerator cookies , might try them sometime in the future , definitley wont be any time soon as I've remembered why i hate taking medication not only do i have pain and an itch I now have stomach cramps and seriously thinking of taking my pillow and duvet and camping out in the bathroom , there should be a saying that says they have to kill you to make you better ???? . On a plus note i have been nodding off so hopefully i will get some sleep tonight .


That sounds so nasty :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> He was! Didn't he have lovely hair?!


He did :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> I have been feeling a bit down this week, with itching rash and SIL passing anniversary, so decided a Christmas gift to self would be good retail therapy.
> Me in a dress is rare, but decided on this lovely outfit. Dark blue background, and hot pink cardigan in soft floaty fabric for summer.
> Stu has been at race track today, called me to say his car broke down on the track, so was meant to go pick him up, but he called my cousin who was in the area and they just got back. At least he didn't crash, so that's a plus I guess.
> Boys have their car toys, we girls have pretty dresses... yes!


Your outfit is gorgeous and will suit you perfectly. You deserve a treat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pretty dress Fan. What a sweet child your DGS must be Machriste; re inviting you to dinner. Still sleepy this morning and brain hasn't kicked in yet as I sip my coffee. Just a quick check in; wishing all well. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty dress Fan - do you have a special occasion coming up where you can wear it?

We've had nothing but rainy dreary days this past week. 

DGS's school music show was on Thursday and they were great - obvious that he loves music and and singing and dancing.

DD#1 is coming in this weekend for some friend's meet up and then again next weekend for Thanksgiving. The Thal Tom Turkey is already thawing in the refrigerator --- say that 5 times fast.

I mentioned the Fiber Fest that JackLou, Dawn (Pup lover) and Sandy (Stmp1120) went to at our local Botanic Gardens. We had a crappy day, but fun company. Here's a copy of the style show line up --- just notice the prices. Thankfully, the show was free and I got out of there without buying anything at the vendor market this year. I did get plenty of ideas including an off the shoulder mobius shawl that was made out of painted fabric, but would work lovely in knitted silk blend lace weight yarn.

Sorry if the photo is rotated - I've tried a couple of time to fix it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck , but i did get a few hours sleep which is better than none , I strongly advise anyone who can get the vaccination to get it as shingles has to be up there as very painful indeed


That's exactly why we forked out the $$ to get it. I hope the antivirals start to work soon & you get some relief.
I remember well how my mom suffered for months with it for months but that was before any treatment was available & saw lots of people over my working years with it, such a nasty affliction. Take care of yourself. With your DH being so sick is the doctor concerned he will catch it?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wonderful day yesterday. Before kids arrived I got call from Debbie, a woman I sponsored for many years before she moved to Grass Valley, CA. She was in town to visit her mom and dad. I’ve been wanting her to meet my son John and girlfriend Minky since they moved to Grass Valley! So I invited her to dinner. We all went to Thai restaurant and they loved her. She’s on waterboard and they had had lots of questions about water.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pretty dress Fan - do you have a special occasion coming up where you can wear it?
> 
> We've had nothing but rainy dreary days this past week.
> 
> ...


The shawl you describe sounds interesting. One of the reasons I like to go to the craft show is to get new ideas for things. Glad you had a good visit with the ladies. The botanic gardens would be a lovely place for an event, I would think
Enjoy your company.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pretty dress Fan - do you have a special occasion coming up where you can wear it?
> 
> We've had nothing but rainy dreary days this past week.
> 
> ...


I couldn't read it so I'll try again:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again& Kate & Margaret for the summaries.
> 
> MaChristie, hope you have a nice Thanksgiving & safe travels for your family.
> 
> ...


Ha Bonnie, sounds like a great dinner! Love cheese curds, don't know if I really see them here, maybe a Canadian thing? The apron looks great, $40 does seem high. My daughters worked at Starbucks in their teens and I still have the aprons. They are shaped a lot like this one. I do like the fit but get a little tired of the bright green and logo. Ah well, they are functional at least. No sign of them wearing out either!! I've thought of using one to trace and work up a fun one, but I never seem to get around to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have been feeling a bit down this week, with itching rash and SIL passing anniversary, so decided a Christmas gift to self would be good retail therapy.
> Me in a dress is rare, but decided on this lovely outfit. Dark blue background, and hot pink cardigan in soft floaty fabric for summer.
> Stu has been at race track today, called me to say his car broke down on the track, so was meant to go pick him up, but he called my cousin who was in the area and they just got back. At least he didn't crash, so that's a plus I guess.
> Boys have their car toys, we girls have pretty dresses... yes!


Lovely dress Fan. Good that it wasn't a crash, but hopefully not too big a fix to get it back on the track.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Still trying to check in and read! Not being very successful! Surgery is next Wednesday, Nov. 22, but today I have a cold! Trying to shake it off so I can have the surgery. I hope everyone is doing well.


Hi Pam! Hopefully the surgery will go without a hitch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just stopping in to say hi.


Hi!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone! Just dropping by to let you know I'm still trying to keep up with everyone's posts. Sam, good news about adding a little padding but not that you are feeling blue. Do remember that we are all here for you and many prayers are going up. Poledra, you and Christopher have a real rollercoaster with the pregnant ex. Hope all will turn out for the best but what a worry.
> {{{{{Hugs }}}}}all round.


Thank you, I hope I survive it all. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Have you been prescribed gabapentin for the pain? It seems to work well on many people but not all. My cat is on it for a spinal nerve problem and I can tell he's in less pain. It's not really meant for animal treatment as hasn't been thru' all the regulatory testing in animals so has to be prescribed as a last resort even tho' the cat specialists all say it's the best thing for neuro pain.
> 
> I do hope you find some relief. Luckily, touch wood, haven't had shingles but DM had and said it was the worst ever pain, but I'm not sure what if any treatment she got.


Marla's dog is on it too for spinal/nerve pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone! Just dropping by to let you know I'm still trying to keep up with everyone's posts. Sam, good news about adding a little padding but not that you are feeling blue. Do remember that we are all here for you and many prayers are going up. Poledra, you and Christopher have a real rollercoaster with the pregnant ex. Hope all will turn out for the best but what a worry.
> {{{{{Hugs }}}}}all round.


I have been wondering how you were!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck , but i did get a few hours sleep which is better than none , I strongly advise anyone who can get the vaccination to get it as shingles has to be up there as very painful indeed


I hope to get it in April, when it becomes available for free. Sorry it has cost you sleep, are you still having to lie face down?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's exactly why we forked out the $$ to get it. I hope the antivirals start to work soon & you get some relief.
> I remember well how my mom suffered for months with it for months but that was before any treatment was available & saw lots of people over my working years with it, such a nasty affliction. Take care of yourself. With your DH being so sick is the doctor concerned he will catch it?


I asked and not really concerned , more harm to young children and ladies who might be pregnant , but told to use seperate towels and plenty of handwashing , as a precaution I'm sticking to the bedroom which suits me fine as im most comfortable laying on my stomach


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Awww cool cake and cute photo. :sm11:


Stupid thing is I have forgotten, no I've jogged my memory, that has to be the Birthday I went down to, just before Fale went to Sydney.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He did :sm24:


It is a sad day when the baby curls get cut!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I couldn't read it so I'll try again:


Wow, but then with all the work that goes into them, I can understand the prices, especially the items made with silk.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Wonderful day yesterday. Before kids arrived I got call from Debbie, a woman I sponsored for many years before she moved to Grass Valley, CA. She was in town to visit her mom and dad. I've been wanting her to meet my son John and girlfriend Minky since they moved to Grass Valley! So I invited her to dinner. We all went to Thai restaurant and they loved her. She's on waterboard and they had had lots of questions about water.


Glaad you had a wonderful day Joy ,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:



> Marla's dog is on it too for spinal/nerve pain.


so am I. 1800 mg per day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> so am I. 1800 mg per day!


It does help, doesn't it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does help, doesn't it?


Greatly so!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Greatly so!!


I am so glad!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. How are you today?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been wondering how you were!?


Thanks, Julie, still rather preoccupied with various family issues, and a horrid backache which I am blaming on our old mattress. Time to replace it I guess. However, when I read of other people's problems I feel quite lucky.

DMIL has good and bad phases, latest trick is refusing to go to bed until really late which doesn't suit my BIL as he has to be up early in the mornings. He has to help her into the bedroom and assist her into bed as we are worried that DFIL would tumble if he tried to help her. In the end we decided to get home assistance so she knows that they will put her to bed, she was very annoyed with my BIL and gave him a terrible time, shouting etc. Dementia is such a horrible disease. She also has lost any sense of temperature and was putting on the gas fire as well as the central heating up full, and the living room was at 30C, and DFIL was almost expiring but got a real tongue lashing if he dared to turn the heat down. My DSIL said that DMIL was drenched in sweat, so there's obviously something gone awry in her temperature detection. I'm surprised she could breathe at that temperature, as she normally finds 21-22c hot enough. I'm going over this coming weekend to give everyone a break, then my daughter is visiting us in Guernsey the following weekend. Good to have something nice to look forward to.
I can't concentrate on my knitting, - just doing a sampler scarf in Estonian patterns (so I can learn Nupps and gather stitches). Every segment has involved some frogging even though the patterned area is only 42 sts. However, it's a good small project to have on hand for distraction from the other problems! I also think I'm about to run out of yarn before I get to the end........ Must knit faster as Purple used to say, or was this Sonja?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all re the dress I bought. I think Christmas is a good reason to buy something nice and it will be good for going to restaurant on the big day, and holiday in down South Island afterwards.
I just might pop back to the store today and splash out on the other one I fancied. Stu says go for it, as he really likes the one I bought.
His car part is a quick fix, he’s angry though as the mechanics who recently serviced it said all had been done, but this part hadn’t so someone’s going to be in trouble. 
I got a surprise visit from some dear friends yesterday afternoon. Was actually thinking about them a couple of days ago and voila there they were.
I haven’t seen them for about 3 years so it was quite a lovely surprise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie, still rather preoccupied with various family issues, and a horrid backache which I am blaming on our old mattress. Time to replace it I guess. However, when I read of other people's problems I feel quite lucky.
> 
> DMIL has good and bad phases, latest trick is refusing to go to bed until really late which doesn't suit my BIL as he has to be up early in the mornings. He has to help her into the bedroom and assist her into bed as we are worried that DFIL would tumble if he tried to help her. In the end we decided to get home assistance so she knows that they will put her to bed, she was very annoyed with my BIL and gave him a terrible time, shouting etc. Dementia is such a horrible disease. She also has lost any sense of temperature and was putting on the gas fire as well as the central heating up full, and the living room was at 30C, and DFIL was almost expiring but got a real tongue lashing if he dared to turn the heat down. My DSIL said that DMIL was drenched in sweat, so there's obviously something gone awry in her temperature detection. I'm surprised she could breathe at that temperature, as she normally finds 21-22c hot enough. I'm going over this coming weekend to give everyone a break, then my daughter is visiting us in Guernsey the following weekend. Good to have something nice to look forward to.
> I can't concentrate on my knitting, - just doing a sampler scarf in Estonian patterns (so I can learn Nupps and gather stitches). Every segment has involved some frogging even though the patterned area is only 42 sts. However, it's a good small project to have on hand for distraction from the other problems! I also think I'm about to run out of yarn before I get to the end........ Must knit faster as Purple used to say, or was this Sonja?


I think it was Purple who introduced the idea of knitting faster when you're running out of yarn!!!!!
It can be so hard to concentrate sometimes- and I am sure the bad back will not help.
Dementia is such an awful illness, in so many ways tougher on the family than the 'sufferer'. Which really makes them sufferers too.
Take Care, dear!
How about a group hug?
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a lovely outfit fan - we will definitely need a picture of you wearing it sometime this summer. --- sam



Fan said:


> I have been feeling a bit down this week, with itching rash and SIL passing anniversary, so decided a Christmas gift to self would be good retail therapy.
> Me in a dress is rare, but decided on this lovely outfit. Dark blue background, and hot pink cardigan in soft floaty fabric for summer.
> Stu has been at race track today, called me to say his car broke down on the track, so was meant to go pick him up, but he called my cousin who was in the area and they just got back. At least he didn't crash, so that's a plus I guess.
> Boys have their car toys, we girls have pretty dresses... yes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what surgery? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Still trying to check in and read! Not being very successful! Surgery is next Wednesday, Nov. 22, but today I have a cold! Trying to shake it off so I can have the surgery. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize stu was in the race. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Fan, wonderful retail therapy, glad Stu didn't crash.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

waiting anxiously for pictures. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Those are great, they are the ones that Rookie is making for her DGD's, I have the pattern saved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great stool or is it a chair. i like the color. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Dont know about the socks Sam but I would love the chair


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Checking in and catching up.
Went to the viewing and shared condolences with the family. Uncle Fred lost his long, hard battle with cancer.
Started a new gift last night. My sister that lives in a group home has requested a doll. If my eyes had not started itching I may have gotten the dress completed but had to put it down. Today I feel like I have been whirled around and stomped on, not up to doing too much. Though the sinus infection has been taken care of I now feel like a cold has crept in; sneezing, coughing, body aches----blah
We have been under a wind advisory all day with gusts up to 35---for a Wyoming girl that is just a breeze LOL. It is cloudy and gloomy out there now. Maybe we will get rain.
Fran, I agree the dress is lovely. Look forward to seeing you wearing it.
Bonnie, the very first thing we made in home economics sewing class was an apron like the one you describe. I still have it somewhere. 
I know there was more I wanted to say but brain has gone empty.
I'm in on the ((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know it was contagious. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's exactly why we forked out the $$ to get it. I hope the antivirals start to work soon & you get some relief.
> I remember well how my mom suffered for months with it for months but that was before any treatment was available & saw lots of people over my working years with it, such a nasty affliction. Take care of yourself. With your DH being so sick is the doctor concerned he will catch it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were some doozy prices. don't think i would have bought anything either. you think they would offer things for men - we knit - we like wearing hand-knitted items. rant over. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I couldn't read it so I'll try again:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a rainy dreary day. we have had two 'lakes' in our south yard - one lake waterfalling into the lower lake. there is still water left. Gary laid new tile this fall - thought it would do the trick. the boys had a birthday this afternoon or they would have had the canoe out on one of the 'lakes' paddling around. 90% of less than an inch of snow forecast for tonight. that's the best kind of snow - here today - gone tomorrow.

have a couple of rows to frog on my sweater so best get at it. --- sam


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm tempted to try the pie or mybe the cookies MMMM (computer wont type some letter grr)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm tempted to try the pie or mybe the cookies MMMM (computer wont type some letter grr)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what surgery? --- sam


Isn't Pammie having one or both knees done?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lin my mother lost all sense of temperature after her stroke. She wore sweat suits even in our very hot summers. I feel for your family as you go through this stressful time with your DH's aging parents and of course for them also. 
I also know about needing a new mattress; I do believe it is what is keeping my back so sore/sensative but my DH disagrees.
I may just go ahead and order one and to heck with his agreeing.



TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie, still rather preoccupied with various family issues, and a horrid backache which I am blaming on our old mattress. Time to replace it I guess. However, when I read of other people's problems I feel quite lucky.
> 
> DMIL has good and bad phases, latest trick is refusing to go to bed until really late which doesn't suit my BIL as he has to be up early in the mornings. He has to help her into the bedroom and assist her into bed as we are worried that DFIL would tumble if he tried to help her. In the end we decided to get home assistance so she knows that they will put her to bed, she was very annoyed with my BIL and gave him a terrible time, shouting etc. Dementia is such a horrible disease. She also has lost any sense of temperature and was putting on the gas fire as well as the central heating up full, and the living room was at 30C, and DFIL was almost expiring but got a real tongue lashing if he dared to turn the heat down. My DSIL said that DMIL was drenched in sweat, so there's obviously something gone awry in her temperature detection. I'm surprised she could breathe at that temperature, as she normally finds 21-22c hot enough. I'm going over this coming weekend to give everyone a break, then my daughter is visiting us in Guernsey the following weekend. Good to have something nice to look forward to.
> I can't concentrate on my knitting, - just doing a sampler scarf in Estonian patterns (so I can learn Nupps and gather stitches). Every segment has involved some frogging even though the patterned area is only 42 sts. However, it's a good small project to have on hand for distraction from the other problems! I also think I'm about to run out of yarn before I get to the end........ Must knit faster as Purple used to say, or was this Sonja?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie is having one of her knees done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie, still rather preoccupied with various family issues, and a horrid backache which I am blaming on our old mattress. Time to replace it I guess. However, when I read of other people's problems I feel quite lucky.
> 
> DMIL has good and bad phases, latest trick is refusing to go to bed until really late which doesn't suit my BIL as he has to be up early in the mornings. He has to help her into the bedroom and assist her into bed as we are worried that DFIL would tumble if he tried to help her. In the end we decided to get home assistance so she knows that they will put her to bed, she was very annoyed with my BIL and gave him a terrible time, shouting etc. Dementia is such a horrible disease. She also has lost any sense of temperature and was putting on the gas fire as well as the central heating up full, and the living room was at 30C, and DFIL was almost expiring but got a real tongue lashing if he dared to turn the heat down. My DSIL said that DMIL was drenched in sweat, so there's obviously something gone awry in her temperature detection. I'm surprised she could breathe at that temperature, as she normally finds 21-22c hot enough. I'm going over this coming weekend to give everyone a break, then my daughter is visiting us in Guernsey the following weekend. Good to have something nice to look forward to.
> I can't concentrate on my knitting, - just doing a sampler scarf in Estonian patterns (so I can learn Nupps and gather stitches). Every segment has involved some frogging even though the patterned area is only 42 sts. However, it's a good small project to have on hand for distraction from the other problems! I also think I'm about to run out of yarn before I get to the end........ Must knit faster as Purple used to say, or was this Sonja?


Sorry to hear you have having such a time with MIL, dementia is such a terrible thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I‘ve been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I’m glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I‘ve been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I’m so slow.
Camo isn’t my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie, still rather preoccupied with various family issues, and a horrid backache which I am blaming on our old mattress. Time to replace it I guess. However, when I read of other people's problems I feel quite lucky.
> 
> DMIL has good and bad phases, latest trick is refusing to go to bed until really late which doesn't suit my BIL as he has to be up early in the mornings. He has to help her into the bedroom and assist her into bed as we are worried that DFIL would tumble if he tried to help her. In the end we decided to get home assistance so she knows that they will put her to bed, she was very annoyed with my BIL and gave him a terrible time, shouting etc. Dementia is such a horrible disease. She also has lost any sense of temperature and was putting on the gas fire as well as the central heating up full, and the living room was at 30C, and DFIL was almost expiring but got a real tongue lashing if he dared to turn the heat down. My DSIL said that DMIL was drenched in sweat, so there's obviously something gone awry in her temperature detection. I'm surprised she could breathe at that temperature, as she normally finds 21-22c hot enough. I'm going over this coming weekend to give everyone a break, then my daughter is visiting us in Guernsey the following weekend. Good to have something nice to look forward to.
> I can't concentrate on my knitting, - just doing a sampler scarf in Estonian patterns (so I can learn Nupps and gather stitches). Every segment has involved some frogging even though the patterned area is only 42 sts. However, it's a good small project to have on hand for distraction from the other problems! I also think I'm about to run out of yarn before I get to the end........ Must knit faster as Purple used to say, or was this Sonja?


So sorry that your DMIL is having such a difficult time and making life awkward for the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you all re the dress I bought. I think Christmas is a good reason to buy something nice and it will be good for going to restaurant on the big day, and holiday in down South Island afterwards.
> I just might pop back to the store today and splash out on the other one I fancied. Stu says go for it, as he really likes the one I bought.
> His car part is a quick fix, he's angry though as the mechanics who recently serviced it said all had been done, but this part hadn't so someone's going to be in trouble.
> I got a surprise visit from some dear friends yesterday afternoon. Was actually thinking about them a couple of days ago and voila there they were.
> I haven't seen them for about 3 years so it was quite a lovely surprise.


Do as Stu says and go for it :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Checking in and catching up.
> Went to the viewing and shared condolences with the family. Uncle Fred lost his long, hard battle with cancer.
> Started a new gift last night. My sister that lives in a group home has requested a doll. If my eyes had not started itching I may have gotten the dress completed but had to put it down. Today I feel like I have been whirled around and stomped on, not up to doing too much. Though the sinus infection has been taken care of I now feel like a cold has crept in; sneezing, coughing, body aches----blah
> We have been under a wind advisory all day with gusts up to 35---for a Wyoming girl that is just a breeze LOL. It is cloudy and gloomy out there now. Maybe we will get rain.
> ...


Condolences on the loss of your Uncle Fred.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lin my mother lost all sense of temperature after her stroke. She wore sweat suits even in our very hot summers. I feel for your family as you go through this stressful time with your DH's aging parents and of course for them also.
> I also know about needing a new mattress; I do believe it is what is keeping my back so sore/sensative but my DH disagrees.
> I may just go ahead and order one and to heck with his agreeing.


We're all in the same boat, I think. My back is always sore in bed and fine during the day. I definitely need a new mattress.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


Very neat and professional coats and hats. 
Fan, think you should get the second dress. Then model them both for us with pictures.
Loved the unicorn on last week. It is adorable.
Prayers and much patience for those dealing with dementia. It is so difficult for both those having it and those attempting to care for them. Watched my older, smart sister go downhill and eventually die with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, but then with all the work that goes into them, I can understand the prices, especially the items made with silk.


The nuno-felting (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuno_felting) and silk painted pieces were my favorites. They were probably the most expensive items too.

https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=nuno%20felting&rs=typed&term_meta[]=nuno%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=felting%7Ctyped



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/194358540147429964/


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do as Stu says and go for it :sm24:


I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize stu was in the race. --- sam


He wasn't in a race, just whizzing round the track at 200kpms.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> those were some doozy prices. don't think i would have bought anything either. you think they would offer things for men - we knit - we like wearing hand-knitted items. rant over. --- sam


I'll be sure to make that suggestion - there were more men represented in the style show audience and in the crafting display areas. I saw a man quilting (turned under appliques) and another one doing some hand piecing for quilts. So, maybe there will be more men and men's outfits in the style show next year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


I can see why you fancied both outfits. You'll look great in each of them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can see why you fancied both outfits. You'll look great in each of them.


Thank you, I will wait until I have the makeup on and hair done before modelling them.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The nuno-felting (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuno_felting) and silk painted pieces were my favorites. They were probably the most expensive items too
> 
> That stuff is gorgeous, Gwen. Not sure I understand the process, but I love the pieces.
> 
> I had an excess of celery in my refrig tonight, so I made chicken chow mein. It was delicious, but now, of course I have a ton of it left over????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


Oh Fan another really beautiful outfit. I really love the greens how they match. You are so lucky to have events to go too wearing them. Again.....waiting to see our gorgeous model wearing them, I mean photos, lol!

Busy day window shopping for Christmas, didn't see anything that I'd buy, then again, I had a you know who (male ) walking beside me lol! Hopefully tomorrow he will be visiting one of his daughters then I'll be rushing back to the stores and buying a couple of things I saw, lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


That is lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The nuno-felting (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuno_felting) and silk painted pieces were my favorites. They were probably the most expensive items too.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=nuno%20felting&rs=typed&term_meta[]=nuno%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=felting%7Ctyped
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


Those are great, camo isn't my favorite either, well not even on the list, but the jackets look great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie, still rather preoccupied with various family issues, and a horrid backache which I am blaming on our old mattress. Time to replace it I guess. However, when I read of other people's problems I feel quite lucky.
> 
> DMIL has good and bad phases, latest trick is refusing to go to bed until really late which doesn't suit my BIL as he has to be up early in the mornings. He has to help her into the bedroom and assist her into bed as we are worried that DFIL would tumble if he tried to help her. In the end we decided to get home assistance so she knows that they will put her to bed, she was very annoyed with my BIL and gave him a terrible time, shouting etc. Dementia is such a horrible disease. She also has lost any sense of temperature and was putting on the gas fire as well as the central heating up full, and the living room was at 30C, and DFIL was almost expiring but got a real tongue lashing if he dared to turn the heat down. My DSIL said that DMIL was drenched in sweat, so there's obviously something gone awry in her temperature detection. I'm surprised she could breathe at that temperature, as she normally finds 21-22c hot enough. I'm going over this coming weekend to give everyone a break, then my daughter is visiting us in Guernsey the following weekend. Good to have something nice to look forward to.
> I can't concentrate on my knitting, - just doing a sampler scarf in Estonian patterns (so I can learn Nupps and gather stitches). Every segment has involved some frogging even though the patterned area is only 42 sts. However, it's a good small project to have on hand for distraction from the other problems! I also think I'm about to run out of yarn before I get to the end........ Must knit faster as Purple used to say, or was this Sonja?


It's great that you were able to get home assistance that will get her to bed, that had to be hard on your BIL, I am sure that that is why Carly's step dad had a heart attack at the age of 50, he was taking care of his mother at night and then trying to work days, and then Carly's mom was taking care of her the rest of the time, but when he was home, his mom demanded on him taking care of her. I sure hope that her temperature switch flips back on, that is very hard on the heating bill not to say the least of what it does to the other people trying to live/be in the house. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you all re the dress I bought. I think Christmas is a good reason to buy something nice and it will be good for going to restaurant on the big day, and holiday in down South Island afterwards.
> I just might pop back to the store today and splash out on the other one I fancied. Stu says go for it, as he really likes the one I bought.
> His car part is a quick fix, he's angry though as the mechanics who recently serviced it said all had been done, but this part hadn't so someone's going to be in trouble.
> I got a surprise visit from some dear friends yesterday afternoon. Was actually thinking about them a couple of days ago and voila there they were.
> I haven't seen them for about 3 years so it was quite a lovely surprise.


Great that the car was a quick fix, I'd be a tad angry too. 
Great surprise!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lin my mother lost all sense of temperature after her stroke. She wore sweat suits even in our very hot summers. I feel for your family as you go through this stressful time with your DH's aging parents and of course for them also.
> I also know about needing a new mattress; I do believe it is what is keeping my back so sore/sensative but my DH disagrees.
> I may just go ahead and order one and to heck with his agreeing.


David didn't agree with me either until we got the new mattress and box spring, after a few nights on that, he realized the truth, I LOVE my pillow top mattress. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The nuno-felting (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuno_felting) and silk painted pieces were my favorites. They were probably the most expensive items too
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Fan another really beautiful outfit. I really love the greens how they match. You are so lucky to have events to go too wearing them. Again.....waiting to see our gorgeous model wearing them, I mean photos, lol!
> 
> Busy day window shopping for Christmas, didn't see anything that I'd buy, then again, I had a you know who (male ) walking beside me lol! Hopefully tomorrow he will be visiting one of his daughters then I'll be rushing back to the stores and buying a couple of things I saw, lol!


Lol!! That's what I do, wait until I don't have Marla or David with me, whichever the case may be, then go back and purchase.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


Glad you got it. It will be a great asset to your wardrobe.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that you were able to get home assistance that will get her to bed, that had to be hard on your BIL, I am sure that that is why Carly's step dad had a heart attack at the age of 50, he was taking care of his mother at night and then trying to work days, and then Carly's mom was taking care of her the rest of the time, but when he was home, his mom demanded on him taking care of her. I sure hope that her temperature switch flips back on, that is very hard on the heating bill not to say the least of what it does to the other people trying to live/be in the house.
> HUGS!!!!


It should be possible to put a locking device on the thermostat to keep it from being moved from the pre-set temp. Any competent HVAC person should be able to do it quickly and quietly AND not terribly expensive a ''fix'' to the problem.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! That's what I do, wait until I don't have Marla or David with me, whichever the case may be, then go back and purchase.


I find shopping with Stu a real pain, can't browse too long because he's outside the store pacing up and down! But he's really generous and kind and I get what I want, so can't grumble. He needed new summer shirts too, so win win for us both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


That's really pretty, you're,going to look pretty spiffy over the holidays


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you got it. It will be a great asset to your wardrobe.


I'm doing a bit of sorting out and made room for new things, some others are headed for charity store.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really pretty, you're,going to look pretty spiffy over the holidays


Thank you, a bit of a change from usual shorts, Capri pants and tee shirts. It's nice to get girly dressed now and then. 
Might look for a bit of costume jewellery bling to accompany, earrings and necklaces perhaps?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


It is beautiful. I hope you will post a photo of you wearing it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Fan another really beautiful outfit. I really love the greens how they match. You are so lucky to have events to go too wearing them. Again.....waiting to see our gorgeous model wearing them, I mean photos, lol!
> 
> Busy day window shopping for Christmas, didn't see anything that I'd buy, then again, I had a you know who (male ) walking beside me lol! Hopefully tomorrow he will be visiting one of his daughters then I'll be rushing back to the stores and buying a couple of things I saw, lol!


How nice that you had company window shopping. Let us know what you buy.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, a bit of a change from usual shorts, Capri pants and tee shirts. It's nice to get girly dressed now and then.
> Might look for a bit of costume jewellery bling to accompany, earrings and necklaces perhaps?


Love the dresses and such good colors for the holidays! Go for the jewelry!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I find shopping with Stu a real pain, can't browse too long because he's outside the store pacing up and down! But he's really generous and kind and I get what I want, so can't grumble. He needed new summer shirts too, so win win for us both.


David doesn't like to shop either, so I warn him that if he's going to get grumpy, "stay home!" . lol
True, I can't grumble either. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


 :sm24: They look really professional, Bonnie.
Good use of a grey day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


Can't wait to see you wearing these creations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I find shopping with Stu a real pain, can't browse too long because he's outside the store pacing up and down! But he's really generous and kind and I get what I want, so can't grumble. He needed new summer shirts too, so win win for us both.


Fale was great at surprise gifts for me, sadly now things are starting to wear out, so can be worn only occasionally.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, glad your DBIL can have help at night so he can sleep. Alzihmers is wickedly hard on family. So kind of you to help. Glad you’ll get to spend following weekend with your DD. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> my handsome grandson Casey.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm here alone, so I'm heading off to bed, David already headed that way. 
Have a good night or day, depending on what hemisphere you are in. 
Sweet dreams and rainbow fluff.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> How nice that you had company window shopping. Let us know what you buy.


I will, mind you not sure if I can venture out Sunday as it's white outside at 2.15am, you know what that means!!! Yep, snow..

Have started decorating for Christmas as my daughter will be up next weekend. We will be celebrating birthdays and as I'm going to hers for Christmas I always have my Home decked out so she can see mine. Don't know why I bother to be honest, guess it's just because I have so many decorations, ha! 
Had intended just doing the family room but plans have changed and the living/dining rooms are slowly beginning to look Christmasey, not sure if that's even a word, but sounds good to me.

Back to sleep I go, night all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


Those are great :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


Another stunner. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS, I missed your post about your DMIL. I am so sorry.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Purple who introduced the idea of knitting faster when you're running out of yarn!!!!!
> It can be so hard to concentrate sometimes- and I am sure the bad back will not help.
> Dementia is such an awful illness, in so many ways tougher on the family than the 'sufferer'. Which really makes them sufferers too.
> Take Care, dear!
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie, still rather preoccupied with various family issues, and a horrid backache which I am blaming on our old mattress. Time to replace it I guess. However, when I read of other people's problems I feel quite lucky.
> 
> DMIL has good and bad phases, latest trick is refusing to go to bed until really late which doesn't suit my BIL as he has to be up early in the mornings. He has to help her into the bedroom and assist her into bed as we are worried that DFIL would tumble if he tried to help her. In the end we decided to get home assistance so she knows that they will put her to bed, she was very annoyed with my BIL and gave him a terrible time, shouting etc. Dementia is such a horrible disease. She also has lost any sense of temperature and was putting on the gas fire as well as the central heating up full, and the living room was at 30C, and DFIL was almost expiring but got a real tongue lashing if he dared to turn the heat down. My DSIL said that DMIL was drenched in sweat, so there's obviously something gone awry in her temperature detection. I'm surprised she could breathe at that temperature, as she normally finds 21-22c hot enough. I'm going over this coming weekend to give everyone a break, then my daughter is visiting us in Guernsey the following weekend. Good to have something nice to look forward to.
> I can't concentrate on my knitting, - just doing a sampler scarf in Estonian patterns (so I can learn Nupps and gather stitches). Every segment has involved some frogging even though the patterned area is only 42 sts. However, it's a good small project to have on hand for distraction from the other problems! I also think I'm about to run out of yarn before I get to the end........ Must knit faster as Purple used to say, or was this Sonja?


I knit faster on a regular basis Lin sometimes it works , hope it works for you .????
Sorry to hear about your MIL , dementia is such a cruel illnes ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


 :sm24: They look great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


Well done! It is lovely. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


Coats are gorgeous , you are very talented Bonnie , from cooking to sewing to knitting and lots of other things , if you taught classes and i lived nearby i would be at every single one


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He is very handsome, and he looks very kind. :sm24:


RE Sassafrass.... ditto. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I will, mind you not sure if I can venture out Sunday as it's white outside at 2.15am, you know what that means!!! Yep, snow..
> 
> Have started decorating for Christmas as my daughter will be up next weekend. We will be celebrating birthdays and as I'm going to hers for Christmas I always have my Home decked out so she can see mine. Don't know why I bother to be honest, guess it's just because I have so many decorations, ha!
> Had intended just doing the family room but plans have changed and the living/dining rooms are slowly beginning to look Christmasey, not sure if that's even a word, but sounds good to me.
> ...


Sleep well! I have one only, very miniature Christmas Tree- I forgot to pull it out last year!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Sonja., how are you this morning? Are the medications starting to give some relief?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Count me in!


 :sm24: (to the group hug!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: (to the group hug!)


I'm in too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I'm in too.


How are you this morning, Norma? A bit better than yesterday, I hope!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How are you this morning, Norma? A bit better than yesterday, I hope!!!


In quite a bit of pain but had a better nights sleep. I am just trying to get enough energy for my shower!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sonja., how are you this morning? Are the medications starting to give some relief?


Hello Cathy if you had asked me that question in the middle of the night i would have told you the medication was rubbish and i wanted to throttle the doctor , I rolled about the bedroom for most of the night in such pain finally settled about 4ish , woke up about 40 minutes ago and now I can say I'm still in pain but bearable pain so fingers crossed the worst is over , although Im not willing to move yet to test that theory


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> In quite a bit of pain but had a better nights sleep. I am just trying to get enough energy for my shower!


I am pinning all my hopes on your up-coming appointment, I do feel for you after all these months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy if you had asked me that question in the middle of the night i would have told you the medication was rubbish and i wanted to throttle the doctor , I rolled about the bedroom for most of the night in such pain finally settled about 4ish , woke up about 40 minutes ago and now I can say I'm still in pain but bearable pain so fingers crossed the worst is over , although Im not willing to move yet to test that theory


Life can be very unfair at times- I do hope it is a better day for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> In quite a bit of pain but had a better nights sleep. I am just trying to get enough energy for my shower!


Sorry to hear that you are still in a lot of pain Norma , i know you have an appointment soon , do hope they can come up with a treatment plan that works and be set up straight away


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy if you had asked me that question in the middle of the night i would have told you the medication was rubbish and i wanted to throttle the doctor , I rolled about the bedroom for most of the night in such pain finally settled about 4ish , woke up about 40 minutes ago and now I can say I'm still in pain but bearable pain so fingers crossed the worst is over , although Im not willing to move yet to test that theory


My heart goes out to you. I hope you are right about the worst being over. It lasted much longer when I had it and I thought it would never end. Every person is different and my prayer is that you will soon be recovered. It is a nightmare for sure. Virtual hugs as I know any other kind would hurt too much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> In quite a bit of pain but had a better nights sleep. I am just trying to get enough energy for my shower!


Better sleep is good, but sorry to hear that the pain is bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Norma, so sorry you are in pain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy if you had asked me that question in the middle of the night i would have told you the medication was rubbish and i wanted to throttle the doctor , I rolled about the bedroom for most of the night in such pain finally settled about 4ish , woke up about 40 minutes ago and now I can say I'm still in pain but bearable pain so fingers crossed the worst is over , although Im not willing to move yet to test that theory


I was hoping the pain killer would make you sleep all night as the doctor promised. Fingers crossed that the pain stays bearable for you. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I couldn't read it so I'll try again:


Now why didn't you each buy 1/2 dozen at those prices? lol
But ideas is good.

On ideas my variation of Fan's variation of the Lemon MOusse went down well. I mixed a pot of Mascarpone with a jar of lemon curd/butter (yes I bought it) and then added whipped cream to it. Nice and light. Put it on top of a Pavlova (bought- but that wan't only laziness as no where to cook it).

Had a good day but now exhausted. Interesting to see Elizabeth starting to interact with her cousins. At one stage she took the next youngest by the hand and walked around the house with her. Vicky made a cake and E wanted some. Told they were going in the car, she was having a sleep, Grandma would be there and then cake. So she kept saying, car, sleep, Grandma, cake. So one of the first she said when she saw me was Cake. We decided making her wait until others ate was a bit much so she got her cake early. ANd then when they were going she came up to me and said cake, then took me to check that they had it. Well Vicky had planned on leaving it so just took a piece for Elizabeth for after dinner. Last I saw of the cake it was clutched in a little hand, wrapped in plastic) with the owner of the car strapped in her car seat. No way was she letting it go to be put somewhere safely!
Got to see some beautiful whole body smiles from Gordon accompanied by 'talking'. Very deliberate ooos which Vick says he only does when he is smiling.
Brett feeling much better, still not 100% but going back to work tomorrow. As he works at a school this is a very busy time. End of school year events going on as well as Christmas performances etc for which the theatre is hired out. He's well enough now to be driving Vicky crazy so she reckons he is ready to go back.

My next sister is counting down the weeks to her retirement- about 4 more weeks. But again as a teacher a very frantic time of the year for her and her co teacher. Who also happens to be retiring at the end of the eyar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now why didn't you each buy 1/2 dozen at those prices? lol
> But ideas is good.
> 
> On ideas my variation of Fan's variation of the Lemon MOusse went down well. I mixed a pot of Mascarpone with a jar of lemon curd/butter (yes I bought it) and then added whipped cream to it. Nice and light. Put it on top of a Pavlova (bought- but that wan't only laziness as no where to cook it).
> ...


But of course you made your own Mascarpone!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!
Elizabeth is really making leaps and bounds with her talking- how wonderful.
Glad Brett is well enough to go back to work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you are still in a lot of pain Norma , i know you have an appointment soon , do hope they can come up with a treatment plan that works and be set up straight away


I do feel for you, too. The medical profession keeps telling me that nerve pain is the worst pain. We've both got it and I think we could write a book about it :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I asked and not really concerned , more harm to young children and ladies who might be pregnant , but told to use seperate towels and plenty of handwashing , as a precaution I'm sticking to the bedroom which suits me fine as im most comfortable laying on my stomach


You can't catch shingles from a person with shingles. You only get shingles if you have ever had chicken pox. However if you haven't had chicken pox (and/or low immunity) with direct contact with the open areas you can get chicken pox from someone with shingles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie, still rather preoccupied with various family issues, and a horrid backache which I am blaming on our old mattress. Time to replace it I guess. However, when I read of other people's problems I feel quite lucky.
> 
> DMIL has good and bad phases, latest trick is refusing to go to bed until really late which doesn't suit my BIL as he has to be up early in the mornings. He has to help her into the bedroom and assist her into bed as we are worried that DFIL would tumble if he tried to help her. In the end we decided to get home assistance so she knows that they will put her to bed, she was very annoyed with my BIL and gave him a terrible time, shouting etc. Dementia is such a horrible disease. She also has lost any sense of temperature and was putting on the gas fire as well as the central heating up full, and the living room was at 30C, and DFIL was almost expiring but got a real tongue lashing if he dared to turn the heat down. My DSIL said that DMIL was drenched in sweat, so there's obviously something gone awry in her temperature detection. I'm surprised she could breathe at that temperature, as she normally finds 21-22c hot enough. I'm going over this coming weekend to give everyone a break, then my daughter is visiting us in Guernsey the following weekend. Good to have something nice to look forward to.
> I can't concentrate on my knitting, - just doing a sampler scarf in Estonian patterns (so I can learn Nupps and gather stitches). Every segment has involved some frogging even though the patterned area is only 42 sts. However, it's a good small project to have on hand for distraction from the other problems! I also think I'm about to run out of yarn before I get to the end........ Must knit faster as Purple used to say, or was this Sonja?


Dementia is awful isn't it? Makes things hard for everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


I'm with you on the Camo- but it isn't you wearing them and not much point making something they don't want. The one for DGD is a much nicer colour IMHO.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> We're all in the same boat, I think. My back is always sore in bed and fine during the day. I definitely need a new mattress.


So far once my back starts to ache in bed we turn the mattress around and it is fine again. But it is well past the age when they say you should change them so no idea how much longer it will keep going for. But we both really like it- something we hadn't managed before so we don't want to have to get rid of it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now why didn't you each buy 1/2 dozen at those prices? lol
> But ideas is good.
> 
> On ideas my variation of Fan's variation of the Lemon MOusse went down well. I mixed a pot of Mascarpone with a jar of lemon curd/butter (yes I bought it) and then added whipped cream to it. Nice and light. Put it on top of a Pavlova (bought- but that wan't only laziness as no where to cook it).
> ...


Yum the lemon mousse pavlova sounds scrumptious. So cute Elizabeth not trusting anyone to hold her piece. LOL 
Gordon sounds adorable, love smiles and baby talk., and I am glad Brett is almost all better. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


For someone who never wears dresses you have gone overboard. This is very nice too. Love the cardigan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got a video from Vicky- happy Gordon waving his arms around while Dad held him up. Giggles from Elizabeth then 'Dancing- baby dancing'


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just got a video from Vicky- happy Gordon waving his arms around while Dad held him up. Giggles from Elizabeth then 'Dancing- baby dancing'


Awww, what a special time for you getting to watch the precious DGC. So sweet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie, still rather preoccupied with various family issues, and a horrid backache which I am blaming on our old mattress. Time to replace it I guess. However, when I read of other people's problems I feel quite lucky.
> 
> DMIL has good and bad phases, latest trick is refusing to go to bed until really late which doesn't suit my BIL as he has to be up early in the mornings. He has to help her into the bedroom and assist her into bed as we are worried that DFIL would tumble if he tried to help her. In the end we decided to get home assistance so she knows that they will put her to bed, she was very annoyed with my BIL and gave him a terrible time, shouting etc. Dementia is such a horrible disease. She also has lost any sense of temperature and was putting on the gas fire as well as the central heating up full, and the living room was at 30C, and DFIL was almost expiring but got a real tongue lashing if he dared to turn the heat down. My DSIL said that DMIL was drenched in sweat, so there's obviously something gone awry in her temperature detection. I'm surprised she could breathe at that temperature, as she normally finds 21-22c hot enough. I'm going over this coming weekend to give everyone a break, then my daughter is visiting us in Guernsey the following weekend. Good to have something nice to look forward to.
> I can't concentrate on my knitting, - just doing a sampler scarf in Estonian patterns (so I can learn Nupps and gather stitches). Every segment has involved some frogging even though the patterned area is only 42 sts. However, it's a good small project to have on hand for distraction from the other problems! I also think I'm about to run out of yarn before I get to the end........ Must knit faster as Purple used to say, or was this Sonja?


TNS, so sorry to hear about your MIL. Life is so difficult for those living with her and I'm sure it is not how she ever wanted her life to be. So nice that you are giving everyone a break and especially nice that you will get to visit with your DD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! I have one only, very miniature Christmas Tree- I forgot to pull it out last year!


I have a miniature tree that I got last year for $3 including decorations and which is still waiting for a home. Guess I will put it somewhere more obvious soon but not sure where. DO have a new tree I got last year figuring Elizabeth would appreciate it this year- but it can't go up. Did think that 12 months down the track we would be right. Well maybe next 12 months down the track?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My heart goes out to you. I hope you are right about the worst being over. It lasted much longer when I had it and I thought it would never end. Every person is different and my prayer is that you will soon be recovered. It is a nightmare for sure. Virtual hugs as I know any other kind would hurt too much.


No I was wrong think it was just wishful thinking but I'll get there . Just wish i could sit and knit at least then I would be occupied


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I was hoping the pain killer would make you sleep all night as the doctor promised. Fingers crossed that the pain stays bearable for you. :sm19:


Thanks Cathy I was hoping it would knock me out too but it did nothing , think im becoming a bit grumpy or maybe a lot grumpy ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy if you had asked me that question in the middle of the night i would have told you the medication was rubbish and i wanted to throttle the doctor , I rolled about the bedroom for most of the night in such pain finally settled about 4ish , woke up about 40 minutes ago and now I can say I'm still in pain but bearable pain so fingers crossed the worst is over , although Im not willing to move yet to test that theory


Do hope it is the turning point from the worst pain for you. Doesn't sound like it was.
Maybe a trip back tomorrow is called for to see what options might be available. Surely you haven't yet tried all the options. Maybe if nothing else a strong sleeping tablet that does knock you out just for a couple of nights.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Now why didn't you each buy 1/2 dozen at those prices? lol
> But ideas is good.
> 
> On ideas my variation of Fan's variation of the Lemon MOusse went down well. I mixed a pot of Mascarpone with a jar of lemon curd/butter (yes I bought it) and then added whipped cream to it. Nice and light. Put it on top of a Pavlova (bought- but that wan't only laziness as no where to cook it).
> ...


Think I will have to try that as I love lemons and it sounds like my kind of cooking 
Sounds like you had a wonderful day , love hearing little ones chatter and baby smiles are the best


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I will have to try that as I love lemons and it sounds like my kind of cooking
> Sounds like you had a wonderful day , love hearing little ones chatter and baby smiles are the best


I just had the last slice. Enjoyed it but now very full. Last thing I eat before beginning the gut diet tomorrow.
Stupid gut feels better today than for a few days despite all I ate-well other than feeling full and I ate a lot so to be expected.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I do feel for you, too. The medical profession keeps telling me that nerve pain is the worst pain. We've both got it and I think we could write a book about it :sm25:


You have had the pain a lot longer than I Norma , think if I had it as long as you I'd be bald


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I just had the last slice. Enjoyed it but now very full. Last thing I eat before beginning the gut diet tomorrow.
> Stupid gut feels better today than for a few days despite all I ate-well other than feeling full and I ate a lot so to be expected.


Good luck with the gut diet , hope it helps


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a problem about the moccasins Bonnie. Right now I probably couldn't put my hand on the supplies; just know they are in my craft room somewhere but goodness know where since the room looks like a tornado went through it. LOL. I know what you mean about having to have lights on so early. Sunset here now is around 5:30 since daylight savings time took effect and when it is a grey day it makes it feel gloomy inside.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy I was hoping it would knock me out too but it did nothing , think im becoming a bit grumpy or maybe a lot grumpy ????


You sure have a good reason to be grumpy that's for sure. The pain sounds just awful. Maybe go back to doctor and see if there is something else you can have to help? He needs to help get that pain under control... :sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I went online and priced some mattresses after I posted and won't be gettting a new one any time soon; at least not from the place I was looking! I would love to get one of the adjustable beds but that is so out of my price range it isn't funny. My cousin in NC just got one and for the king size spent 8K. Ridiculously expensive IMHO but her DH had just received a fair size inheritance after the passing of his brother and since she has emphysema she really needs to be able to elevate her upper body so they went for it.



budasha said:


> We're all in the same boat, I think. My back is always sore in bed and fine during the day. I definitely need a new mattress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty dress Fan. I agree, you should model them for us.


Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was from Jeanette. I agree they are beautiful and only would be affordable and/or do-able in my dreams! LOL


machriste said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The nuno-felting (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuno_felting) and silk painted pieces were my favorites. They were probably the most expensive items too
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The mattress we have is a pillow top too and I loved it initially but as it has gotten older the issue I have with it is as a pillow top you can't flip it over. I will not get another pillow top when I do replace it unless I can't find one without it.


Poledra65 said:


> David didn't agree with me either until we got the new mattress and box spring, after a few nights on that, he realized the truth, I LOVE my pillow top mattress. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't have that problem as I can probably count on one hand the number of times DH has been shopping with me. And for Christmas DH likes waiting until Christmas Eve to do his shopping mostly which would drive me crazier than I already am!


Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! That's what I do, wait until I don't have Marla or David with me, whichever the case may be, then go back and purchase.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a great idea Ohio Joy. Good to see you posting. I can only imagine how busy you must be.


jheiens said:


> It should be possible to put a locking device on the thermostat to keep it from being moved from the pre-set temp. Any competent HVAC person should be able to do it quickly and quietly AND not terribly expensive a ''fix'' to the problem.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I went back and read your post again; I had missed that you made the jackets. Well Done!!! I thought you had purchased them but your work is far superior than anything manufactured! What lucky grandkids! I too am not a particular fan of camo but kids do seem to like it.
Funny, I have one pair of camo leggings in greys & black which DH and DD really like on me but I rarely wear them and for the life of me don't even remember buying them...LOL.


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: They look really professional, Bonnie.
> Good use of a grey day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is quite handsome Joy. Especially like his dimpled smile in the second photo.


sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You sure have a good reason to be grumpy that's for sure. The pain sounds just awful. Maybe go back to doctor and see if there is something else you can have to help? He needs to help get that pain under control... :sm13:


Unfortunately he may not be able to- sometimes nothing works for Shingles pain. But I would be surprised if he has exhausted all options yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I'd be sure to join you there Sonja! Of course Sonja you are certainly talented and could teach also! I'd be in heaven sitting with both of you!


Swedenme said:


> Coats are gorgeous , you are very talented Bonnie , from cooking to sewing to knitting and lots of other things , if you taught classes and i lived nearby i would be at every single one


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The mattress we have is a pillow top too and I loved it initially but as it has gotten older the issue I have with it is as a pillow top you can't flip it over. I will not get another pillow top when I do replace it unless I can't find one without it.


We can't turn our mattress over but we can turn it round so what was the head becomes the foot and that makes a big difference. Turned it recently because my back was starting to ache and it settled straight away. I know we are meant to turn them regularly but I never remember.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Norma*, a friend of mine has had drop foot (I just recently ran into her after months of not seeing her). She has been seeing a specialist at a spine center in Atlanta and he has fitted her with a brace she now wears and has had tons of improvement. She can now walk without the pain. I'll try to get in touch with her and ask if she can tell me what kind of brace it is and if able to reach her let you know.
It might be worth asking your doctor about.


Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you are still in a lot of pain Norma , I know you have an appointment soon , do hope they can come up with a treatment plan that works and be set up straight away


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwen, thank you for that. This will be the first time I have seen a doctor. I am afraid I have been fobbed off with physiotherapists and have several blunders to cope with, too. It is partly due to where I live. It is beautiful here but the price we pay is poor services.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.
Cathy, thank you.
Norma, thank you.
Sonja, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so so sorry you are in such intense pain. Sending you love, gentle hugs, healing energy and prayers.
Norma, sending you healing energy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, what a wonderful seamstress you are. Wonderful jackets and, like you, como doesn’t do it for me.
Margaret, how fun watching Elisabeth use so many new words.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you.
Gwen, thank you, the bottom photo is my fav too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! I have one only, very miniature Christmas Tree- I forgot to pull it out last year!


I'm getting to the point of "I truly can't be bothered", terrible I know but with no young ones to watch unwrapping their gifts and with it being so commercial just isn't the same to me anymore. Only do it for my daughter and each year less and less.

Just been talking to my friend, well about an hour ago he phones early ever morning, lol! As it snowed last night he's not going to one of his daughters to help clear the last of leaves from their lawns, so no shopping alone for me today, Boo Hoo!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Just got a video from Vicky- happy Gordon waving his arms around while Dad held him up. Giggles from Elizabeth then 'Dancing- baby dancing'


I know I don't comment often to everyone or everything as I always seem to be in a rush or just plain downright lazy, lol! But I really must say how I so enjoy reading along all about little Elizabeth. What a joy for you and for those of us on KTP, thanks for posting and keeping us updated.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so so sorry you are in such intense pain. Sending you love, gentle hugs, healing energy and prayers.
> Norma, sending you healing energy.


Thank you so much.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went online and priced some mattresses after I posted and won't be gettting a new one any time soon; at least not from the place I was looking! I would love to get one of the adjustable beds but that is so out of my price range it isn't funny. My cousin in NC just got one and for the king size spent 8K. Ridiculously expensive IMHO but her DH had just received a fair size inheritance after the passing of his brother and since she has emphysema she really needs to be able to elevate her upper body so they went for it.


Bought mine from the Shopping Channel when they had them on sale which at least happens 3 or 4 times a year, thank goodness as they are so expensive in the stores. I also took advantage of their 12 monthly payment plan.
I bought the 12" Queen size memory foam with a layer of gel on the top. This was planned for the guest bedroom as I'd bought a Kingsize 10" memory foam for the Master bedroom when my husband was alive and loved it but when I saw the 12" bought that and since then the guest room is now my bedroom lol! Except when my daughter comes to stay (which will be next weekend) then I have to return to my bedroom, lol! Kingsize is way too big for this little old lady and found I couldn't seem to adjust sleeping alone in there. Much happier in the smaller bed.

So to all who need a new mattress keep your eyes and ears open for online deals especially when they give free shipping and payments over 12months and NO interest. This is how I've been able to buy large items and able to afford the payments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dementia is awful isn't it? Makes things hard for everyone.


And with our increasing numbers of aged, likely to become one of the worst problems we face, after Global Warming and proliferation of plastics waste.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a miniature tree that I got last year for $3 including decorations and which is still waiting for a home. Guess I will put it somewhere more obvious soon but not sure where. DO have a new tree I got last year figuring Elizabeth would appreciate it this year- but it can't go up. Did think that 12 months down the track we would be right. Well maybe next 12 months down the track?


I can't imagine anything much more horrible than living with the 'improvements' going on around you. You will be getting my vote for sainthood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Norma*, a friend of mine has had drop foot (I just recently ran into her after months of not seeing her). She has been seeing a specialist at a spine center in Atlanta and he has fitted her with a brace she now wears and has had tons of improvement. She can now walk without the pain. I'll try to get in touch with her and ask if she can tell me what kind of brace it is and if able to reach her let you know.
> It might be worth asking your doctor about.


*Gwen* you have muddled with Marikayknits, *Norma's* pain issue is with her *shoulder*.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm getting to the point of "I truly can't be bothered", terrible I know but with no young ones to watch unwrapping their gifts and with it being so commercial just isn't the same to me anymore. Only do it for my daughter and each year less and less.
> 
> Just been talking to my friend, well about an hour ago he phones early ever morning, lol! As it snowed last night he's not going to one of his daughters to help clear the last of leaves from their lawns, so no shopping alone for me today, Boo Hoo!


I would give anything to be able to go shopping WITH Fale again, although I did have to keep an 'eagle eye' on him towards the end- he would forget instructions to wait for me, so I do know about needing to do things solo!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I will, mind you not sure if I can venture out Sunday as it's white outside at 2.15am, you know what that means!!! Yep, snow..
> 
> Have started decorating for Christmas as my daughter will be up next weekend. We will be celebrating birthdays and as I'm going to hers for Christmas I always have my Home decked out so she can see mine. Don't know why I bother to be honest, guess it's just because I have so many decorations, ha!
> Had intended just doing the family room but plans have changed and the living/dining rooms are slowly beginning to look Christmasey, not sure if that's even a word, but sounds good to me.
> ...


I saw on the news you were expecting a dump of snow, hope you don't get the foot predicted.
I always decorate my house, I think it makes things look so much cherries in the dark days of winter. I'm actually glad we now have an artificial tree, when I had to wait for DH to get one, I was usually decorating it about the 23rd of Dec????. Now I can put it up as early as I want & no needle mess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Coats are gorgeous , you are very talented Bonnie , from cooking to sewing to knitting and lots of other things , if you taught classes and i lived nearby i would be at every single one


I'm not much of a teacher but you would be welcome to whatever I could share.
Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My latest from mjs- I know not everyone here is a Royalist, but I have a sneaking admiration for the old lady, and I like a lot of Prince Charles' principles, despite recent mutterings about tax havens.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> In quite a bit of pain but had a better nights sleep. I am just trying to get enough energy for my shower!


You must be ready to pull your hair out with this pain lasting for months. When do you get your appointment? Soon I hope.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy if you had asked me that question in the middle of the night i would have told you the medication was rubbish and i wanted to throttle the doctor , I rolled about the bedroom for most of the night in such pain finally settled about 4ish , woke up about 40 minutes ago and now I can say I'm still in pain but bearable pain so fingers crossed the worst is over , although Im not willing to move yet to test that theory


????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must be ready to pull your hair out with this pain lasting for months. When do you get your appointment? Soon I hope.


It is a week on Monday. I'm having an off day and nothing is easing the pain and I can't knit. Grrrrr????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is a week on Monday. I'm having an off day and nothing is easing the pain and I can't knit. Grrrrr????


You have my sincere commiserations.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now why didn't you each buy 1/2 dozen at those prices? lol
> But ideas is good.
> 
> On ideas my variation of Fan's variation of the Lemon MOusse went down well. I mixed a pot of Mascarpone with a jar of lemon curd/butter (yes I bought it) and then added whipped cream to it. Nice and light. Put it on top of a Pavlova (bought- but that wan't only laziness as no where to cook it).
> ...


Elizabeth definitely knows what she wants.
I'm glad Brett is finally feeling better. I had thought he was a doctor too
That desert sounds really good, I might try that. I've made what we call lemon snow pudding- lemon pie filling mixed with whipped cream & it's really good but adding the cheese would make it much richer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went online and priced some mattresses after I posted and won't be gettting a new one any time soon; at least not from the place I was looking! I would love to get one of the adjustable beds but that is so out of my price range it isn't funny. My cousin in NC just got one and for the king size spent 8K. Ridiculously expensive IMHO but her DH had just received a fair size inheritance after the passing of his brother and since she has emphysema she really needs to be able to elevate her upper body so they went for it.


My stepdad had a single adjustable bed, he managed to stay in his own home an extra year with it as elevating the head let him get to a sitting position & slide into his wheelchair. After he died people thought we should basically give it away & my DH insisted we keep it. DH slept in it for a month in my living room after he was in the accident several years ago & now it is in storage. DH says there may come a day when it's needed again & a new one is $1000's. Crazy they are so expensive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't have that problem as I can probably count on one hand the number of times DH has been shopping with me. And for Christmas DH likes waiting until Christmas Eve to do his shopping mostly which would drive me crazier than I already am!


Don't most men wait until at least the 23rd to start shopping? ????????I agree, would drive me crazy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma & Sonja - I hope you both get relief from your pain very soon. Constant pain like that is very wearing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We can't turn our mattress over but we can turn it round so what was the head becomes the foot and that makes a big difference. Turned it recently because my back was starting to ache and it settled straight away. I know we are meant to turn them regularly but I never remember.


I don't turn mine often but remember being told it was good to do when the time changes, like the batteries in smoke detectors & then you don't forget. Except we don't change time????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't turn mine often but remember being told it was good to do when the time changes, like the batteries in smoke detectors & then you don't forget. Except we don't change time????


So therefore you have nothing to jog your memory?! I have such a tiny bedroom I am not quite sure how to achieve the turn, mine also is a one way up, only, but no pillow top or anything fancy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw on the news you were expecting a dump of snow, hope you don't get the foot predicted.
> I always decorate my house, I think it makes things look so much cherries in the dark days of winter. I'm actually glad we now have an artificial tree, when I had to wait for DH to get one, I was usually decorating it about the 23rd of Dec????. Now I can put it up as early as I want & no needle mess.


We finally got a freeze last night but snow isn't likely. I've had an artificial tree since husband died, but it sheds...it's gotten pretty shabby but a new one is expensive and I have no little ones around so haven't bothered replacing it. Not sure I'll even put it up this time. I'll see what DD wants to do. We never put it up before Thanksgiving anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bought mine from the Shopping Channel when they had them on sale which at least happens 3 or 4 times a year, thank goodness as they are so expensive in the stores. I also took advantage of their 12 monthly payment plan.
> I bought the 12" Queen size memory foam with a layer of gel on the top. This was planned for the guest bedroom as I'd bought a Kingsize 10" memory foam for the Master bedroom when my husband was alive and loved it but when I saw the 12" bought that and since then the guest room is now my bedroom lol! Except when my daughter comes to stay (which will be next weekend) then I have to return to my bedroom, lol! Kingsize is way too big for this little old lady and found I couldn't seem to adjust sleeping alone in there. Much happier in the smaller bed.
> 
> So to all who need a new mattress keep your eyes and ears open for online deals especially when they give free shipping and payments over 12months and NO interest. This is how I've been able to buy large items and able to afford the payments.


I can sure understand you thinking a king size bed was too big for you. We have a queen & it seems plenty big. We stayed at DHs cousins for a couple of night a few years ago & they had a king sized bed in the gues room, when we went to go to bed, I waved good night to DH from my side????????seemed enormous


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't imagine anything much more horrible than living with the 'improvements' going on around you. You will be getting my vote for sainthood.


I agree, I would either have no hair or have killed David by now????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We finally got a freeze last night but snow isn't likely. I've had an artificial tree since husband died, but it sheds...it's gotten pretty shabby but a new one is expensive and I have no little ones around so haven't bothered replacing it. Not sure I'll even put it up this time. I'll see what DD wants to do. We never put it up before Thanksgiving anyway.


Mum used to insist it happened in secret after we had gone to sleep, Christmas Eve, so we woke to the magic of the tree and all the presents, and because we had our stockings we were able to survive until after the Christmas lunch to open our big presents. Also came down at Epiphany.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is a week on Monday. I'm having an off day and nothing is easing the pain and I can't knit. Grrrrr????


I sure hope they have some answers for you. Do you know anyone with an inversion table? I tried that for my sciatica & it sure helped & one of our relatives used it for back pain. If the pain in the shoulder is from your neck it might help. If you have access to one, it might be worth a try.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope they have some answers for you. Do you know anyone with an inversion table? I tried that for my sciatica & it sure helped & one of our relatives used it for back pain. If the pain in the shoulder is from your neck it might help. If you have access to one, it might be worth a try.


Bonnie, I wish I did but I don't think I do have access to one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So therefore you have nothing to jog your memory?! I have such a tiny bedroom I am not quite sure how to achieve the turn, mine also is a one way up, only, but no pillow top or anything fancy.


There's enough on the news about the time change that the reminder is still there????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We finally got a freeze last night but snow isn't likely. I've had an artificial tree since husband died, but it sheds...it's gotten pretty shabby but a new one is expensive and I have no little ones around so haven't bothered replacing it. Not sure I'll even put it up this time. I'll see what DD wants to do. We never put it up before Thanksgiving anyway.


I usually decorate the house the first week of December. There's a bit of mess from the artificial tree but nothing like having to shovel up the needles from a live one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum used to insist it happened in secret after we had gone to sleep, Christmas Eve, so we woke to the magic of the tree and all the presents, and because we had our stockings we were able to survive until after the Christmas lunch to open our big presents. Also came down at Epiphany.


Seems hardly worthwhile putting it up for only a day. I think the tree went up s few days before Christmas & came down right after the new year when I was growing up. Most living rooms were so small then there wasn't room to have it up for too long. We have friends from South Africa & they only keep their tree up a few days, always down on Boxing Day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There's enough on the news about the time change that the reminder is still there????


 :sm24: Good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems hardly worthwhile putting it up for only a day. I think the tree went up s few days before Christmas & came down right after the new year when I was growing up. Most living rooms were so small then there wasn't room to have it up for too long. We have friends from South Africa & they only keep their tree up a few days, always down on Boxing Day


No it came down on the 12th day- Epiphany.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually decorate the house the first week of December. There's a bit of mess from the artificial tree but nothing like having to shovel up the needles from a live one.


Same here , used to always have a real tree but then I got a lovely artificial tree that is perfect , but last year youngest decided to buy a real tree again , needles everywhere and i said never again , but hes after one again and i might be crazy enough to give in again


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David doesn't like to shop either, so I warn him that if he's going to get grumpy, "stay home!" . lol
> True, I can't grumble either. :sm24:


I was so fortunate. My DH loved to go dress shopping with me. I must say he really spoiled me. He had a good eye for what looked good on me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale was great at surprise gifts for me, sadly now things are starting to wear out, so can be worn only occasionally.


Treasure them, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> In quite a bit of pain but had a better nights sleep. I am just trying to get enough energy for my shower!


A better nights sleep is a bonus, too bad it didn't do anything for the pain though, I sure hope your appointment bears out some good solutions, and quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy if you had asked me that question in the middle of the night i would have told you the medication was rubbish and i wanted to throttle the doctor , I rolled about the bedroom for most of the night in such pain finally settled about 4ish , woke up about 40 minutes ago and now I can say I'm still in pain but bearable pain so fingers crossed the worst is over , although Im not willing to move yet to test that theory


I'm glad you were able to finally get some sleep, hopefully now that the pain meds are well into your system, they'll start working better. I'd hug you, but it would probably hurt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I will, mind you not sure if I can venture out Sunday as it's white outside at 2.15am, you know what that means!!! Yep, snow..
> 
> Have started decorating for Christmas as my daughter will be up next weekend. We will be celebrating birthdays and as I'm going to hers for Christmas I always have my Home decked out so she can see mine. Don't know why I bother to be honest, guess it's just because I have so many decorations, ha!
> Had intended just doing the family room but plans have changed and the living/dining rooms are slowly beginning to look Christmasey, not sure if that's even a word, but sounds good to me.
> ...


Well at least it sounds like you have the right weather to inspire Christmas decorating. :sm04:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I will, mind you not sure if I can venture out Sunday as it's white outside at 2.15am, you know what that means!!! Yep, snow..
> 
> Have started decorating for Christmas as my daughter will be up next weekend. We will be celebrating birthdays and as I'm going to hers for Christmas I always have my Home decked out so she can see mine. Don't know why I bother to be honest, guess it's just because I have so many decorations, ha!
> Had intended just doing the family room but plans have changed and the living/dining rooms are slowly beginning to look Christmasey, not sure if that's even a word, but sounds good to me.
> ...


You're not that far from me and, fortunately, we've only had rain. I decorate as well, mostly for myself, although I usually have family for Christmas. This year, I'm going to my nephew's but still want my place to look Christmasy. I have lots of decorations but still bought more...am I crazy, or what!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now why didn't you each buy 1/2 dozen at those prices? lol
> But ideas is good.
> 
> On ideas my variation of Fan's variation of the Lemon MOusse went down well. I mixed a pot of Mascarpone with a jar of lemon curd/butter (yes I bought it) and then added whipped cream to it. Nice and light. Put it on top of a Pavlova (bought- but that wan't only laziness as no where to cook it).
> ...


Lol!!! Elizabeth is too cute for words. :sm09: 
Awe, Gordon smiled for you. :sm04: 
Good that Brett is well enough to go back to work. 
Congratulations on your DS's upcoming retirement.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> In quite a bit of pain but had a better nights sleep. I am just trying to get enough energy for my shower!


It's so difficult to get a good night's sleep when you're in pain. I hope you get help for this very soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy if you had asked me that question in the middle of the night i would have told you the medication was rubbish and i wanted to throttle the doctor , I rolled about the bedroom for most of the night in such pain finally settled about 4ish , woke up about 40 minutes ago and now I can say I'm still in pain but bearable pain so fingers crossed the worst is over , although Im not willing to move yet to test that theory


I hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now why didn't you each buy 1/2 dozen at those prices? lol
> But ideas is good.
> 
> On ideas my variation of Fan's variation of the Lemon MOusse went down well. I mixed a pot of Mascarpone with a jar of lemon curd/butter (yes I bought it) and then added whipped cream to it. Nice and light. Put it on top of a Pavlova (bought- but that wan't only laziness as no where to cook it).
> ...


Sounds like your dessert was a hit. It must be so much fun to watch Elizabeth and her antics.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went online and priced some mattresses after I posted and won't be gettting a new one any time soon; at least not from the place I was looking! I would love to get one of the adjustable beds but that is so out of my price range it isn't funny. My cousin in NC just got one and for the king size spent 8K. Ridiculously expensive IMHO but her DH had just received a fair size inheritance after the passing of his brother and since she has emphysema she really needs to be able to elevate her upper body so they went for it.


That's one of the reasons I've put off buying a new mattress but if you think about it, we spend half our life in bed and should have a mattress that is comfortable. The problem is finding the right one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bought mine from the Shopping Channel when they had them on sale which at least happens 3 or 4 times a year, thank goodness as they are so expensive in the stores. I also took advantage of their 12 monthly payment plan.
> I bought the 12" Queen size memory foam with a layer of gel on the top. This was planned for the guest bedroom as I'd bought a Kingsize 10" memory foam for the Master bedroom when my husband was alive and loved it but when I saw the 12" bought that and since then the guest room is now my bedroom lol! Except when my daughter comes to stay (which will be next weekend) then I have to return to my bedroom, lol! Kingsize is way too big for this little old lady and found I couldn't seem to adjust sleeping alone in there. Much happier in the smaller bed.
> 
> So to all who need a new mattress keep your eyes and ears open for online deals especially when they give free shipping and payments over 12months and NO interest. This is how I've been able to buy large items and able to afford the payments.


I don't very often watch the Shopping Channel but will have to keep a look out for mattresses. You sound very happy with yours. What brand is it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My latest from mjs- I know not everyone here is a Royalist, but I have a sneaking admiration for the old lady, and I like a lot of Prince Charles' principles, despite recent mutterings about tax havens.


They both look wonderful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually decorate the house the first week of December. There's a bit of mess from the artificial tree but nothing like having to shovel up the needles from a live one.


Daddy always got one from somewhere on the farm. I loved when it was a cedar! With the artificial tree, our decorating day was day after Thanksgiving, and real was often DD2's birthday, two weeks before.

I'm changing bedclothes today and just said the other day when washing sheets that queen size is too big (such a pain to fold)...but he sleeps right in the middle, so...yeah. We stayed at a hotel with a king size and it felt enormous. But I finally had enough space! King size wouldn't even fit in the bedroom unless I took out everything else! :sm16:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> A better nights sleep is a bonus, too bad it didn't do anything for the pain though, I sure hope your appointment bears out some good solutions, and quickly.


Thank you so much for your good wishes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> It's so difficult to get a good night's sleep when you're in pain. I hope you get help for this very soon.


I do hope the specialist does something next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Treasure them, Julie.


I do, Liz- it is so nice to remember his generosity towards me. So unlike what Lupe has dished out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They both look wonderful.


They have aged very gracefully!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> You're not that far from me and, fortunately, we've only had rain. I decorate as well, mostly for myself, although I usually have family for Christmas. This year, I'm going to my nephew's but still want my place to look Christmasy. I have lots of decorations but still bought more...am I crazy, or what!


Be prepared, we were having rain and just now got snow. Nothing has stuck yet.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning folks, very interesting reading about bedding issues. That’s our speciality as our major client is a bedding manufacturer.
If your mattress is a bit older and saggy you can buy a topper which has soft pockets filled with pillow filling you fit over your mattress like a protector.
I have them on our spare beds and our guests say they are very comfortable. A whole lot cheaper than buying a new mattress. You can buy them from stores which sell bed linen, one good one is Bed Bath and Beyond which is an international chain. 
Darowil, so pleased you liked the lemon mousse idea, it is very good, hope your gut diet helps. I take a good probiotic daily which is I find beneficial.
Thank you to all re the dresses, yes I did go overboard but so glad I did, it’s nice to feel like a well dressed lady, instead of usual tomboy mode.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not much of a teacher but you would be welcome to whatever I could share.
> Are you feeling any better today?


Ive cut out the painkillers during the day as they are causing to much problems with my stomach but i will take the one tonight fingers crossed it will work


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive cut out the painkillers during the day as they are causing to much problems with my stomach but i will take the one tonight fingers crossed it will work


I do hope it works, and that you get some sleep, although it's only relatively early evening at the moment!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you. I’m glad your husband spoiled you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a video from Vicky- happy Gordon waving his arms around while Dad held him up. Giggles from Elizabeth then 'Dancing- baby dancing'


AWE!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a miniature tree that I got last year for $3 including decorations and which is still waiting for a home. Guess I will put it somewhere more obvious soon but not sure where. DO have a new tree I got last year figuring Elizabeth would appreciate it this year- but it can't go up. Did think that 12 months down the track we would be right. Well maybe next 12 months down the track?


I'll keep my fingers crossed and pray that it's less than 12 months.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy I was hoping it would knock me out too but it did nothing , think im becoming a bit grumpy or maybe a lot grumpy ????


Pain and sleep deprivation will do that to one. :sm17:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Same here , used to always have a real tree but then I got a lovely artificial tree that is perfect , but last year youngest decided to buy a real tree again , needles everywhere and i said never again , but hes after one again and i might be crazy enough to give in again


I like the smell but both DH & I got so plugged up that we decided on artificial, no one else cared about the mess???? you should tell DS if you get s real one, he looks after the mess, he would probably be happy with the artificial then????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking coats bonnie - they will be super warm in them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - i'm glad you bought it. you will be the belle of the ball. --- sam



Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is faster than i want to go unless i was at the wheel. does he ever race? --- sam



Fan said:


> He wasn't in a race, just whizzing round the track at 200kpms.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I will keep my eyes open. Yes, I would have to finance one myself.


kiwifrau said:


> Bought mine from the Shopping Channel when they had them on sale which at least happens 3 or 4 times a year, thank goodness as they are so expensive in the stores. I also took advantage of their 12 monthly payment plan.
> I bought the 12" Queen size memory foam with a layer of gel on the top. This was planned for the guest bedroom as I'd bought a Kingsize 10" memory foam for the Master bedroom when my husband was alive and loved it but when I saw the 12" bought that and since then the guest room is now my bedroom lol! Except when my daughter comes to stay (which will be next weekend) then I have to return to my bedroom, lol! Kingsize is way too big for this little old lady and found I couldn't seem to adjust sleeping alone in there. Much happier in the smaller bed.
> 
> So to all who need a new mattress keep your eyes and ears open for online deals especially when they give free shipping and payments over 12months and NO interest. This is how I've been able to buy large items and able to afford the payments.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh goodness....thanks you for straightening me out Lurker. I will write down Marikayknits and make a note of it. Sorry for the confusion Norma and to Marikayknits....I have called my friend and left her a message. Hopefully she will get back to me.


Lurker 2 said:


> *Gwen* you have muddled with Marikayknits, *Norma's* pain issue is with her *shoulder*.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed - a handsome lad. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how are you feeling today sonja. prayers that the pain has subsided. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I knit faster on a regular basis Lin sometimes it works , hope it works for you .????
> Sorry to hear about your MIL , dementia is such a cruel illnes ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how are you feeling today sonja. prayers that the pain has subsided. --- sam


No such luck yet Sam . .but I'll get there


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


Ouch, that is so painful, keep an eye on it, you may develop an infection. Hope you heal soonest!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


That looks painful and sore Gwen . Hope it feels better soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry normaedern for the pain you are having - sending you tons of healing energy. there are some strong pain killers out there and your doctor should give them to you. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> It is a week on Monday. I'm having an off day and nothing is easing the pain and I can't knit. Grrrrr????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was a point of some years i enjoyed shopping - heidi does my shopping now bless her heart. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't most men wait until at least the 23rd to start shopping? ????????I agree, would drive me crazy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


Ouch! That does look very painful. Poor you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a fresh tree smells so good. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Same here , used to always have a real tree but then I got a lovely artificial tree that is perfect , but last year youngest decided to buy a real tree again , needles everywhere and i said never again , but hes after one again and i might be crazy enough to give in again


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went online and priced some mattresses after I posted and won't be gettting a new one any time soon; at least not from the place I was looking! I would love to get one of the adjustable beds but that is so out of my price range it isn't funny. My cousin in NC just got one and for the king size spent 8K. Ridiculously expensive IMHO but her DH had just received a fair size inheritance after the passing of his brother and since she has emphysema she really needs to be able to elevate her upper body so they went for it.


Marla's Tempurpedic was expensive, she loves it and it's not one of the adjustable ones, I slept on it a couple times when I was up to visit before moving, and I wasn't impressed. I got my mattress at the local shop, after so many months they drop the prices and I only paid $800 for my king set, well Marla and my aunt paid part for Christmas that year. 
Places like mattress firm have an area in the back that you can go look at outdated mattresses and get great deals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The mattress we have is a pillow top too and I loved it initially but as it has gotten older the issue I have with it is as a pillow top you can't flip it over. I will not get another pillow top when I do replace it unless I can't find one without it.


Can you flip it around so that the foot is at the head? That may help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just dread going out looking for one. i have a queen size now and want to go to a full size - the queen size takes up too much room. i have to lay on a mattress before i buy it. i like it really firm. at one time i slept on an air mattress and was really comfortable - of course it had a lot of covers around it. nice and firm. --- sam



budasha said:


> That's one of the reasons I've put off buying a new mattress but if you think about it, we spend half our life in bed and should have a mattress that is comfortable. The problem is finding the right one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My latest from mjs- I know not everyone here is a Royalist, but I have a sneaking admiration for the old lady, and I like a lot of Prince Charles' principles, despite recent mutterings about tax havens.


They are a beautiful couple aren't they? They certainly do not look their ages, the Queen has done a fabulous job of taking care of herself. 
I don't think that there are many around the world that do not at the very least, have a great respect for Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My stepdad had a single adjustable bed, he managed to stay in his own home an extra year with it as elevating the head let him get to a sitting position & slide into his wheelchair. After he died people thought we should basically give it away & my DH insisted we keep it. DH slept in it for a month in my living room after he was in the accident several years ago & now it is in storage. DH says there may come a day when it's needed again & a new one is $1000's. Crazy they are so expensive


It's great that you all have kept it, replacing it when needed would be very costly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can sure understand you thinking a king size bed was too big for you. We have a queen & it seems plenty big. We stayed at DHs cousins for a couple of night a few years ago & they had a king sized bed in the gues room, when we went to go to bed, I waved good night to DH from my side????????seemed enormous


Lol!! David and I have a king and we could easily attach a full and still not be too much room I think, 3 cats and a dog take up a huge amount of room. lol That is why we are not letting the little ones get in the habit of sleeping on the bed. :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - that looks sore gwen - sending mounds of healing energy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, I would either have no hair or have killed David by now????????


I agree. lol
Fortunately, my David likes to eat way too much, the kitchen would have been the first thing he finished. :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think that is faster than i want to go unless i was at the wheel. does he ever race? --- sam


Sometimes he does, but it's just a club he 
belongs to and they just like to see how fast they can go. Thank you re the dresses, I'm looking forward to wearing them over coming summer months.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


Ditto girlfriend I have a similar purple toe from whacking it on supermarket trolley last Thursday, ouch!! 4th toe on right foot for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


OUCH!!!!! 
I dropped a full glass bottle on mine a while back, it was sore for a while.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


Owww...that looks very painful. Hope time and rest make it all better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ditto girlfriend I have a similar purple toe from whacking it on supermarket trolley last Thursday, ouch!! 4th toe on right foot for me.


Must be contagious. I noticed that the pedicure was growing out so took off the polish to find that my right big toe is black along the side. I must have dropped something on it and it must have been very sore - but for the life of me, I can't remember.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do, Liz- it is so nice to remember his generosity towards me. So unlike what Lupe has dished out.


I feel your sadness. Sending hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Be prepared, we were having rain and just now got snow. Nothing has stuck yet.


I was at the theatre in Thorold this afternoon and on the way home at 4.30, I saw the odd snow flurry so I guess we're in for it tonight. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning folks, very interesting reading about bedding issues. That's our speciality as our major client is a bedding manufacturer.
> If your mattress is a bit older and saggy you can buy a topper which has soft pockets filled with pillow filling you fit over your mattress like a protector.
> I have them on our spare beds and our guests say they are very comfortable. A whole lot cheaper than buying a new mattress. You can buy them from stores which sell bed linen, one good one is Bed Bath and Beyond which is an international chain.
> Darowil, so pleased you liked the lemon mousse idea, it is very good, hope your gut diet helps. I take a good probiotic daily which is I find beneficial.
> Thank you to all re the dresses, yes I did go overboard but so glad I did, it's nice to feel like a well dressed lady, instead of usual tomboy mode.


Thanks, Fan, re the mattress topper. I will try that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


Oh, that looks sore. I have learned the hard way to always wear shoes when I'm doing the same as you. Hard lesson to learn and I am so sorry you had to do it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Fan, re the mattress topper. I will try that.


I'm pleased that I could be of assistance, they are very good value and can be washed also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the mattress topper on guest queen size bed. It has elastic sides to tuck under the mattress.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Must be contagious. I noticed that the pedicure was growing out so took off the polish to find that my right big toe is black along the side. I must have dropped something on it and it must have been very sore - but for the life of me, I can't remember.


At this rate we could start a "Sisters of the sore toe club".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I know I don't comment often to everyone or everything as I always seem to be in a rush or just plain downright lazy, lol! But I really must say how I so enjoy reading along all about little Elizabeth. What a joy for you and for those of us on KTP, thanks for posting and keeping us updated.


Thanks-as I've said before I can't believe how much I loved watching her. She is just such a delight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is the mattress topper on guest queen size bed. It has elastic sides to tuck under the mattress.


It looks very comfy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> At this rate we could start a "Sisters of the sore toe club".


We sure could -


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks-as I've said before I can't believe how much I loved watching her. She is just such a delight.


I think that's what's so great about being a grandma; we get to see things through a new set of eyes--pure observation & delight.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It looks very comfy.


This is the bed hubby sprawls on to watch tv, it's in his man cave! It's definitely comfy judging by the snoring which is often heard!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My latest from mjs- I know not everyone here is a Royalist, but I have a sneaking admiration for the old lady, and I like a lot of Prince Charles' principles, despite recent mutterings about tax havens.


They are both looking good in the photo. Well done on 70 years to them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Elizabeth definitely knows what she wants.
> I'm glad Brett is finally feeling better. I had thought he was a doctor too
> That desert sounds really good, I might try that. I've made what we call lemon snow pudding- lemon pie filling mixed with whipped cream & it's really good but adding the cheese would make it much richer.


Well the cake ended up on the floor of the car and she forgot it. Till getting in the car to go to childcare this morning. Picked it up and insisted on taking it into childcare where Vicky had to wrest it from her (not allowed to leave any food products there). Left E sitting on one of the carers laps talking about cake!
Yesterday she licked off what icing Vicky had left on it first and then ate some of the cake- leaving the rest to Grandma. Wonder what she will think tomorrow when Grandma stops eating her unfinished food. Much of it won't be low FODMAP so I won't be do my normal cleaning up job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems hardly worthwhile putting it up for only a day. I think the tree went up s few days before Christmas & came down right after the new year when I was growing up. Most living rooms were so small then there wasn't room to have it up for too long. We have friends from South Africa & they only keep their tree up a few days, always down on Boxing Day


In Adelaide most people start putting up the tree around the time of the Christmas Pageant. Normally the 2nd Saturday in November which is when Father Christmas 'officially' arrives and the Christmas season begins.
This years pageant was a week late. The 2nd Saturday was 11/11 Remberance Day. And whether having the pageant that morning was appropriate or not it was impossible. At 11am a service is held at the War Memorial. And at around 11am the pageant would be passing the War Memorial.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Same here , used to always have a real tree but then I got a lovely artificial tree that is perfect , but last year youngest decided to buy a real tree again , needles everywhere and i said never again , but hes after one again and i might be crazy enough to give in again


Who cleans up the mess? You I bet so you tell him no. If he cleans up the mess then why not let him?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Daddy always got one from somewhere on the farm. I loved when it was a cedar! With the artificial tree, our decorating day was day after Thanksgiving, and real was often DD2's birthday, two weeks before.
> 
> I'm changing bedclothes today and just said the other day when washing sheets that queen size is too big (such a pain to fold)...but he sleeps right in the middle, so...yeah. We stayed at a hotel with a king size and it felt enormous. But I finally had enough space! King size wouldn't even fit in the bedroom unless I took out everything else! :sm16:


We have a Queen and I often find myself right on the edge- David keeps cuddling up and then I run out of space. Summer is better as he doesn't cuddle up becuase he knows I get too hot so the bed is plenty big enough then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive cut out the painkillers during the day as they are causing to much problems with my stomach but i will take the one tonight fingers crossed it will work


Are you taking them with food?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


That looks painful indeed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, Gwen, that toe looks sore. Hope it doesn’t throb tonight. & Fan too, must be the day for tortured toes.

Liz, if you are going to buy the mattress pad a Bed, Bath & Beyond, check out their website, I’ve signed up & quite regularly get notices of coupons 20% off one item.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Adelaide most people start putting up the tree around the time of the Christmas Pageant. Normally the 2nd Saturday in November which is when Father Christmas 'officially' arrives and the Christmas season begins.
> This years pageant was a week late. The 2nd Saturday was 11/11 Remberance Day. And whether having the pageant that morning was appropriate or not it was impossible. At 11am a service is held at the War Memorial. And at around 11am the pageant would be passing the War Memorial.


Here it's quite frowned upon to put up the Christmas stuff until after Remembrance Day, considered disrespectful to veterans.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are both looking good in the photo. Well done on 70 years to them.


Yes, not many get to 70 years. She looks pretty good but the last time I saw him on TV I thought he looked very frail


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is the bed hubby sprawls on to watch tv, it's in his man cave! It's definitely comfy judging by the snoring which is often heard!!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Gwen, that toe looks sore. Hope it doesn't throb tonight. & Fan too, must be the day for tortured toes.
> 
> Liz, if you are going to buy the mattress pad a Bed, Bath & Beyond, check out their website, I've signed up & quite regularly get notices of coupons 20% off one item.


And sometimes they let you use more than one at a time. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I over ate, Marla and I got local free range organic chickens yesterday, I thawed mine out and used half(it's a 51/4lb chicken) for chicken and dumplings and then Wed I'll use the other half for butter curry chicken. I'm going to put the carcass in the crock pot on Tues and cook the bones down for however long it takes, then freeze the bone broth in muffin cups for use later. 
David is leaving in just a bit to go take a load to Denver, then he'll go to Rimson, Ia on Tues and be back Wed evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found a copy of DGS's Third Birthday cake thanks to Facebook- The grader was a real toy.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have been feeling a bit down this week, with itching rash and SIL passing anniversary, so decided a Christmas gift to self would be good retail therapy.
> Me in a dress is rare, but decided on this lovely outfit. Dark blue background, and hot pink cardigan in soft floaty fabric for summer.
> Stu has been at race track today, called me to say his car broke down on the track, so was meant to go pick him up, but he called my cousin who was in the area and they just got back. At least he didn't crash, so that's a plus I guess.
> Boys have their car toys, we girls have pretty dresses... yes!


Very pretty dress. You will look lovely! Sorry Stu's car broke down, but glad he didn't crash.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I over ate, Marla and I got local free range organic chickens yesterday, I thawed mine out and used half(it's a 51/4lb chicken) for chicken and dumplings and then Wed I'll use the other half for butter curry chicken. I'm going to put the carcass in the crock pot on Tues and cook the bones down for however long it takes, then freeze the bone broth in muffin cups for use later.
> David is leaving in just a bit to go take a load to Denver, then he'll go to Rimson, Ia on Tues and be back Wed evening.


That's a boring drive across Nebraska into Iowa. Remsen looks a lot like my hometown -- maybe 50 years ago. Remsen seems to have more going for it than just farming as it seems to be prospering even at 1700 population. My town was the highest at 1100 in 1970 census (that's the year I left) and is not quite 800 now. It's sad to see the small towns disappearing so it's been fun looking up Remsen to see where it was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Still trying to check in and read! Not being very successful! Surgery is next Wednesday, Nov. 22, but today I have a cold! Trying to shake it off so I can have the surgery. I hope everyone is doing well.


Keeping you in prayer for your surgery. Don't forget to take 1/4 t. cinnamon mixed well with 1 T. honey to help with that cold!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you Sam and Summary experts for getting the new tea party going. The recipes make my mouth water! I'm thinking some posole and cornbread would make a great meal.
> 
> We are gearing down for the Thanksgiving holiday next week. I will close the house on Wed. And reopen the following Sunday. DD1, SIL (he is really a dear too) and DGS will go to Iowa where SIL's family live, so DG 2 and I are having dinner catered and going to a movie. We were all going to go up to the lake on Friday but decided to get together on Saturday or Sunday and order Chinese.
> 
> This last week DD2 was making a roast chicken for dinner and DGS asked if they were having company for dinner. When she told him no, he said, "could you invite grandma over for dinner?" My little buddy! We had a lovely dinner and it was OK for daddy to help him with his bath, but grandma needed to put him to bed. Love that little guy!


Sounds like you have a very sweet DGS!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We've done that but it is really getting lumpy. Thanks for thinking of that though. I may just give it one last turn.


Poledra65 said:


> Can you flip it around so that the foot is at the head? That may help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like a really firm mattress also.


thewren said:


> i just dread going out looking for one. i have a queen size now and want to go to a full size - the queen size takes up too much room. i have to lay on a mattress before i buy it. i like it really firm. at one time i slept on an air mattress and was really comfortable - of course it had a lot of covers around it. nice and firm. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL....a club I would gladly not join but here I be! LOL


Fan said:


> At this rate we could start a "Sisters of the sore toe club".


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> so am I. 1800 mg per day!


I was on 500mg per day, but am now off of it. Dr. put me on it for my FM. He tried me on 500mg twice a day, but it was too much for me. With the essential tremors and the periferal neuropothy, I wanted off of it. So the last appointment I asked about it. He told me how to wean myself off of it over 2 weeks. I am doing ok with out it, though the current weather systems are not playing nice. Mostly arthritis, though, I think.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOL....a club I would gladly not join but here I be! LOL


I've been putting arnica cream on mine and it's good for bruising, as is the Epsom salts you have done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and DH and I are watching Midsommers Murders so I say goodnight. Hope all have a good rest or rising depending on where you are and what you are up to. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having a terribly grey day here, by 4pm had to have the lights on it was gettting so dark, a good day for a book, blanket & the couch but I've been sewing. I finally finished the kids coats & hats I'm glad to be done them, now I can get at the Moccasins I've been planning to do for a while, Gwen, sorry I'm so slow.
> Camo isn't my first choice but DS & GKs like it.


Nice coats! I am sure the kids will be nice and warm in them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


Lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my handsome grandson Casey.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a boring drive across Nebraska into Iowa. Remsen looks a lot like my hometown -- maybe 50 years ago. Remsen seems to have more going for it than just farming as it seems to be prospering even at 1700 population. My town was the highest at 1100 in 1970 census (that's the year I left) and is not quite 800 now. It's sad to see the small towns disappearing so it's been fun looking up Remsen to see where it was.


It certainly is, and considering he drives across Nebraska and Iowa almost every week, it has to be even more boring that normal. lol 
I don't remember what he takes up and brings back, but they do that run fairly often. 
I hate seeing the small towns that are basically deserted, it's so sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's Tempurpedic was expensive, she loves it and it's not one of the adjustable ones, I slept on it a couple times when I was up to visit before moving, and I wasn't impressed. I got my mattress at the local shop, after so many months they drop the prices and I only paid $800 for my king set, well Marla and my aunt paid part for Christmas that year.
> Places like mattress firm have an area in the back that you can go look at outdated mattresses and get great deals.


We've had our California king Tempurpedic for years. Best $2000 we ever spent. Still love it. It even fit in our California king waterbed base! We both have back issues, so was worth every penny we spent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've done that but it is really getting lumpy. Thanks for thinking of that though. I may just give it one last turn.


Darn, it sounds like your mattress has definitely been well used and is ready for replacement. Our last mattress before this one was so worn out, that it would bend in half if you tried to do anything with it. lol When they took the mattress and box spring back to the store after delivering the new, they said the old disappeared before the end of the day, and boy, somebody had to really really need a mattress to take that, it was about 16+ years old and in really bad shape. lol Only about 4 inches thick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We've had our California king Tempurpedic for years. Best $2000 we ever spent. Still love it. It even fit in our California king waterbed base! We both have back issues, so was worth every penny we spent.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have finally caught up. You have been a chatty bunch already this week! Prayers for all who are ill, or in pain. Gwen, those toes sure look painful. Arnica cream would be great for them, in addition to the Epsom salts soak you are doing. 

Yesterday was a wet nasty day, with a lot of wind. Today has also been windy, but no rain, just a few snow flakes. We did very little yesterday, though DH did put up more Christmas lights outside. I went and picked up Chinese for supper, and we had the leftovers tonight. Today we decided we would take a ride to the Toledo area to Camping World to use our coupon, only to get there and find out they are no longer open on Sundays. It was still a nice ride. DH got to see lots of trains, most likely they were making up for the time lost due to weather yesterday. We stopped for ice cream on the way home. We even had the pleasure of seeing 3 Bald Eagles, several hawk, and an opossum. We had gone out on the dead end causeway that people fish from, and he had just wandered out of the brush onto the berm of the road. He let us stop and take his picture. I told him to go find somewhere warm and dry to snuggle into, and he wandered back into the brush. There wasn't much cover with the lake right there, but it must have been enough for him. If I can keep from getting the pop ups over the top of the KP page on my phone, I will post the pic.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We were in a motel a couple of years ago, which had a lovely super king size bed, so when returned home we decided to put the queen one in the man cave, and buy a new super-king. Absolutely heavenly, he stays on his side, I stay on mine, and sometimes meet in the middle for cuddles! At our age less is more lol!!.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally caught up. You have been a chatty bunch already this week! Prayers for all who are ill, or in pain. Gwen, those toes sure look painful. Arnica cream would be great for them, in addition to the Epsom salts soak you are doing.
> 
> Yesterday was a wet nasty day, with a lot of wind. Today has also been windy, but no rain, just a few snow flakes. We did very little yesterday, though DH did put up more Christmas lights outside. I went and picked up Chinese for supper, and we had the leftovers tonight. Today we decided we would take a ride to the Toledo area to Camping World to use our coupon, only to get there and find out they are no longer open on Sundays. It was still a nice ride. DH got to see lots of trains, most likely they were making up for the time lost due to weather yesterday. We stopped for ice cream on the way home. We even had the pleasure of seeing 3 Bald Eagles, several hawk, and an opossum. We had gone out on the dead end causeway that people fish from, and he had just wandered out of the brush onto the berm of the road. He let us stop and take his picture. I told him to go find somewhere warm and dry to snuggle into, and he wandered back into the brush. There wasn't much cover with the lake right there, but it must have been enough for him. If I can keep from getting the pop ups over the top of the KP page on my phone, I will post the pic.


Too bad that Camping World was closed, but great that you had a good journey anyway. 
Lol, I can never decide if possums are cute or just so ugly they are cute, but it was awfully sweet of him to pose for you to take his picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness....thanks you for straightening me out Lurker. I will write down Marikayknits and make a note of it. Sorry for the confusion Norma and to Marikayknits....I have called my friend and left her a message. Hopefully she will get back to me.


We all can get in muddles, from time to time!!!! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad that Camping World was closed, but great that you had a good journey anyway.
> Lol, I can never decide if possums are cute or just so ugly they are cute, but it was awfully sweet of him to pose for you to take his picture.


He was so cute! No hisssing or anything, just stood there looking at me. When I told him to go find somewhere warm, he turned around and walked into the brush! I have a friend in TX that is a possum rehabber.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


That does look sore!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't forget the Christmas card exchange! If interested, send me a PM, please. Only a few more days to sign up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are a beautiful couple aren't they? They certainly do not look their ages, the Queen has done a fabulous job of taking care of herself.
> I don't think that there are many around the world that do not at the very least, have a great respect for Queen Elizabeth.


There is a strong Republican element in Britain that would heartily disagree, though, Kaye Jo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I feel your sadness. Sending hugs.


Thank you, Liz!

And hugs for you, too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are both looking good in the photo. Well done on 70 years to them.


Indeed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He was so cute! No hisssing or anything, just stood there looking at me. When I told him to go find somewhere warm, he turned around and walked into the brush! I have a friend in TX that is a possum rehabber.


Lol! He was a good boy, or girl as the case may be, I sure wouldn't want to meet those teeth though. 
You do see a lot of them in Texas, unfortunately, many of them are hit on the roadways, along with armadillo's, racoons, and skunks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a strong Republican element in Britain that would heartily disagree, though, Kaye Jo.


That's sad, it's not like she writes policy or really even has any say. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David called to say goodnight, so he's parked, I'm going to head to my bed. 
Sweet dreams and a great day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm off to bed, too. Hugs and healing thoughts for our "wounded"!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wonderful loving day with my family. Marc even got a thingy to clip to his phone and set it up so his pic was timed and we could all be in it! When he emails it I’ll put it up. Everyone loved their horseback ride. Candy took them for an hour and a half out on the desert. So wonderful to find a trading (we’ve done this for years) that everyone even teen grand girls 14 and 18! Fae, the 14 year old was quick to tell me she would be 15 in Jan and can get her drivers permit at 15 1/2. And while they were on their ride grandma got to sit in the car and knit! I love my family madly but 9 people for 3 days can mean quiet time is treasured also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's sad, it's not like she writes policy or really even has any say. Oh well, it is what it is.


Mmmm, there is mutterings at times, out here, that we ought to be a republic. I guess it's called freedom of speech.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My latest from mjs- I know not everyone here is a Royalist, but I have a sneaking admiration for the old lady, and I like a lot of Prince Charles' principles, despite recent mutterings about tax havens.


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I was on 500mg per day, but am now off of it. Dr. put me on it for my FM. He tried me on 500mg twice a day, but it was too much for me. With the essential tremors and the periferal neuropothy, I wanted off of it. So the last appointment I asked about it. He told me how to wean myself off of it over 2 weeks. I am doing ok with out it, though the current weather systems are not playing nice. Mostly arthritis, though, I think.


My dosage is the only one that keeps the pain bearable. Yesterday was a bad day and it didn't touch the pain. Today it is better. I go to see the spinal surgeon next Monday so we will see what she has to say. Gabapentin does make me muddle headed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally caught up. You have been a chatty bunch already this week! Prayers for all who are ill, or in pain. Gwen, those toes sure look painful. Arnica cream would be great for them, in addition to the Epsom salts soak you are doing.
> 
> Yesterday was a wet nasty day, with a lot of wind. Today has also been windy, but no rain, just a few snow flakes. We did very little yesterday, though DH did put up more Christmas lights outside. I went and picked up Chinese for supper, and we had the leftovers tonight. Today we decided we would take a ride to the Toledo area to Camping World to use our coupon, only to get there and find out they are no longer open on Sundays. It was still a nice ride. DH got to see lots of trains, most likely they were making up for the time lost due to weather yesterday. We stopped for ice cream on the way home. We even had the pleasure of seeing 3 Bald Eagles, several hawk, and an opossum. We had gone out on the dead end causeway that people fish from, and he had just wandered out of the brush onto the berm of the road. He let us stop and take his picture. I told him to go find somewhere warm and dry to snuggle into, and he wandered back into the brush. There wasn't much cover with the lake right there, but it must have been enough for him. If I can keep from getting the pop ups over the top of the KP page on my phone, I will post the pic.


Sounds like you had a nice day . I would love to see bald eagles , not to sure about the opossum he looks like a few animals mixed together


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Wonderful loving day with my family. Marc even got a thingy to clip to his phone and set it up so his pic was timed and we could all be in it! When he emails it I'll put it up. Everyone loved their horseback ride. Candy took them for an hour and a half out on the desert. So wonderful to find a trading (we've done this for years) that everyone even teen grand girls 14 and 18! Fae, the 14 year old was quick to tell me she would be 15 in Jan and can get her drivers permit at 15 1/2. And while they were on their ride grandma got to sit in the car and knit! I love my family madly but 9 people for 3 days can mean quiet time is treasured also.


Glad you had a wonderful tjme Joy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally caught up. You have been a chatty bunch already this week! Prayers for all who are ill, or in pain. Gwen, those toes sure look painful. Arnica cream would be great for them, in addition to the Epsom salts soak you are doing.
> 
> Yesterday was a wet nasty day, with a lot of wind. Today has also been windy, but no rain, just a few snow flakes. We did very little yesterday, though DH did put up more Christmas lights outside. I went and picked up Chinese for supper, and we had the leftovers tonight. Today we decided we would take a ride to the Toledo area to Camping World to use our coupon, only to get there and find out they are no longer open on Sundays. It was still a nice ride. DH got to see lots of trains, most likely they were making up for the time lost due to weather yesterday. We stopped for ice cream on the way home. We even had the pleasure of seeing 3 Bald Eagles, several hawk, and an opossum. We had gone out on the dead end causeway that people fish from, and he had just wandered out of the brush onto the berm of the road. He let us stop and take his picture. I told him to go find somewhere warm and dry to snuggle into, and he wandered back into the brush. There wasn't much cover with the lake right there, but it must have been enough for him. If I can keep from getting the pop ups over the top of the KP page on my phone, I will post the pic.


What a great photo! I have never seen an opossum before :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> My dosage is the only one that keeps the pain bearable. Yesterday was a bad day and it didn't touch the pain. Today it is better. I go to see the spinal surgeon next Monday so we will see what she has to say. Gabapentin does make me muddle headed!


Glad you are having a better day Norma, Ive just finished talking to my doctor , she upped the dosage on the pain killer, gave me a stronger one for during the day and a cream that kills the pain too , but i cant use that till the rash starts to scab over which will be awhile apparently as they are still just red . Hopefully i will get some relief and some sleep


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


Ouch!! :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Wonderful loving day with my family. Marc even got a thingy to clip to his phone and set it up so his pic was timed and we could all be in it! When he emails it I'll put it up. Everyone loved their horseback ride. Candy took them for an hour and a half out on the desert. So wonderful to find a trading (we've done this for years) that everyone even teen grand girls 14 and 18! Fae, the 14 year old was quick to tell me she would be 15 in Jan and can get her drivers permit at 15 1/2. And while they were on their ride grandma got to sit in the car and knit! I love my family madly but 9 people for 3 days can mean quiet time is treasured also.


That sounds lovely but know exactly what you mean about treasured quiet time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a better day Norma, Ive just finished talking to my doctor , she upped the dosage on the pain killer, gave me a stronger one for during the day and a cream that kills the pain too , but i cant use that till the rash starts to scab over which will be awhile apparently as they are still just red . Hopefully i will get some relief and some sleep


I am glad your doctor is trying her best to get the pain improved... I hope it works.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> At this rate we could start a "Sisters of the sore toe club".


Oh my... LOL 
:sm19:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a better day Norma, Ive just finished talking to my doctor , she upped the dosage on the pain killer, gave me a stronger one for during the day and a cream that kills the pain too , but i cant use that till the rash starts to scab over which will be awhile apparently as they are still just red . Hopefully i will get some relief and some sleep


I do hope it helps. You do need the relief. Prayers for you on their way.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all. I don't know where the last few days have gone, time seems to be flying by but I've caught up at last. I've been reading but had not had time for commenting. 
Just wanted to say Sonja, I hope your pain is improving at last. You really have had a rough time of it. 
Also Norma, I hope something can be done to help you too.
And all you people suffering from toe pain, get better soon.
I've been catching up with you all over a long lingering breakfast which is great, but my neighbour is having some renovations done and there is a constant banging, tapping, drilling going on next door. Even a trip to the dentist this afternoon seems like a good excuse to get away from it! It's all gone quiet just now so I think it must be tea break time! Long may it last.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> What a great photo! I have never seen an opossum before :sm24:


Neither have I.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a better day Norma, Ive just finished talking to my doctor , she upped the dosage on the pain killer, gave me a stronger one for during the day and a cream that kills the pain too , but i cant use that till the rash starts to scab over which will be awhile apparently as they are still just red . Hopefully i will get some relief and some sleep


Glad you could talk to your doctor. I hope the increased dosage helps.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> We were in a motel a couple of years ago, which had a lovely super king size bed, so when returned home we decided to put the queen one in the man cave, and buy a new super-king. Absolutely heavenly, he stays on his side, I stay on mine, and sometimes meet in the middle for cuddles! At our age less is more lol!!.


Definitely getting new mattresses when we move! Ours are at least 20 years old and turned and flipped so many times. They're still serving their purpose for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally caught up. You have been a chatty bunch already this week! Prayers for all who are ill, or in pain. Gwen, those toes sure look painful. Arnica cream would be great for them, in addition to the Epsom salts soak you are doing.
> 
> Yesterday was a wet nasty day, with a lot of wind. Today has also been windy, but no rain, just a few snow flakes. We did very little yesterday, though DH did put up more Christmas lights outside. I went and picked up Chinese for supper, and we had the leftovers tonight. Today we decided we would take a ride to the Toledo area to Camping World to use our coupon, only to get there and find out they are no longer open on Sundays. It was still a nice ride. DH got to see lots of trains, most likely they were making up for the time lost due to weather yesterday. We stopped for ice cream on the way home. We even had the pleasure of seeing 3 Bald Eagles, several hawk, and an opossum. We had gone out on the dead end causeway that people fish from, and he had just wandered out of the brush onto the berm of the road. He let us stop and take his picture. I told him to go find somewhere warm and dry to snuggle into, and he wandered back into the brush. There wasn't much cover with the lake right there, but it must have been enough for him. If I can keep from getting the pop ups over the top of the KP page on my phone, I will post the pic.


He looks so cute- are they cute?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad that Camping World was closed, but great that you had a good journey anyway.
> Lol, I can never decide if possums are cute or just so ugly they are cute, but it was awfully sweet of him to pose for you to take his picture.


Well that one persons answer to my question before I even asked it!

I think Bulldogs are so ugly they are cute. Mind you I do have a soft spot for them as my football are known as the Bulldogs- or by supporters at least as the Doggies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wonderful loving day with my family. Marc even got a thingy to clip to his phone and set it up so his pic was timed and we could all be in it! When he emails it I'll put it up. Everyone loved their horseback ride. Candy took them for an hour and a half out on the desert. So wonderful to find a trading (we've done this for years) that everyone even teen grand girls 14 and 18! Fae, the 14 year old was quick to tell me she would be 15 in Jan and can get her drivers permit at 15 1/2. And while they were on their ride grandma got to sit in the car and knit! I love my family madly but 9 people for 3 days can mean quiet time is treasured also.


I well understand the need for time to yourself no matter how much you love the people.
3 days is OK as after the first joy of being together you can know that peace and quite is not far away again. And hopefully you will stay well enough to enjoy it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mmmm, there is mutterings at times, out here, that we ought to be a republic. I guess it's called freedom of speech.


We get the same mutterings. Indeed in 1999 a referendum was held asking whether we wanted to become a republic and at that time the result was a resounding no.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My dosage is the only one that keeps the pain bearable. Yesterday was a bad day and it didn't touch the pain. Today it is better. I go to see the spinal surgeon next Monday so we will see what she has to say. Gabapentin does make me muddle headed!


Good days till Monday and then bad Monday would be good so she sees it at its worst.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a great photo! I have never seen an opossum before :sm24:


Nor have I. Totally nothing like our possums.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Good days till Monday and then bad Monday would be good so she sees it at its worst.


Thank you. That would be good :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nor have I. Totally nothing like our possums.


And they are not very soft so no pleasant yarn from them! A lot of people find them scary but I find them interesting. They do have being marsupials in common with Australia, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you. I hope your doctor is willing to up pain meds. Can you get Rx for Lidocaine Patch? They are very expensive but work well and being topical don’t make you fuzzy headed.
Sonja, feel so bad for you. Hope your rash scabs over today and you can get some relief.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds lovely but know exactly what you mean about treasured quiet time.


Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My DGD Penelope showed me a pic of a bikini she wants to crochet. But I told her I wasn’t sure that would work as I wasn’t sure what material I.e. cotton wouldn’t get water logged and bulky when wet. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Gwen, that toe looks sore. Hope it doesn't throb tonight. & Fan too, must be the day for tortured toes.
> 
> Liz, if you are going to buy the mattress pad a Bed, Bath & Beyond, check out their website, I've signed up & quite regularly get notices of coupons 20% off one item.


Thanks, Bonnie; I'll check them out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope the new pain med dosage gets you more comfortable soon.


Norma, I agree with Margaret, it would be good if you are having a bad day when you see the doctor next Monday, not that I wish you pain but perhaps that would make them realize they have to do something for your right away, enough already.

Joy, I’m glad you had a nice time with your family

I’ve never seen an opossum, they’re kind of mean looking. I had to go to Wikipedia & look, I did it realize an opossum & a possum were 2 different things


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you. I hope your doctor is willing to up pain meds. Can you get Rx for Lidocaine Patch? They are very expensive but work well and being topical don't make you fuzzy headed.
> Sonja, feel so bad for you. Hope your rash scabs over today and you can get some relief.


I think that the specialist will have more options open to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it's quite frowned upon to put up the Christmas stuff until after Remembrance Day, considered disrespectful to veterans.


There was quite a to do in Quebec because one of the stores was going to have Santa arrive at the same time as the Remembrance Day ceremony. I don't know what the store was thinking. It certainly got a lot of bad publicity.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My DGD Penelope showed me a pic of a bikini she wants to crochet. But I told her I wasn't sure that would work as I wasn't sure what material I.e. cotton wouldn't get water logged and bulky when wet. Anyone have any ideas?


I've heard of people doing that but the results when wet are not good as they stretch & sag in all the wrong places. Maybe if lined with spandex swim suit fabric it would hold up?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sassafras/Joy, re the bikini to crochet....the knitted knockers for swimming are knit with acrylic so perhaps that would work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And they are not very soft so no pleasant yarn from them! A lot of people find them scary but I find them interesting. They do have being marsupials in common with Australia, too.


I thought I'd seen on here that some use possum yarn, maybe the Australian possum?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, my thoughts also.
Gwen, possibly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> my family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad you could talk to your doctor. I hope the increased dosage helps.


Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


Sonja that's good news, sleep will help make the battle easier, Thinking of you and we are right there with you on the painful itchy journey you're travelling. Hugs!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a better day Norma, Ive just finished talking to my doctor , she upped the dosage on the pain killer, gave me a stronger one for during the day and a cream that kills the pain too , but i cant use that till the rash starts to scab over which will be awhile apparently as they are still just red . Hopefully i will get some relief and some sleep


Fingers crossed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you could talk to your doctor. I hope the increased dosage helps.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from 2 nights at the spa (real spa, not Sam's kind!) and really feel the benefit of it. I swithered whether I should go in light of the news of my DB, but decided it wasn't going to change anything if I didn't go, and I think he would have said, "Go!" I had an Indian head massage and a shot on one of the water jet beds and enjoyed both of them. The company (5 girls I used to work with) was great and we enjoyed a good laugh. Now to get past Wednesday and the funeral.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


That sounds better. I will keep my fingers crossed for tonight :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> My DGD Penelope showed me a pic of a bikini she wants to crochet. But I told her I wasn't sure that would work as I wasn't sure what material I.e. cotton wouldn't get water logged and bulky when wet. Anyone have any ideas?


Ive seen lots of pictures and patterns of knitted and crochet bikinis all came with the same warning will sag and stretch if used in water , if I was making one I would line with fabric to help keep the shape


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 2 nights at the spa (real spa, not Sam's kind!) and really feel the benefit of it. I swithered whether I should go in light of the news of my DB, but decided it wasn't going to change anything if I didn't go, and I think he would have said, "Go!" I had an Indian head massage and a shot on one of the water jet beds and enjoyed both of them. The company (5 girls I used to work with) was great and we enjoyed a good laugh. Now to get past Wednesday and the funeral.


Sounds like you had a nice relaxing time Kate , hope you get through the funeral ok , take care


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive seen lots of pictures and patterns of knitted and crochet bikinis all came with the same warning will sag and stretch if used in water , if I was making one I would line with fabric to help keep the shape


I've seen them made using string, which is a bit coarser and doesn't stretch like cotton would, but definitely needs to be lined as they can get very see through once wet. They were very popular back in the 1960s, I have a crochet book with pattern for one from back then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz!
> 
> And hugs for you, too


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


I'm glad you got some much needed rest & hope you get more tonight


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, lovely photo of you family. I can see your lovely smile in some of your kids & GKs 

Kate, sounds like you have a well deserved time away


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 2 nights at the spa (real spa, not Sam's kind!) and really feel the benefit of it. I swithered whether I should go in light of the news of my DB, but decided it wasn't going to change anything if I didn't go, and I think he would have said, "Go!" I had an Indian head massage and a shot on one of the water jet beds and enjoyed both of them. The company (5 girls I used to work with) was great and we enjoyed a good laugh. Now to get past Wednesday and the funeral.


I'm glad you decided to go Kate. As you say it wouldn't have changed anything if you hadn't gone. Will be thinking of you on Wednesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We get the same mutterings. Indeed in 1999 a referendum was held asking whether we wanted to become a republic and at that time the result was a resounding no.


But, I think, more so for you in Australia, with so many immigrants not even from Commonwealth countries, there are lessening ties of tradition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think that the specialist will have more options open to her.


I certainly hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I'd seen on here that some use possum yarn, maybe the Australian possum?


Definitely the Australian Possum, we need to get rid of them, but the yarn does sell at a premium.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


I guess you will know in a few hours time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> I did and here it is. It's a lovely bright emerald green cardigan with it.


That looks wonderful. What a lovely husband you have!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great family picture Joy! Hope you will get it printed out and framed.


sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you got some much needed sleep and are feeling better. Pray that it will continue to be better during the night.


Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> That looks wonderful. What a lovely husband you have!


Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. Congratulations Fan.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. Congratulations Fan.


Thank you Daralene much appreciated. I bet he doesn't remember though, it's just another day lol!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Daralene much appreciated. I bet he doesn't remember though, it's just another day lol!!


Oh no. We both used to forget ours but now that I'm not working I remind him and we usually go somewhere. Not far away, but stay in the Fingerlakes. Of course, the weather is usually much worse when we go. Hope you at least get a dinner. I start talking about it way ahead so mine has no choice but to remember. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Of course, this would be the perfect opportunity to wear that new dress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love midsommers murders. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and DH and I are watching Midsommers Murders so I say goodnight. Hope all have a good rest or rising depending on where you are and what you are up to. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you got some much needed sleep and are feeling better. Pray that it will continue to be better during the night.


Oh yes, I join you in that thought for Swedenme.

Gwen, just saw your toe and it looks like 2 toes are ouchy. Not a good time to not be able to stand and walk with Thanksgiving soon approaching. Hurts just looking at it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you not free speech now? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Mmmm, there is mutterings at times, out here, that we ought to be a republic. I guess it's called freedom of speech.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to do baked potatoes this year and the potatoes look awful with brown scabs that go deep down into the potato. In one case I had to cut away 1/4 of the potato. They don't have the nice thick skin like the Idaho potatoes I used to get. Such a shame. Well, I don't really have anything to complain about as that is pretty minor, but I was so counting on lovely looking baked potatoes with all the trimmings. Maybe if they bury them in the toppings they won't notice. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds promising - hope you get a good night's sleep tonight. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a better day Norma, Ive just finished talking to my doctor , she upped the dosage on the pain killer, gave me a stronger one for during the day and a cream that kills the pain too , but i cant use that till the rash starts to scab over which will be awhile apparently as they are still just red . Hopefully i will get some relief and some sleep


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you got some much needed sleep and are feeling better. Pray that it will continue to be better during the night.


From me too Sonja.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

until they smile and the row of razor sharp teeth show up. they only fight when cornered - they are actually pretty timid. --- sam



darowil said:


> He looks so cute- are they cute?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> have you not free speech now? --- sam


Yes, that's why there are muttering and mumblings, some of it very harsh and most people don't take any notice, really. Remember that we did get rid of royalty at one stage, in favour of a parliament only. It didn't work, so now we've got both and the system seems to work mostly.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a great idea Ohio Joy. Good to see you posting. I can only imagine how busy you must be.


Thanks for the suggestion re thermostat, Joy and thank you everyone who has commented on our difficulties with DMIL. I did wonder if her 'biological' thermostat has been damaged maybe by a mini stroke or just reduced blood flow to that bit of brain. I don't know what can be done to make her feel less cold as its clearly a failure of her brain to recognise the real temperature, so extra clothes don't help. So sad, as she now shows a different personality.

Sonja and Norma - hope you both get relief from the awful nerve pain. Makes me realise I have nothing to complain about with a little bit of back pain! And Julie, hope your nerve conduction tests result in successful treatment. Have you seen the dr yet? Thanks for the group hug.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

crochet cotton on a spool. --- sam




sassafras123 said:


> My DGD Penelope showed me a pic of a bikini she wants to crochet. But I told her I wasn't sure that would work as I wasn't sure what material I.e. cotton wouldn't get water logged and bulky when wet. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


Congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I want to do baked potatoes this year and the potatoes look awful with brown scabs that go deep down into the potato. In one case I had to cut away 1/4 of the potato. They don't have the nice thick skin like the Idaho potatoes I used to get. Such a shame. Well, I don't really have anything to complain about as that is pretty minor, but I was so counting on lovely looking baked potatoes with all the trimmings. Maybe if they bury them in the toppings they won't notice. :sm16:


Plan B: Mashed potatoes or twice baked in little disposable tins??


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, that's why there are muttering and mumblings, some of it very harsh and most people don't take any notice, really. Remember that we did get rid of royalty at one stage, in favour of a parliament only. It didn't work, so now we've got both and the system seems to work mostly.


Do you think that will change when Prince and Queen pass away?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. We both used to forget ours but now that I'm not working I remind him and we usually go somewhere. Not far away, but stay in the Fingerlakes. Of course, the weather is usually much worse when we go. Hope you at least get a dinner. I start talking about it way ahead so mine has no choice but to remember. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Of course, this would be the perfect opportunity to wear that new dress.


We don't bother celebrating at all these days, so dinner will be usual whatever, cooked by me. Christmas time on holiday we do our celebrating for the year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations Stu and Fan.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary.


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congratulations Stu and Fran.


Thank you too!????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you too!????


You caught it before I corrected it! Speedy fingers!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing as debilitating as some folks dealing with but last night I was moving a heavy wooden tv tray/table that was loaded with "stuff" and when I went to set it down the darn thing collapsed and fell on my bare foot. I iced it but it throbbed so much during the night I had to take some pain meds I had left over. Pretty discolored today and still hurts so I'm soaking it in warm Epson salt water right now. I can walk carefully but dagnabit wearing a shoe sure isn't comfortable. Don't think it is broken but then even it it was know nothing could be done. :sm03: :sm03: :sm15: :sm16: grumble, grumble, grumble. Not a "pretty" purple! LOL


Ooh! Gwen That looks painful. Hope you manage a good sleep tonight and that the swelling / bruising goes down soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a nice day . I would love to see bald eagles , not to sure about the opossum he looks like a few animals mixed together


LOL!!! Yes, he does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well that one persons answer to my question before I even asked it!
> 
> I think Bulldogs are so ugly they are cute. Mind you I do have a soft spot for them as my football are known as the Bulldogs- or by supporters at least as the Doggies.


Lol! Kind of "a face only a mother can love".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard of people doing that but the results when wet are not good as they stretch & sag in all the wrong places. Maybe if lined with spandex swim suit fabric it would hold up?


It has to be lines with something for sure, if you don't line it, you'll be exposed in places as the crochet will stretch.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> He was so cute! No hisssing or anything, just stood there looking at me. When I told him to go find somewhere warm, he turned around and walked into the brush! I have a friend in TX that is a possum rehabber.


Now I will know what it is if I ever meet a possum, at least an American one. There are different ones in Australia aren't there?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


Fingers crossed for a pain free nights sleep.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


Many congratulations !


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Many congratulations !


Thank you very much!????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you. Glad you chose to go! We had just gotten a waterbed when DH woke me up yelling “the dog is under the bed.” I woke up realized what was happening and told him Al that’s an earthquake! The seas were a Rolling!
Norma, thank you.
Angelam, thank you.
Liz, thank you.
Sonja, thank you, I agree not practical for bikini. Do hope you can sleep tonight. Glad you got a nap.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Reply to Lurker 2: "My latest from mjs- I know not everyone here is a Royalist, but I have a sneaking admiration for the old lady, and I like a lot of Prince Charles' principles, despite recent mutterings about tax havens.

The Official 70th Wedding Anniversary photo. Longest married British Monarch and Consort in all history. Monday 20th November. "

>>They must be doing something right. I love to see couples grow old together. Wish it could be this way for everyone. They are two lucky people.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.
Julie, thank you.
Gwen, thank you. Yes I’m going to print and frame it.
Cashmere, thank you. It was a wonderful visit. Hard to have 9 people for 3 days sans drama, but we did it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> crochet cotton on a spool. --- sam


Sam, sounds like you might be right. May try.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you.
TNS, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


It's good that you got some sleep today. Hopefully, tonight's sleeps will be better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


I hope you and Stu celebrated in high style today. Happy Anniversary and many more to come.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love midsommers murders. --- sam


I do too and watch it on Netflix.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you and Stu celebrated in high style today. Happy Anniversary and many more to come.


Thank you, but no it's just another day. We leave the celebrations until Christmas and holidays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you not free speech now? --- sam


I reckon we do- more than what seems the case in the US.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the suggestion re thermostat, Joy and thank you everyone who has commented on our difficulties with DMIL. I did wonder if her 'biological' thermostat has been damaged maybe by a mini stroke or just reduced blood flow to that bit of brain. I don't know what can be done to make her feel less cold as its clearly a failure of her brain to recognise the real temperature, so extra clothes don't help. So sad, as she now shows a different personality.
> 
> Sonja and Norma - hope you both get relief from the awful nerve pain. Makes me realise I have nothing to complain about with a little bit of back pain! And Julie, hope your nerve conduction tests result in successful treatment. Have you seen the dr yet? Thanks for the group hug.


Tuesday 5th December. The one thing that has happened is that I am off the rat poison, in favour of what they call Pradaxa, no more blood tests! Only snag is it's twice a day, and rather complex rules for how to take it. I am working on internalising that.
I do hope your stint of taking care of MIL goes well. It will be good to have time with DD afterwards.
Fairly sunny day here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you think that will change when Prince and Queen pass away?


One of those imponderables. Who knows if Charles will survive his mother?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now I will know what it is if I ever meet a possum, at least an American one. There are different ones in Australia aren't there?


Yes- much nicer fur on the Australian ones- that are a major pest here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Reply to Lurker 2: "My latest from mjs- I know not everyone here is a Royalist, but I have a sneaking admiration for the old lady, and I like a lot of Prince Charles' principles, despite recent mutterings about tax havens.
> 
> The Official 70th Wedding Anniversary photo. Longest married British Monarch and Consort in all history. Monday 20th November. "
> 
> >>They must be doing something right. I love to see couples grow old together. Wish it could be this way for everyone. They are two lucky people.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you.
> Julie, thank you.
> Gwen, thank you. Yes I'm going to print and frame it.
> Cashmere, thank you. It was a wonderful visit. Hard to have 9 people for 3 days sans drama, but we did it!


Thank you, Joy! LOL!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening. I thought I would stop by to share some of Matthew's ceramics and his drawing.

I am having trouble posting pictures tonight so I might try tomorrow. Matthew has been doing some incredible things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Oh my. So glad he is safe. Was he returning home or heading out?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, they just said on the news that that highest gust recorded today was WSW of Cheyenne at 92MPH. 
The highway was open when David was driving, he took the road the boss told him to take because he was to pick the other boss up in Cheyenne, thank goodness the other truck was fixed so the boss picked David up and then they went by the truck and picked up all David's stuff out of the truck, the boss agreed that there was nothing else he could have done with where he was, no place to park safely. He heads to Remsen tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh my. So glad he is safe. Was he returning home or heading out?


He was heading back from Denver via Cheyenne to pick up the boss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


Great that you got some much needed sleep. Hopefully tonight won't be too bad.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you think that will change when Prince and Queen pass away?


No, I don't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


Oh YES! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Wow that's really nasty, so glad your David is ok.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Glad he's okay. Prayers continue.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> He was heading back from Denver via Cheyenne to pick up the boss.


I watch for posts on Facebook from my brother as he drives semi as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow that's really nasty, so glad your David is ok.


Thank you, he came around the corner and another truck had just gone over, he thought to himself that he hoped he didn't go over, then he felt the truck get light and it was "please don't, please don't" and it did. He said it only takes about half a second and it's over. 
Thank you, me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad he's okay. Prayers continue.


Thank you, and thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I watch for posts on Facebook from my brother as he drives semi as well.


I understand, it can be stressful when the weather is bad. I hope that your DB stays safe and doesn't have any issues on the road.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Plan B: Mashed potatoes or twice baked in little disposable tins??


Great idea. DH doesn't like either but if I don't buy another bag to get enough good looking potatoes, I'm sure others would like mashed potatoes. I had planned to have both baked and mash but DIL's mother told me no. We were just discussing what we would make as they will bring dishes too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I understand, it can be stressful when the weather is bad. I hope that your DB stays safe and doesn't have any issues on the road.


Thanks. He does most of his driving in the east side of the USA currently.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Oh my goodness. What a helpless feeling. I'm just so glad that he is ok. Think you know all my sister's children except one are or were truck drivers so my heart goes out to you and I remember your DH and Kathleen in prayer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. He does most of his driving in the east side of the USA currently.


Of all the weather, I think wind is the worst.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. What a helpless feeling. I'm just so glad that he is ok. Think you know all my sister's children except one are or were truck drivers so my heart goes out to you and I remember your DH and Kathleen in prayer.


Yes, I hope that those that still drive truck stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well on a positive note, I went to my appointment for our health insurance, and out monthly premium is 
only $66/month and $1000/each monthly deductible, so not bad at all. We'll probably not either of us hit the $1000 but at least we have it if we need it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I thought I would stop by to share some of Matthew's ceramics and his drawing.
> 
> I am having trouble posting pictures tonight so I might try tomorrow. Matthew has been doing some incredible things.


He always does! I so look forward to seeing what he comes up with next. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Fan and Stu!

Sonja, I hope the pain didn't get worse and you get good sleep.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


 :sm06: So glad he's OK. How did the rig make out?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I'd seen on here that some use possum yarn, maybe the Australian possum?


The Australian Possum- but only those in New Zealand. They were taken to NZ where they are now a major pest and thriving. So they are used for yarn. But over here they are protected and even they die naturally they can't be used for yarn. So the only way to buy Australian Possum yarn is yarn produced in NZ!

Beautifully soft and very warm. Spun with merino- and NZ merino is also lovely and soft.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, scarey, so glad David is ok. 
Fan, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Elizabeth got put down for a nap without her dummy as both seem to have gone for walks. Down for 30 minutes and haven't heard anything so seems like she has settled easily. So do I need to buy another? Or get at least one back from Vicky which I think is where the last one went.

She is back to toilet training again. Two wees in the pot, one at her request and one pre nap. None in her pants. So that is doing very well. 
We made pasta for lunch. First time making pasta, using gluten free flour and with an almost 2 years help I think it went well. Not he best tasting or looking pasta but edible and E enjoyed it. So all-in-all a very successful morning has been had.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Said goodbye to kids this morning, then Maya and I went for walk. Glad I went then as sunny, no wind 61F. By the time we finished hour walk cloudy, wind beginning to pick up. Iced knee and rested, hurting from FM so went to gym for first time in forever. Just went in jacuzzi and sauna and it helped. Did wash and changed my bed. That’s it for today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


But feeling better helps you cope better during the night even if it is bad. Better of course if it isn't really bad again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 2 nights at the spa (real spa, not Sam's kind!) and really feel the benefit of it. I swithered whether I should go in light of the news of my DB, but decided it wasn't going to change anything if I didn't go, and I think he would have said, "Go!" I had an Indian head massage and a shot on one of the water jet beds and enjoyed both of them. The company (5 girls I used to work with) was great and we enjoyed a good laugh. Now to get past Wednesday and the funeral.


A nice weekend away is just what the doctor ordered I'm sure. Praying for you for Wednesday- that it can be a good time of farewelling him and remembering him not just a sad time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But, I think, more so for you in Australia, with so many immigrants not even from Commonwealth countries, there are lessening ties of tradition.


Don't think that who pushes the move though. Many of them come from countries that have a monarchy or something similar and so it doesn't worry them. This is just a thought of mine and I have nothing really to back up this comment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


Happy anniversary for 47 years. I was going to say long years- then decided that didn't come across the way it was meant!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm06: So glad he's OK. How did the rig make out?


Me too, quite a relief. 
Not good, it's a loss, the sleeper is cracked, the the whole thing is twisted, it's a mess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, scarey, so glad David is ok.
> Fan, Happy Anniversary!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth got put down for a nap without her dummy as both seem to have gone for walks. Down for 30 minutes and haven't heard anything so seems like she has settled easily. So do I need to buy another? Or get at least one back from Vicky which I think is where the last one went.
> 
> She is back to toilet training again. Two wees in the pot, one at her request and one pre nap. None in her pants. So that is doing very well.
> We made pasta for lunch. First time making pasta, using gluten free flour and with an almost 2 years help I think it went well. Not he best tasting or looking pasta but edible and E enjoyed it. So all-in-all a very successful morning has been had.


Good job Elizabeth, on the potty training. 
Sounds like pasta making was fun. :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, quite a relief.
> Not good, it's a loss, the sleeper is cracked, the the whole thing is twisted, it's a mess.


That's what I was afraid of, but vehicles can be replaced at least. The wind out here can get really bad. I hate it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what I was afraid of, but vehicles can be replaced at least. The wind out here can get really bad. I hate it.


That's what I said, he lost his blue tooth headset as it was over his hat and the wind caught his ball cap and blew it to who knows where. It certainly could have been much worse, but he sure will be stiff tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now I will know what it is if I ever meet a possum, at least an American one. There are different ones in Australia arenÃ¢ÂÂt there?


Not brilliant shots- but it wasn't being quite co-operative enough to sit still and look at me nicely without hiding behind a branch. I may have posted these a few years ago but many wouldn't even been around then let alone remember them. After all I took them for you I seem to remember. This is in one of the main squares in the centre of Adelaide.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tuesday 5th December. The one thing that has happened is that I am off the rat poison, in favour of what they call Pradaxa, no more blood tests! Only snag is it's twice a day, and rather complex rules for how to take it. I am working on internalising that.
> I do hope your stint of taking care of MIL goes well. It will be good to have time with DD afterwards.
> Fairly sunny day here.


Is that the date of the nerve conduction test or when you see the specialist?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Fortunate that it is just bumps, bruises and scrapes. Could have been a lot worse by the look of things. I hope you knew he was OK before you saw the photo.
How's the truck?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Fan. 47 years is lovely.

So glad your pain seems to be lessening , Sonja. Hope there is some resolution for yours, Norma.

Thsnkful David is OK, KayeJo. What a scare. I bet he will be stiff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not brilliant shots- but it wasn't being quite co-operative enough to sit still and look at me nicely without hiding behind a branch. I may have posted these a few years ago but many wouldn't even been around then let alone remember them. After all I took them for you I seem to remember. This is in one of the main squares in the centre of Adelaide.


What you can see is much softer looking and a lot less threatening than our possums.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Oh boy- lucky it was nothing worse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he came around the corner and another truck had just gone over, he thought to himself that he hoped he didn't go over, then he felt the truck get light and it was "please don't, please don't" and it did. He said it only takes about half a second and it's over.
> Thank you, me too.


Did they close the road to trucks after that with 2 going over? Trouble is they just as much at risk standing still wouldn't they?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Oh my, thank goodness he is okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fortunate that it is just bumps, bruises and scrapes. Could have been a lot worse by the look of things. I hope you knew he was OK before you saw the photo.
> How's the truck?


It certainly could have, thank goodness he was in the outside lane and so no cars over there to fall onto. 
It's a gonner, the poor truck is pretty much a loss, and it was David's favorite of the 3 they have too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he came around the corner and another truck had just gone over, he thought to himself that he hoped he didn't go over, then he felt the truck get light and it was "please don't, please don't" and it did. He said it only takes about half a second and it's over.
> Thank you, me too.


It would be so good if trucking companies would rule that truckers must pull over for safety's sake when winds reach a certain speed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy anniversary, Fan. 47 years is lovely.
> 
> So glad your pain seems to be lessening , Sonja. Hope there is some resolution for yours, Normajean.
> 
> ThsnkfulDavid is OK, JayeJo. What a scare. I bet he will be stiff. The


Thank you, he's stretched out on the loveseat right now, covered in dogs, they keep licking him, and we all know that dog kisses have magically healing properties, lol. I'll put arnica on all his bruises and tea tree oil antiseptic gel on all the scrapes, but I agree, he's going to be stiff as a board tomorrow and Wed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy- lucky it was nothing worse.


For sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think that who pushes the move though. Many of them come from countries that have a monarchy or something similar and so it doesn't worry them. This is just a thought of mine and I have nothing really to back up this comment.


Just as I have nothing scientific on which to base things- our last but one Prime Minister used to talk of us becoming a republic. But when push came to shove the change the flag referendum chose the old flag.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that the date of the nerve conduction test or when you see the specialist?


Nerve conduction test. I am not really looking forward to it, just want the results.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did they close the road to trucks after that with 2 going over? Trouble is they just as much at risk standing still wouldn't they?


Yes, they closed I85 for a bit, then reopened it, so he and the boss went back to the truck so Bob could take pictures and David could get his stuff out. 
Yes, more so if they can't off the road or in a more protected area.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh my, thank goodness he is okay.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he's stretched out on the loveseat right now, covered in dogs, they keep licking him, and we all know that dog kisses have magically healing properties, lol. I'll put arnica on all his bruises and tea tree oil antiseptic gel on all the scrapes, but I agree, he's going to be stiff as a board tomorrow and Wed.


The doc warned me the day after our wreck would be worse, and it sure was. I feel for him. Healing thoughts coming his way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It would be so good if trucking companies would rule that truckers must pull over for safety's sake when winds reach a certain speed.


Typically they do pull over, but there was no place for him to safely pull over that wouldn't have been worse than driving and it wasn't bad, it was blowing a bit but not enough to worry about, then all of a sudden that one gust when he entered the canyon, just took him up and over. Then they closed the interstate to semi's for a little bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nerve conduction test. I am not really looking forward to it, just want the results.


Not a fun thing to look forward to but hopefully they give you some good answers and better solutions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The doc warned me the day after our wreck would be worse, and it sure was. I feel for him. Healing thoughts coming his way.


Thank you, and David said thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy anniversary for 47 years. I was going to say long years- then decided that didn't come across the way it was meant!


Believe me it Is a long time, seeing we've known each for 53 years whew seems like a lifetime. 
He's come home from work, and had no idea it was our anniversary, that's men for you lol! Well maybe just this one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well on a positive note, I went to my appointment for our health insurance, and out monthly premium is
> only $66/month and $1000/each monthly deductible, so not bad at all. We'll probably not either of us hit the $1000 but at least we have it if we need it.


I hope it's an annual deductible.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, yes indeed animal kisses are magic. Thank you for reminding me about arnica cream for bruising. I’ve run out and need more also more Biofreeze. Highway 395 is about 15 miles from us. It runs along the Sierras from San Diego to Tahoe. We frequently have trucks get caught in winds. Our desert winds can get fierce and then there are gusts out of canyons.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Believe me it Is a long time, seeing we've known each for 53 years whew seems like a lifetime.
> He's come home from work, and had no idea it was our anniversary, that's men for you lol! Well maybe just this one.


Lol! David is the one who actually remembers ours, I just remember that it's Veterans day, but he remember that we were married on Veterans day. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it's an annual deductible.


LOL!!!! Too funny, yes, it's annual, my brain wasn't completely functional.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, yes indeed animal kisses are magic. Thank you for reminding me about arnica cream for bruising. I've run out and need more also more Biofreeze. Highway 395 is about 15 miles from us. It runs along the Sierras from San Diego to Tahoe. We frequently have trucks get caught in winds. Our desert winds can get fierce and then there are gusts out of canyons.


I need to go to the local chiropractor and pick up some biofreeze to have on hand. 
Yes, those gusts are what is dangerous, you never know when one will come along or how hard it will be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, have a good night all, see you in the morning.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! David is the one who actually remembers ours, I just remember that it's Veterans day, but he remember that we were married on Veterans day. lol


Definitely a keeper, even if that's the only way he remembers!????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


Hope you had a great anniversary.
We were at DHs cousins for supper, it was their 41st anniversary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great photo joy- wonderful looking family. who is who? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may things continue to get better sonja. it's the middle of the night for you - hope you are deep asleep. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be thinking of you tomorrow sending you warm healing thoughts. good memories should help. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got back from 2 nights at the spa (real spa, not Sam's kind!) and really feel the benefit of it. I swithered whether I should go in light of the news of my DB, but decided it wasn't going to change anything if I didn't go, and I think he would have said, "Go!" I had an Indian head massage and a shot on one of the water jet beds and enjoyed both of them. The company (5 girls I used to work with) was great and we enjoyed a good laugh. Now to get past Wednesday and the funeral.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Definitely a keeper, even if that's the only way he remembers!????


My parents married on Daddy's birthday...one would hope he didn't forget. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Oh, no. I'm glad he's OK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary fan - hope you and stu at least go out for dinner. --- sam



Fan said:


> Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i read an article that there are rumblings that the queen may crown william and catherine kind and queen of england totally bypassing prince charles. she believes that william and kate are popular enough that they can bring the monarchy back to what it once was - at least make it more popular that is is now. --- sam.



RookieRetiree said:


> Do you think that will change when Prince and Queen pass away?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would use a very small hook. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, sounds like you might be right. May try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everyone is trying to be politically correct. it it's a spade - call it a spade. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon we do- more than what seems the case in the US.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is david's truck? oh my - how will he get home? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will insurance help pay for it? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It certainly could have, thank goodness he was in the outside lane and so no cars over there to fall onto.
> It's a gonner, the poor truck is pretty much a loss, and it was David's favorite of the 3 they have too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you. Glad you chose to go! We had just gotten a waterbed when DH woke me up yelling "the dog is under the bed." I woke up realized what was happening and told him Al that's an earthquake! The seas were a Rolling!
> Norma, thank you.
> Angelam, thank you.
> Liz, thank you.
> Sonja, thank you, I agree not practical for bikini. Do hope you can sleep tonight. Glad you got a nap.


Love the waterbed earthquake tale! :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary fan - hope you and stu at least go out for dinner. --- sam


Nope, didn't go out for dinner, I cooked him a steak which he likes, and we ate at home.Stus day begins at 4am and finishes st 3.30pm so going out at night just isn't his idea of fun. Relaxing in the man cave after a home cooked meal is way more to his liking, after working all day he's tired. We save our dining out until the holidays, not too far away now 5 weeks!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tuesday 5th December. The one thing that has happened is that I am off the rat poison, in favour of what they call Pradaxa, no more blood tests! Only snag is it's twice a day, and rather complex rules for how to take it. I am working on internalising that.
> I do hope your stint of taking care of MIL goes well. It will be good to have time with DD afterwards.
> Fairly sunny day here.


I do hope the Pradaxa proves easier for you. Mom was on warfarin and the dose continually changed and it was really difficult for her to get to the clinic for the blood tests as she was on her own on the hill farm and didn't drive. No bus service but a wonderful niece of dad's would take her. 
Just had very sad news from DD - she is breaking up with her boyfriend, and feels heartbroken (so do I). She said she just couldn't see herself with him for the rest of her life, so I have to accept this is probably for the best in the long run. They always seemed to be such close friends as well as boy/girl friends but I know he gets very moody and that must be hard for her to deal with when they are both working so hard. I just hope both of them are going to be able to function alone again. So sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra, that’s a very scary photo. Thank goodness he’s escaped major damage, must be very frightening all the same. I hope his bumps and bruises heal quickly.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a sneaky suspicion that Darowil is rather keen on having help from an almost 2 year old when making pasta. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not brilliant shots- but it wasn't being quite co-operative enough to sit still and look at me nicely without hiding behind a branch. I may have posted these a few years ago but many wouldn't even been around then let alone remember them. After all I took them for you I seem to remember. This is in one of the main squares in the centre of Adelaide.


Thanks for these, I get the general idea of "possum". Are they nocturnal?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good job Elizabeth, on the potty training.
> Sounds like pasta making was fun. :sm04:


Fun and messy- but she stayed involved the whole time which is pretty impressive, though frequent changes from mixing to rolling to cutting helped.
The book was written by a friends mother for children so while most of it was beyond E she was able to follow the list of pictures of what was needed.
Started this post hours ago and then she woke up.
when asked what she did today, rolling pin...flour...egg. Then I asked what did you make...knife. Used for cutting the pasta so she knew what she talking about. Think it was different to what she thinks of pasta so that hasn't really registered. What did you have for lunch elicited tomato (which I put on the pasta!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fortunate that it is just bumps, bruises and scrapes. Could have been a lot worse by the look of things. I hope you knew he was OK before you saw the photo.
> How's the truck?


I was going to edit to say I see it is write off but someone woke up so the end of my posting for a few hours.
He really is fortunate to have come out of it so lightly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


Fingers crossed that these medications are the right ones to help you get through this. Hugs.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


My

My son and I drove for five years, so we can really relate to Davids' experience, so glad he is safe and the truck may not be very damaged (hopefully), one can never really expect these weather events.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope you a continuing to improve Sonja.
Lovely family picture, and get together Joy.
Happy Anniversary Fan and Stu.
Sorry to hear about David's accident Kaye Jo. Hopefully he isn't too stiff today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What you can see is much softer looking and a lot less threatening than our possums.


Over here they really aren't a threat to much-sometimes eat small animals like rats but mainly plants. The one I showed photos of is the Common Brush-tail which is the one that was introduced into NZ.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Believe me it Is a long time, seeing we've known each for 53 years whew seems like a lifetime.
> He's come home from work, and had no idea it was our anniversary, that's men for you lol! Well maybe just this one.


Since David didn't acknowledge my birthday one year he has been very good at remembering things and acknowledging them. He knew it was my birthday but had given me my present early so he saw no need to say anything on the day. When a friend turned up for tea and said Happy Birthday I said thank you you are the first person to say that to me. So she ripped into David (she is one of those people who can do that without leaving you feeling 2 foot tall).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i read an article that there are rumblings that the queen may crown william and catherine kind and queen of england totally bypassing prince charles. she believes that william and kate are popular enough that they can bring the monarchy back to what it once was - at least make it more popular that is is now. --- sam.


Yes hear rumours like that- but I don't think she actually can do that. I think the only way William can become King while Charles is alive is if Charles abdicates.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do hope the Pradaxa proves easier for you. Mom was on warfarin and the dose continually changed and it was really difficult for her to get to the clinic for the blood tests as she was on her own on the hill farm and didn't drive. No bus service but a wonderful niece of dad's would take her.
> Just had very sad news from DD - she is breaking up with her boyfriend, and feels heartbroken (so do I). She said she just couldn't see herself with him for the rest of her life, so I have to accept this is probably for the best in the long run. They always seemed to be such close friends as well as boy/girl friends but I know he gets very moody and that must be hard for her to deal with when they are both working so hard. I just hope both of them are going to be able to function alone again. So sad.


Thats terrible- but better now than later- especially if children are involved at a later date.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 2 nights at the spa (real spa, not Sam's kind!) and really feel the benefit of it. I swithered whether I should go in light of the news of my DB, but decided it wasn't going to change anything if I didn't go, and I think he would have said, "Go!" I had an Indian head massage and a shot on one of the water jet beds and enjoyed both of them. The company (5 girls I used to work with) was great and we enjoyed a good laugh. Now to get past Wednesday and the funeral.


It sounds like that's exactly what you needed.

Hugs for Wednesday....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, thank you. Sorry about your DD splitting with boyfriend.
Wendyacs, welcome, I don’t think I’ve seen a post from you before. Come back often.
Grandma Sherry, thank you. What are you knitting?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of those imponderables. Who knows if Charles will survive his mother?


If the Queen should outlive Charles then William would become King on the death of the queen, and he's a very popular young man.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


That must have been scary for him and for you when you saw the picture , so glad he's safe


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Oh wow! Thank goodness he's OK.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well on a positive note, I went to my appointment for our health insurance, and out monthly premium is
> only $66/month and $1000/each monthly deductible, so not bad at all. We'll probably not either of us hit the $1000 but at least we have it if we need it.


That is good news


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Jeepers!! And yes thank goodness David wasnt hurt badly. Wow, that would have been very scary for him. :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well on a positive note, I went to my appointment for our health insurance, and out monthly premium is
> only $66/month and $1000/each monthly deductible, so not bad at all. We'll probably not either of us hit the $1000 but at least we have it if we need it.


That sounds quite reasonable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The Australian Possum- but only those in New Zealand. They were taken to NZ where they are now a major pest and thriving. So they are used for yarn. But over here they are protected and even they die naturally they can't be used for yarn. So the only way to buy Australian Possum yarn is yarn produced in NZ!
> 
> Beautifully soft and very warm. Spun with merino- and NZ merino is also lovely and soft.


I knew that you would be able to answer that question...LOL. Something else I have learnt on here. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! Too funny, yes, it's annual, my brain wasn't completely functional.


Ha ha! I'd assumed it was annual but when I re read your post I could see that it could have read as monthly! That would not have been such a reasonable deal!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> I do hope the Pradaxa proves easier for you. Mom was on warfarin and the dose continually changed and it was really difficult for her to get to the clinic for the blood tests as she was on her own on the hill farm and didn't drive. No bus service but a wonderful niece of dad's would take her.
> Just had very sad news from DD - she is breaking up with her boyfriend, and feels heartbroken (so do I). She said she just couldn't see herself with him for the rest of her life, so I have to accept this is probably for the best in the long run. They always seemed to be such close friends as well as boy/girl friends but I know he gets very moody and that must be hard for her to deal with when they are both working so hard. I just hope both of them are going to be able to function alone again. So sad.


So sorry to hear your DDs sad news. It's very hard as a parent to watch them breaking their hearts but we have to accept their choice. Maybe when the dust has settled they can still be friends, who knows.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth got put down for a nap without her dummy as both seem to have gone for walks. Down for 30 minutes and haven't heard anything so seems like she has settled easily. So do I need to buy another? Or get at least one back from Vicky which I think is where the last one went.
> 
> She is back to toilet training again. Two wees in the pot, one at her request and one pre nap. None in her pants. So that is doing very well.
> We made pasta for lunch. First time making pasta, using gluten free flour and with an almost 2 years help I think it went well. Not he best tasting or looking pasta but edible and E enjoyed it. So all-in-all a very successful morning has been had.


Well done Elizabeth on both the potty and the dummy., if it was me I think I would get a spare dummy back from Vicki for just in case. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you. Glad you chose to go! We had just gotten a waterbed when DH woke me up yelling "the dog is under the bed." I woke up realized what was happening and told him Al that's an earthquake! The seas were a Rolling!
> Norma, thank you.
> Angelam, thank you.
> Liz, thank you.
> Sonja, thank you, I agree not practical for bikini. Do hope you can sleep tonight. Glad you got a nap.


That s funny , made me smile Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I thought I would stop by to share some of Matthew's ceramics and his drawing.
> 
> I am having trouble posting pictures tonight so I might try tomorrow. Matthew has been doing some incredible things.


Look forward to seeing Mathews work


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Happy anniversary, Fan. 47 years is lovely.
> 
> So glad your pain seems to be lessening , Sonja. Hope there is some resolution for yours, Norma.
> 
> Thsnkful David is OK, KayeJo. What a scare. I bet he will be stiff.


Pain is not lessening Marilyn as i can attest to right now as i wait for the medication to start working but i did get stronger painkillers so had a better night last night , one thing i forgot to ask the doctor is how long does it last , had enough of it now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I knew that you would be able to answer that question...LOL. Something else I have learnt on here. :sm24:


I learnt it on KP! Well some and then more in NZ.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well we have had quite a few days in a row over 30c and hot nights. They said on the news that if it continues (as forecast) to be over 30c each day up till Saturday then we (Melbourne and surrounds) will have had the longest hottest stretch in a November for 150 years. :sm06: Our average temperature for November is usually around 22c they say. Gee wizz it was only 2 weeks ago and I was still moaning about being cold for so long and begging for some sunshine, now it has been too hot to be in the sun for long. Those UV rays are burning hot... seems much hotter that 30 to 32c so far. And at 9.30pm it is now still 25c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Fun and messy- but she stayed involved the whole time which is pretty impressive, though frequent changes from mixing to rolling to cutting helped.
> The book was written by a friends mother for children so while most of it was beyond E she was able to follow the list of pictures of what was needed.
> Started this post hours ago and then she woke up.
> when asked what she did today, rolling pin...flour...egg. Then I asked what did you make...knife. Used for cutting the pasta so she knew what she talking about. Think it was different to what she thinks of pasta so that hasn't really registered. What did you have for lunch elicited tomato (which I put on the pasta!)


Awww., does she play with play doh? Serena still asks to every time she is here, I have quite a collection now of utensils etc for it. She rolls and cuts and shapes "food" for her dolls and teddies. She sets the "food" out on her little tea set plates..lol.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Elizabeth on both the potty and the dummy., if it was me I think I would get a spare dummy back from Vicki for just in case. LOL


And now she's gone down at home without her bunny. When she got up here she gave me Bear to put on the cupboard then Panda (a leaflet from the zoo which goes to bed with her here!-it has a picture of a panda on the front so a perfectly reasonable thing for her to call it) to the same place. And then Bunny who normally goes down to her bag for some reason needed to go up there. And I forgot to move him into the bag later. Thats OK they have a spare-except that one seems to have been left at Childcare yesterday! So she's been forced into being a big girl today.

I did have 2 dummies at one point.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Pain is not lessening Marilyn as i can attest to right now as i wait for the medication to start working but i did get stronger painkillers so had a better night last night , one thing i forgot to ask the doctor is how long does it last , had enough of it now


Sorry to hear that the pain isnt improving but glad that the medication seems to be easing it some, and great that you had a better night at least.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I learnt it on KP! Well some and then more in NZ.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry you are still in such agony, my heart goes out to you. Hope pain subsides soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we have had quite a few days in a row over 30c and hot nights. They said on the news that if it continues (as forecast) to be over 30c each day up till Saturday then we (Melbourne and surrounds) will have had the longest hottest stretch in a November for 150 years. :sm06: Our average temperature for November is usually around 22c they say. Gee wizz it was only 2 weeks ago and I was still moaning about being cold for so long and begging for some sunshine, now it has been too hot to be in the sun for long. Those UV rays are burning hot... seems much hotter that 30 to 32c so far. And at 9.30pm it is now still 25c.


So nice and cool- we are 30.4 at 9.10. However tomorrow should be our 4th and last day over 30. We are currently about 1 degree above average- but we still have the hottest end of the month to come.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Awww., does she play with play doh? Serena still asks to every time she is here, I have quite a collection now of utensils etc for it. She rolls and cuts and shapes "food" for her dolls and teddies. She sets the "food" out on her little tea set plates..lol.


I have seen her but not not like this. Vicky was surprised she was so involved for so long. Usually she is distracted quickly (as to be expected at her age) but she was really enjoying making it. Must send photos to the authors daughter. I've meet the author and she will love to see the photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not a fun thing to look forward to but hopefully they give you some good answers and better solutions.


Hope so, too! Thanks, Kaye Jo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pain is not lessening Marilyn as i can attest to right now as i wait for the medication to start working but i did get stronger painkillers so had a better night last night , one thing i forgot to ask the doctor is how long does it last , had enough of it now


At least it is a bit more bearable I assume with more effective pain relief? Hopefully the anti-virals will take hold quickly and help with the pain as they do so. And that the skin heals so you use the topical relief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My parents married on Daddy's birthday...one would hope he didn't forget. :sm23:


Bronwen picked Christmas Eve so he couldn't forget.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So nice and cool- we are 30.4 at 9.10. However tomorrow should be our 4th and last day over 30. We are currently about 1 degree above average- but we still have the hottest end of the month to come.


Ugh that's a bit hot for this time of night. :sm12: Yes I heard that you are having a cool change after tomorrow.... send it here pronto please. But not too cold though. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone is trying to be politically correct. it it's a spade - call it a spade. --- sam


Fair enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do hope the Pradaxa proves easier for you. Mom was on warfarin and the dose continually changed and it was really difficult for her to get to the clinic for the blood tests as she was on her own on the hill farm and didn't drive. No bus service but a wonderful niece of dad's would take her.
> Just had very sad news from DD - she is breaking up with her boyfriend, and feels heartbroken (so do I). She said she just couldn't see herself with him for the rest of her life, so I have to accept this is probably for the best in the long run. They always seemed to be such close friends as well as boy/girl friends but I know he gets very moody and that must be hard for her to deal with when they are both working so hard. I just hope both of them are going to be able to function alone again. So sad.


I am so sorry to hear that, Lin. However I can understand that moodiness would have been very difficult long-term. At least there are no grandchildren involved. And good that you will have time with her next week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh that's a bit hot for this time of night. :sm12: Yes I heard that you are having a cool change after tomorrow.... send it here pronto please. But not too cold though. LOL


26 with rain OK? Thursday forecast.

And now I might head to bed- see if I need the fan on. I assume I will at that temperature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> If the Queen should outlive Charles then William would become King on the death of the queen, and he's a very popular young man.


Could happen if she lives as long as her mother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we have had quite a few days in a row over 30c and hot nights. They said on the news that if it continues (as forecast) to be over 30c each day up till Saturday then we (Melbourne and surrounds) will have had the longest hottest stretch in a November for 150 years. :sm06: Our average temperature for November is usually around 22c they say. Gee wizz it was only 2 weeks ago and I was still moaning about being cold for so long and begging for some sunshine, now it has been too hot to be in the sun for long. Those UV rays are burning hot... seems much hotter that 30 to 32c so far. And at 9.30pm it is now still 25c.


And I was feeling a bit too hot today, when the inside temperature was 24C, not sure of the outside temperature- I need to get a new battery for the sensor.
That is a big difference Cathy, and rather you than me! Although hot nights can be so uncomfortable.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


OMG! Thank heavens he's ok.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we have had quite a few days in a row over 30c and hot nights. They said on the news that if it continues (as forecast) to be over 30c each day up till Saturday then we (Melbourne and surrounds) will have had the longest hottest stretch in a November for 150 years. :sm06: Our average temperature for November is usually around 22c they say. Gee wizz it was only 2 weeks ago and I was still moaning about being cold for so long and begging for some sunshine, now it has been too hot to be in the sun for long. Those UV rays are burning hot... seems much hotter that 30 to 32c so far. And at 9.30pm it is now still 25c.


That is a big difference in temperature Cathy , definitley to hot at night time


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 26 with rain OK? Thursday forecast.
> 
> And now I might head to bed- see if I need the fan on. I assume I will at that temperature.


Yes please 26c would be perfect. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Night all! Happy day for those for whom it is appropriate!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that the pain isnt improving but glad that the medication seems to be easing it some, and great that you had a better night at least.


Just looked up how long shingles last 3- 5weeks I'll definitley have no hair left, Now i know why i got a big bag of medication


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Night all! Happy day for those for whom it is appropriate!


Good night Julie and Margaret


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Of all the weather, I think wind is the worst.


Mud and ice are awful also. Wind for the semi trucks is always awful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG KayeJo! I bet your heart nearly stopped when you saw this. Thank God David was/is okay. Do they have to get a crane to right side it back up? I bet he had to "clean his shorts" after that!


Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do hope the Pradaxa proves easier for you. Mom was on warfarin and the dose continually changed and it was really difficult for her to get to the clinic for the blood tests as she was on her own on the hill farm and didn't drive. No bus service but a wonderful niece of dad's would take her.
> Just had very sad news from DD - she is breaking up with her boyfriend, and feels heartbroken (so do I). She said she just couldn't see herself with him for the rest of her life, so I have to accept this is probably for the best in the long run. They always seemed to be such close friends as well as boy/girl friends but I know he gets very moody and that must be hard for her to deal with when they are both working so hard. I just hope both of them are going to be able to function alone again. So sad.


Always sad; but it does open more doors for both of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot; caught up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have seen her but not not like this. Vicky was surprised she was so involved for so long. Usually she is distracted quickly (as to be expected at her age) but she was really enjoying making it. Must send photos to the authors daughter. I've meet the author and she will love to see the photos.


Playing with water and dough ( real and play) seem to be universal attention keepers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


I am so glad he is in one piece. It looks so scary.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Trying to send photos again this morning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


Those are wonderful. I, too love the shark and the lid. Matthews drawing just gets better and better. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


Wow, he has been very busy and productive. Beautiful work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Definitely a keeper, even if that's the only way he remembers!????


Lol! Yes he is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> I do hope the Pradaxa proves easier for you. Mom was on warfarin and the dose continually changed and it was really difficult for her to get to the clinic for the blood tests as she was on her own on the hill farm and didn't drive. No bus service but a wonderful niece of dad's would take her.
> Just had very sad news from DD - she is breaking up with her boyfriend, and feels heartbroken (so do I). She said she just couldn't see herself with him for the rest of her life, so I have to accept this is probably for the best in the long run. They always seemed to be such close friends as well as boy/girl friends but I know he gets very moody and that must be hard for her to deal with when they are both working so hard. I just hope both of them are going to be able to function alone again. So sad.


Sorry to hear about your daughter and her boyfriend , hopefully it is for the best


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My parents married on Daddy's birthday...one would hope he didn't forget. :sm23:


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no. I'm glad he's OK


Me too, I slathered arnica and melagel on him last night, he wouldn't let me near him with either this morning, so just two Asprin and hopefully he doesn't tighten up too much during the day, I did send him with the bottle just in case he will actually take any if he starts to ache. lol Men! He just left a bit ago to head out for overnight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


They are beautiful Mathew are they going to be gifts ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is david's truck? oh my - how will he get home? --- sam


Yes, it certainly is/was, well company truck, but the one he was driving yesterday. 
You've probably already seen the answer to that, but the boss had taken a truck to Cheyenne to get electrical fixed, expecting it to take a couple days, David was to pick him up on the way back from Denver, but they got the electrical fixed in the one day, so boss picked David up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> will insurance help pay for it? --- sam


Yes, the company's insurance should total it, it's beyond repair, sadly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do hope the Pradaxa proves easier for you. Mom was on warfarin and the dose continually changed and it was really difficult for her to get to the clinic for the blood tests as she was on her own on the hill farm and didn't drive. No bus service but a wonderful niece of dad's would take her.
> Just had very sad news from DD - she is breaking up with her boyfriend, and feels heartbroken (so do I). She said she just couldn't see herself with him for the rest of her life, so I have to accept this is probably for the best in the long run. They always seemed to be such close friends as well as boy/girl friends but I know he gets very moody and that must be hard for her to deal with when they are both working so hard. I just hope both of them are going to be able to function alone again. So sad.


I'm so sorry for your DD, and her ex, that has to be hard on both of them, I wish them both the best in their separate futures.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats terrible- but better now than later- especially if children are involved at a later date.


Oh yes, I agree. No point hanging on then separating later when you've got bitter about it. Just feel sad for DD as she has found it agonising to make this hard decision.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry for your DD, and her ex, that has to be hard on both of them, I wish them both the best in their separate futures.


Yes, and it's better now than later. It'll turn out ok in the end for both of them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pain is not lessening Marilyn as i can attest to right now as i wait for the medication to start working but i did get stronger painkillers so had a better night last night , one thing i forgot to ask the doctor is how long does it last , had enough of it now


I'm sorry you aren't getting better relief. Such a horrid illness. Hugs


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he came around the corner and another truck had just gone over, he thought to himself that he hoped he didn't go over, then he felt the truck get light and it was "please don't, please don't" and it did. He said it only takes about half a second and it's over.
> Thank you, me too.


Oh my goodness! Looks horrible, glad he's O.k. One of my sons used to drive truck so I can understand the anxiety surrounding that profession. Your Thanksgiving will have extra meaning! 
Haven't been commenting but been trying to keep up - lots going on this week. Will have roughly 20 people here for the rest of the week. Will be a crazy time, but lots of good fun...thankfully everyone pitches in. For those of you suffering from broken toes or itchy painful shingles or other issues, I wish you good healing..... Congratulations to Fan and her dh on your anniversary. Trust everyone will have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear your DDs sad news. It's very hard as a parent to watch them breaking their hearts but we have to accept their choice. Maybe when the dust has settled they can still be friends, who knows.


Thanks, I agree but know she is hurting because she knows he is. I'm hoping they will stay friends but just now that will be too painful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Poledra, that's a very scary photo. Thank goodness he's escaped major damage, must be very frightening all the same. I hope his bumps and bruises heal quickly.


Very, he really could have come out much worse, thank you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes hear rumours like that- but I don't think she actually can do that. I think the only way William can become King while Charles is alive is if Charles abdicates.


Correct. The first in line is Charles. That's it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! He was a good boy, or girl as the case may be, I sure wouldn't want to meet those teeth though.
> You do see a lot of them in Texas, unfortunately, many of them are hit on the roadways, along with armadillo's, racoons, and skunks.


We see a lot of them that have been hit here too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fun and messy- but she stayed involved the whole time which is pretty impressive, though frequent changes from mixing to rolling to cutting helped.
> The book was written by a friends mother for children so while most of it was beyond E she was able to follow the list of pictures of what was needed.
> Started this post hours ago and then she woke up.
> when asked what she did today, rolling pin...flour...egg. Then I asked what did you make...knife. Used for cutting the pasta so she knew what she talking about. Think it was different to what she thinks of pasta so that hasn't really registered. What did you have for lunch elicited tomato (which I put on the pasta!)


That's very good for a 2 year old. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My dosage is the only one that keeps the pain bearable. Yesterday was a bad day and it didn't touch the pain. Today it is better. I go to see the spinal surgeon next Monday so we will see what she has to say. Gabapentin does make me muddle headed!


I'm sorry it was so bad. There is no way I could function on your dosage!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a nice day . I would love to see bald eagles , not to sure about the opossum he looks like a few animals mixed together


We did. The eagles were very scarce not that long ago. They were reintroduced a few years ago, and are really making a comeback on our area.

I wouldn't want to be that close to a possum if I wasn't in the truck! But they are good animals. They eat lots of things I don't like.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a great photo! I have never seen an opossum before :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


What wonderful ceramics, love the shark and the intricate lid is fantastic. The multi-pet portrait is another great artwork, but then that's what we have come to expect of Matthew. You must be so proud of him!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Mathew are they going to be gifts ?


Some are gifts and some he hasn't decided yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> He looks so cute- are they cute?


I thought he was!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My DGD Penelope showed me a pic of a bikini she wants to crochet. But I told her I wasn't sure that would work as I wasn't sure what material I.e. cotton wouldn't get water logged and bulky when wet. Anyone have any ideas?


It would need to be lined I would think. I think it would stretch and fall off no matter the yarn used if not.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter and her boyfriend , hopefully it is for the best


Well, I think she felt she had to do it to save her sanity. I didn't realise she was so unhappy as she hid it well from us - doesn't like to worry people. It's just sad as they obviously still love each other but can't manage to make it really work. It's almost better if you can end up not liking the former partner, but hey, ho, that's all part of life's rich tapestry.

I hope you get some relief from the antivirals and that your stronger painkillers give you a reasonable nights sleep. Is shingles caused by chicken pox virus? I remember getting swathed in calamine lotion for that when I was little. Can still remember the smell of it. I don't suppose it's any use for the pain of shingles.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, Happy holidays 20 people is a lot.
Mary, love Matthews pottery. The drawing is wonderful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the new pain med dosage gets you more comfortable soon.
> 
> Norma, I agree with Margaret, it would be good if you are having a bad day when you see the doctor next Monday, not that I wish you pain but perhaps that would make them realize they have to do something for your right away, enough already.
> 
> ...


You are right. We have always just called them possums and I forget that I need to spell it opossum.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think that the specialist will have more options open to her.


Hope you get relief and answers soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > my family.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry for your DD, and her ex, that has to be hard on both of them, I wish them both the best in their separate futures.


Thanks, KayeJo, so do I.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took a tablet and thought I would shut my eyes for a while , ended up sleeping the afternoon away , most sleep I have had in a week , got slight pain and itch but lots betterthan i was this morning , proof will be in the middle of the night as thats when its been the worst


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 2 nights at the spa (real spa, not Sam's kind!) and really feel the benefit of it. I swithered whether I should go in light of the news of my DB, but decided it wasn't going to change anything if I didn't go, and I think he would have said, "Go!" I had an Indian head massage and a shot on one of the water jet beds and enjoyed both of them. The company (5 girls I used to work with) was great and we enjoyed a good laugh. Now to get past Wednesday and the funeral.


So glad you could enjoy it. I think you are right. Your DB would have wanted you to go. Hugs and prayers for tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes he's a keeper, today 21st is our 47th wedding anniversary. How time flies!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, Matthews ceramics are beautiful, there will be some very happy recipients at Christmas 

Lin, sorry your DD is heartbroken but probably better now than later, at least there are no children involved

DH is off with his cousin to visit their uncle. Cousin had to get some warranty work done on his car so they are killing 2 birds with one stone. Their uncle is 87 & not doing well so it’s good they are visiting


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was going to edit to say I see it is write off but someone woke up so the end of my posting for a few hours.
> He really is fortunate to have come out of it so lightly.


Agreed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Thanking God David of ok.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> My
> 
> My son and I drove for five years, so we can really relate to Davids' experience, so glad he is safe and the truck may not be very damaged (hopefully), one can never really expect these weather events.


Thank you, yes, you never know when you're going to get something happening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I hope David isn’t too stiff & sore today


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth got put down for a nap without her dummy as both seem to have gone for walks. Down for 30 minutes and haven't heard anything so seems like she has settled easily. So do I need to buy another? Or get at least one back from Vicky which I think is where the last one went.
> 
> She is back to toilet training again. Two wees in the pot, one at her request and one pre nap. None in her pants. So that is doing very well.
> We made pasta for lunch. First time making pasta, using gluten free flour and with an almost 2 years help I think it went well. Not he best tasting or looking pasta but edible and E enjoyed it. So all-in-all a very successful morning has been had.


I wouldn't get another dummy. Glad she is starting potty training again. Good luck with your new diet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not brilliant shots- but it wasn't being quite co-operative enough to sit still and look at me nicely without hiding behind a branch. I may have posted these a few years ago but many wouldn't even been around then let alone remember them. After all I took them for you I seem to remember. This is in one of the main squares in the centre of Adelaide.


Interesting. Definitely different than ours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nerve conduction test. I am not really looking forward to it, just want the results.


The good thing is, it won't take too long to do the test. Prayers it gives the results needed to get you back to pain free and knitting again


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hope you a continuing to improve Sonja.
> Lovely family picture, and get together Joy.
> Happy Anniversary Fan and Stu.
> Sorry to hear about David's accident Kaye Jo. Hopefully he isn't too stiff today.


Thank you. I imagine he'll be really sore tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to go to the local chiropractor and pick up some biofreeze to have on hand.
> Yes, those gusts are what is dangerous, you never know when one will come along or how hard it will be.


Walmart carries Biofreeze here, also.

Boy do we know about gusts! I'm glad we weren't on that road in the RV. Even empty Davids truck is heavier than our RV. So glad he is ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do hope the Pradaxa proves easier for you. Mom was on warfarin and the dose continually changed and it was really difficult for her to get to the clinic for the blood tests as she was on her own on the hill farm and didn't drive. No bus service but a wonderful niece of dad's would take her.
> Just had very sad news from DD - she is breaking up with her boyfriend, and feels heartbroken (so do I). She said she just couldn't see herself with him for the rest of her life, so I have to accept this is probably for the best in the long run. They always seemed to be such close friends as well as boy/girl friends but I know he gets very moody and that must be hard for her to deal with when they are both working so hard. I just hope both of them are going to be able to function alone again. So sad.


Sorry to hear about the breakup.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for these, I get the general idea of "possum". Are they nocturnal?


Usually. Though they can be seen during the day sometimes. We had torrential rain the day before, and it was still wet with high winds on Sunday when I took the picture.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


Wow!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well on a positive note, I went to my appointment for our health insurance, and out monthly premium is
> only $66/month and $1000/each monthly deductible, so not bad at all. We'll probably not either of us hit the $1000 but at least we have it if we need it.


That's good. Is that actually a $12,000 deductible that you would have to pay in a year or $1000 deductible for the year? I have a feeling it is $12,000 a year deductible. Insurance sure has changed since we were younger. We never heard of such high deductibles, if we even had deductible then. If you didn't have insurance the doctor's charged you less. I didn't have insurance till I married and not even then until DH started working about 5 yrs. later. DH and I are figuring that we won't be able to afford regular insurance when he retires as his work insurance won't continue. We missed that by one year. We will have medicare and whatever supplement that comes with it, so we hope to stay healthy. Well, we hope to have medicare if they don't do away with it. We figure we won't be able to afford the property taxes where we live so we are planning to downsize. DH is still working although he could have retired several years ago because of this. At least he enjoys his work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Since David didn't acknowledge my birthday one year he has been very good at remembering things and acknowledging them. He knew it was my birthday but had given me my present early so he saw no need to say anything on the day. When a friend turned up for tea and said Happy Birthday I said thank you you are the first person to say that to me. So she ripped into David (she is one of those people who can do that without leaving you feeling 2 foot tall).


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been scary for him and for you when you saw the picture , so glad he's safe


Yes, I think it shook him up a bit. I was initially just glad that he was upright out of the truck capable of taking a picture. lol He really doesn't do things halfway. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh wow! Thank goodness he's OK.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness! Looks horrible, glad he's O.k. One of my sons used to drive truck so I can understand the anxiety surrounding that profession. Your Thanksgiving will have extra meaning!
> Haven't been commenting but been trying to keep up - lots going on this week. Will have roughly 20 people here for the rest of the week. Will be a crazy time, but lots of good fun...thankfully everyone pitches in. For those of you suffering from broken toes or itchy painful shingles or other issues, I wish you good healing..... Congratulations to Fan and her dh on your anniversary. Trust everyone will have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


I just shopped and put groceries away for meals for 10 people for 4 days. I'll start cooking and baking after a quick rest and lunch. Have a great time and wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks, KayeJo, so do I.


TNS, sorry to hear about your DD and her breakup. I know it is quite painful for her and therefore, painful for you too. Big Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so glad you got some sleep. I know your body really needs it when you are so sick but the pain makes it almost impossible. I will read on to see if your medication is helping. Gentle Healing Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers!! And yes thank goodness David wasnt hurt badly. Wow, that would have been very scary for him. :sm06:


Yes, poor guy. When he got back to the shop, David said, he lost his hat, they gave him a new one. lolol He had to have been in shock for that to be important. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds quite reasonable.


Much better than it has been. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ha ha! I'd assumed it was annual but when I re read your post I could see that it could have read as monthly! That would not have been such a reasonable deal!! :sm06: :sm06:


Lol! Yes, monthly would be a bit hard to manage. lol
But really, without the tax credit, our premiums would be $1860.39/mth, we could never afford anything close to that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate, glad you got away for some respite time. Hugs. 

Margaret: I live the E stories. Maybe you should start a scrapbook if printed copies of them?

KayeJo: Read where David went to work today...I guess it’s true to “get back on the horse”!

Mary: Love Matthew’s latest art projects.

SwedenMe: Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> My parents married on Daddy's birthday...one would hope he didn't forget. :sm23:


My parents married on my Dad's birthday as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of sleeping, I slept till 10 am today and I have so much to do. Didn't sleep at all the night before so I'm glad I slept and I feel great. I'll probably get way more done with feeling well rested than I did yesterday where all I did was lie on the couch needing sleep. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I think I'm ahead of the game right now. I have the table leaf put in and place mats and chargers on the table and have all the salt and pepper grinders washed or polished and full. One salt grinder has smoked salt in it, Mmmmmm, so good. I'm going to try dry brining the turkey since I don't have enough space for a wet brine. Not experienced at cooking turkey but did one last year. I have an injector and did that last year but since I learned about dry brining yesterday I won't have to do it through the skin and think I could do some injecting before baking??? I sure wish at the Holidays that we could visit with the parents. I remember complaining about having to eat 2 separate Thanksgiving dinners when they were alive, but now I would gladly do it. We are fortunate in that we get together for Thanksgiving dinner with DIL's side of the family. I'm sure my son and his family are thankful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> My parents married on my Dad's birthday as well.


Sorlenna and EJS, that was a good way of being sure he wouldn't forget. :sm17: I found that I have to start talking about things ahead of time and even make the plans for us, but it works. I say what I want, if I want a present but if we stay at a hotel I usually consider that the gift. Sort of plan things together. Strange thing is, now DH is starting to be more active in suggesting things to do. I still pick out my gifts. After 51 yrs. of marriage he finally brings me flowers if we have a big disagreement. Sure takes a long time to train an old dog. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: But a good one! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the company's insurance should total it, it's beyond repair, sadly.


When I think of the feeling it must've been to be overturned like that by the wind. Bless him. I'm sure it will be a shock mentally and physically. Glad he will be fine, but the strange thing is there is no control in a situation like that. You can't see it ahead and prepare. Still a miracle that he is ok. Angels were watching over for sure. May they continue to keep him safe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna and EJS, that was a good way of being sure he wouldn't forget. :sm17: I found that I have to start talking about things ahead of time and even make the plans for us, but it works. I say what I want, if I want a present but if we stay at a hotel I usually consider that the gift. Sort of plan things together. Strange thing is, now DH is starting to be more active in suggesting things to do. I still pick out my gifts. After 51 yrs. of marriage he finally brings me flowers if we have a big disagreement. Sure takes a long time to train an old dog. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: But a good one! :sm24:


Mine still needs some training! Good for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh dear, I've not gotten one thing done except showering and dressing, so I have got to say good-bye already and only did a few pages. I'll be back, but good-bye for now. Better get busy, but wanted to have my morning cuppa' with all of you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Oh yes, I agree. No point hanging on then separating later when you've got bitter about it. Just feel sad for DD as she has found it agonising to make this hard decision.


This is so sad and difficult for your DD and her ex.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get relief and answers soon


Thank you, Tami.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


Good job, Matthew.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna and EJS, that was a good way of being sure he wouldn't forget. :sm17: I found that I have to start talking about things ahead of time and even make the plans for us, but it works. I say what I want, if I want a present but if we stay at a hotel I usually consider that the gift. Sort of plan things together. Strange thing is, now DH is starting to be more active in suggesting things to do. I still pick out my gifts. After 51 yrs. of marriage he finally brings me flowers if we have a big disagreement. Sure takes a long time to train an old dog. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: But a good one! :sm24:


The main reason my parents married on Dad's birthday is it was his 21st and he no longer needed permission from his mother to marry. It was his ultimate act against his mother I suppose. My parents had already been a couple for 5 years. Dad was one to never forget a birthday, anniversary or holiday if it was important to Mom. He doted on her.
I, on the other hand, do not know what that is like. Marvin has never seen the importance of remembering or celebrating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have seen her but not not like this. Vicky was surprised she was so involved for so long. Usually she is distracted quickly (as to be expected at her age) but she was really enjoying making it. Must send photos to the authors daughter. I've meet the author and she will love to see the photos.


That would be great, I'm sure the author will sove seeing them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope so, too! Thanks, Kaye Jo!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> OMG! Thank heavens he's ok.


I'll second that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Night all! Happy day for those for whom it is appropriate!


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kaye Jo do you think David would take a bath with some Epsom Salts in it? It’s very good for easing aches and pains. Sometimes after an accident it can take a day or 2 for the aftermath to come out in the body. The arnica and gel are very good too for bruising.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mud and ice are awful also. Wind for the semi trucks is always awful.


Yes, they are, I think wind is the most unpredictable though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG KayeJo! I bet your heart nearly stopped when you saw this. Thank God David was/is okay. Do they have to get a crane to right side it back up? I bet he had to "clean his shorts" after that!


My first thought was that if he was taking pictures, he was okay, never really occurred to me that he might be injured at first, then of course my heart stopped, but he came out much better than the truck. Lol, poor guy was so sore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


Those are all fabulous, I agree with you on the shark, it's wonderful, and I love the handle on his mug, but they are all fantastic. Great to see that his lid made it through the second firing. 
Lovely drawing, as well, they are just so lifelike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good night Julie and Margaret


Thanks, Sonja- I am using Lavender oil in my diffuser, I think it helps a little.

How has your day been?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


His skills on the wheel are really improving.

His (friend?) should be delighted with the drawing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the company's insurance should total it, it's beyond repair, sadly.


Hopefully the Insurance Company will pay up, without quibbling.

You sent David out with more Arnica?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Correct. The first in line is Charles. That's it.


And in my opinion he will make a better King, than many give him credit for.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David sent me a picture this afternoon, thank goodness he's okay, bumps, bruises, and scrapes, but nothing major.
> So thank you everyone for all the prayers for David, Kathy, and other truck drivers, they do work.
> Needless to say, a gust of wind got him around a corner and he was empty.


Oh my goodness what a horrific fright that must have given your DH. Fantastic that he's OK except for a few bruises etc. His guardian Angel was looking over him that's for sure.

Sorry darn iPad keeps locking on me. Seems when I accidentally hit the backspace/delete key it freezes on me.

Just glad to read he's OK, well up to page 34 so back to reading.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The good thing is, it won't take too long to do the test. Prayers it gives the results needed to get you back to pain free and knitting again


They say 45 minutes to about an hour.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


What a talent Matthew has. All his work is beautiful. I specially love the dog, bottom right in the picture.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I slathered arnica and melagel on him last night, he wouldn't let me near him with either this morning, so just two Asprin and hopefully he doesn't tighten up too much during the day, I did send him with the bottle just in case he will actually take any if he starts to ache. lol Men! He just left a bit ago to head out for overnight.


Arnica tablets work well too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


Matthew you work just keeps getting better and better. Keep on keeping on.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry sonja that the pain is so bad. glad to hear you had a better night and hope the new medication kills the pain completely. i too hope it is over soon. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Pain is not lessening Marilyn as i can attest to right now as i wait for the medication to start working but i did get stronger painkillers so had a better night last night , one thing i forgot to ask the doctor is how long does it last , had enough of it now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we'll hope for 2-1/2 weeks. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just looked up how long shingles last 3- 5weeks I'll definitley have no hair left, Now i know why i got a big bag of medication


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorry, doing more reading than replying. Busy morning, saw doctor had to wait 45 min in her office, but I love her. Then to pharmacy for arnica cream, salon pas etc. Walked Maya 45 min. Jane is in Oregon so I have to open and close sangha so except for laundry that’s it for today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you use biofreeze for? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Walmart carries Biofreeze here, also.
> 
> Boy do we know about gusts! I'm glad we weren't on that road in the RV. Even empty Davids truck is heavier than our RV. So glad he is ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a lot of cooking and preparing - hope you can find a good sous chef. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I just shopped and put groceries away for meals for 10 people for 4 days. I'll start cooking and baking after a quick rest and lunch. Have a great time and wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well, that's not very nice of him. however - i would sure celebrate on my own. --- sam



EJS said:


> The main reason my parents married on Dad's birthday is it was his 21st and he no longer needed permission from his mother to marry. It was his ultimate act against his mother I suppose. My parents had already been a couple for 5 years. Dad was one to never forget a birthday, anniversary or holiday if it was important to Mom. He doted on her.
> I, on the other hand, do not know what that is like. Marvin has never seen the importance of remembering or celebrating.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's a lot of cooking and preparing - hope you can find a good sous chef. --- sam


DH is great - but will miss having Dawn's help like when she was here; she's a great co-chef. DH also does the clean up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally i am caught up. i slept half the day away so my own fault.

the boys are out playing basketball - they are out of school until next monday. the weather is to be dry so they will spend some time outdoors. it is fun listening to them play. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sonja- I am using Lavender oil in my diffuser, I think it helps a little.
> 
> How has your day been?


Ive actually had a good day even sat and knit for a while , seems to be most painful during the night and on the morning , 
Glad the lavender seems to help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just shopped and put groceries away for meals for 10 people for 4 days. I'll start cooking and baking after a quick rest and lunch. Have a great time and wonderful Thanksgiving.


Hope you have a great thanksgiving Jeanette and find time inbetween all the cooking to relax and enjoy yourself


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a great thanksgiving Jeanette and find time inbetween all the cooking to relax and enjoy yourself


Thank you; after Thursday, I won't be doing much prep and cooking; just re-heating and adding new choices each day. Breakfasts are overnight casseroles; one with potatoes and eggs and one done as baked french toast. Lunches are left overs from day before and dinners are brought out from refrigerator downstairs. Turkey & fixings on Thursday, BBQ pulled pork for Friday, honey ham with mac & cheese for Saturday and home made pizza for Sunday lunch before everyone heads home. We'll make caramel apples on Friday for the kids to add their touches to, but otherwise the kids are to bring board games and other activities. I'll cerainly take advantage of 30f temps outside for extra refrig space.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what do you use biofreeze for? --- sam


Sore muscles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you; after Thursday, I won't be doing much prep and cooking; just re-heating and adding new choices each day. Breakfasts are overnight casseroles; one with potatoes and eggs and one done as baked french toast. Lunches are left overs from day before and dinners are brought out from refrigerator downstairs. Turkey & fixings on Thursday, BBQ pulled pork for Friday, honey ham with mac & cheese for Saturday and home made pizza for Sunday lunch before everyone heads home. We'll make caramel apples on Friday for the kids to add their touches to, but otherwise the kids are to bring board games and other activities. I'll cerainly take advantage of 30f temps outside for extra refrig space.


They all sound deliicous , made me feel really hungry now


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

You sound admirably organized, Rookie! I bet you’ve had some practice!!!

Well friends, we are having our second Thanksgiving dinner of the month tonight! Chef had one early in the month, so the girls would be ready for more turkey on the day. Evidently it was well received, because the girls have a special event tonight where they got to choose the menu—they chose a turkey dinner!!! I close the house at 6 pm Wednesday night and open it Sunday at noon.

My holiday will be different and simple. DD1, SIL And DGS are going to inlaws in Iowa, so DD2 and I have ordered a catered dinner and then going to movies. DD2 is a film buff, so she sent me 4 suggestions.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive actually had a good day even sat and knit for a while , seems to be most painful during the night and on the morning ,
> Glad the lavender seems to help


Glad you at least got some relief from the pain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a great thanksgiving Jeanette and find time inbetween all the cooking to relax and enjoy yourself


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They all sound deliicous , made me feel really hungry now


I may just have to have some squash soup and a BBQ pork sandwich for dinner as a taste test. Those two dishes are almost done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> You sound admirably organized, Rookie! I bet you've had some practice!!!
> 
> Well friends, we are having our second Thanksgiving dinner of the month tonight! Chef had one early in the month, so the girls would be ready for more turkey on the day. Evidently it was well received, because the girls have a special event tonight where they got to choose the menu-they chose a turkey dinner!!! I close the house at 6 pm Wednesday night and open it Sunday at noon.
> 
> My holiday will be different and simple. DD1, SIL And DGS are going to inlaws in Iowa, so DD2 and I have ordered a catered dinner and then going to movies. DD2 is a film buff, so she sent me 4 suggestions.


I love that idea.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I was looking after Caitlin today and we baked some fairy cakes, but she was more interested in eating the cake mixture than putting it into the paper cases! My DS told me that earlier in the day she had said, "I like Gran......she's got an iPad!"  :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was looking after Caitlin today and we baked some fairy cakes, but she was more interested in eating the cake mixture than putting it into the paper cases! My DS told me that earlier in the day she had said, "I like Gran......she's got an iPad!" :sm16: :sm09:


So cute! Are fairy cakes the same as cupcakes?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So cute! Are fairy cakes the same as cupcakes?


Yes. It was a packet mix of 'Frozen' fairy cakes with edible stickers for on top.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive actually had a good day even sat and knit for a while , seems to be most painful during the night and on the morning ,
> Glad the lavender seems to help


Glad you've had a better day. Lets hope this is the beginning of the end of your shingles. Hope you can get a decent rest tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you; after Thursday, I won't be doing much prep and cooking; just re-heating and adding new choices each day. Breakfasts are overnight casseroles; one with potatoes and eggs and one done as baked french toast. Lunches are left overs from day before and dinners are brought out from refrigerator downstairs. Turkey & fixings on Thursday, BBQ pulled pork for Friday, honey ham with mac & cheese for Saturday and home made pizza for Sunday lunch before everyone heads home. We'll make caramel apples on Friday for the kids to add their touches to, but otherwise the kids are to bring board games and other activities. I'll cerainly take advantage of 30f temps outside for extra refrig space.


Wow! Lucky family, sounds like a great menu. You've sure been busy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I’m glad your day was a little better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they are, I think wind is the most unpredictable though.


I totally understand that. The winds here today were unbelievable. I was out and opened my car door and could hardly keep it open long enough to get into the car. I expect that we are getting the winds that David experienced. I am so glad that he wasn't seriously injured.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And in my opinion he will make a better King, than many give him credit for.


I just heard on the news that there's a possibility of a summer wedding for Prince Harry and his girl friend. No engagement announcement yet though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


You must be "SO" proud of Mathew, he's so darn talented, wish I had one 10th of his creativity. Love them all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sure all my U.S. friends are getting ready to celebrate Thanksgiving Day. I wish you a very Happy Thanksgiving Day. Enjoy this special day with your family and friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes. It was a packet mix of 'Frozen' fairy cakes with edible stickers for on top.


Cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure all my U.S. friends are getting ready to celebrate Thanksgiving Day. I wish you a very Happy Thanksgiving Day. Enjoy this special day with your family and friends.


Thanks; it's my favorite holiday!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just heard on the news that there's a possibility of a summer wedding for Prince Harry and his girl friend. No engagement announcement yet though.


That's good news, as an aside, no way do I like Charlie Farley and Cammie Knickers, taking over the throne, the only throne they should sit on is the bathroom one!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> That's good news, as an aside, no way do I like Charlie Farley and Cammie Knickers, taking over the throne, the only throne they should sit on is the bathroom one!


Oh Fan you have me in stitches, lol! Crikey I'm laughing like crazy.

Before I forget, a bit late of course but Happy Anniversary.

Now I'm back to laughter. ????????????????????????????. You are so wicked.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> You must be "SO" proud of Mathew, he's so darn talented, wish I had one 10th of his creativity. Love them all.


I was quite delighted when I saw some of his completed pieces. I saw some things in early stages but he has quite a talent in making things look incredible when he is done.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Fan you have me in stitches, lol! Crikey I'm laughing like crazy.
> 
> Before I forget, a bit late of course but Happy Anniversary.
> 
> Now I'm back to laughter. ????????????????????????????. You are so wicked.


Thanks for that ! My sense of humour gets me in trouble sometimes!! ????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thanks for that ! My sense of humour gets me in trouble sometimes!! ????????


Then we have a lot in common, worse for me as most Canadians don't get my humour. Doesn't bother me though as I get away with a lot, lol!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are all fabulous, I agree with you on the shark, it's wonderful, and I love the handle on his mug, but they are all fantastic. Great to see that his lid made it through the second firing.
> Lovely drawing, as well, they are just so lifelike.


The crack is still on the inside but Matthew's teacher is going to bring some type of putty to fill it in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's good news, as an aside, no way do I like Charlie Farley and Cammie Knickers, taking over the throne, the only throne they should sit on is the bathroom one!


Guess there are strong feelings all around.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you; after Thursday, I won't be doing much prep and cooking; just re-heating and adding new choices each day. Breakfasts are overnight casseroles; one with potatoes and eggs and one done as baked french toast. Lunches are left overs from day before and dinners are brought out from refrigerator downstairs. Turkey & fixings on Thursday, BBQ pulled pork for Friday, honey ham with mac & cheese for Saturday and home made pizza for Sunday lunch before everyone heads home. We'll make caramel apples on Friday for the kids to add their touches to, but otherwise the kids are to bring board games and other activities. I'll cerainly take advantage of 30f temps outside for extra refrig space.


Sounds great! I also hope to not cook after tomorrow! Most of the food is finished - one problem is 2 of the grands are lactose intolerant and also gf. Kind of a pain when it comes to cooking. Need to watch what I do! But the dil's as well as the girls bring meals or at least contribute to them. This year only have 1 daughter here, my youngest! She's newly married so anxious to contribute. My oldest dd is due next week - she's usually right on time so we are going to be real close to the phone! Have a wonderful time with your family!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sounds great! I also hope to not cook after tomorrow! Most of the food is finished - one problem is 2 of the grands are lactose intolerant and also gf. Kind of a pain when it comes to cooking. Need to watch what I do! But the dil's as well as the girls bring meals or at least contribute to them. This year only have 1 daughter here, my youngest! She's newly married so anxious to contribute. My oldest dd is due next week - she's usually right on time so we are going to be real close to the phone! Have a wonderful time with your family!


You, too. I also have to cook some gluten free and soy free and dairy free items. Plus DGS eats only a few item; I'm hopeful he'll try some new versions of things he likes (poached pears and maple carrots). There's always peanut butter. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think Matthew has outdone himself on the pottery! And of course, the drawing is great too.


pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up again. We are having our Thanksgiving at oldest DD's tomorrow night (a day early) so her fiance's children can come. Between the two of them there are 9 kids, fiance's mom, girl friend of DGS, boy friend of DGD, boyfriend of fiance's DD, DH and myself; I think that is 17 in all. I'm getting up super early and making dinner rolls per requested, a paleo pumpkin pie, and paleo peach cobbler. I'll be busy all day and dinner is at 7 pm. Then on Thursday I'll be roasting my own turkey and dressing for here. We'll eat some of the turkey and dressing and I'll freeze the rest for when Hannah get's back on Sunday from Miami. Hope all have a wonderful Thanksgiving if you are celebrating and for those not also wish you a wonderful next few days. I'll check back in when I get a chance. Sending all hugs! TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen picked Christmas Eve so he couldn't forget.


Ours was Valentine's Day. I also know couples married on Halloween and July 4, our Independence Day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's good news, as an aside, no way do I like Charlie Farley and Cammie Knickers, taking over the throne, the only throne they should sit on is the bathroom one!


????????I've nver heard Charles & Camilla called that ????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up again. We are having our Thanksgiving at oldest DD's tomorrow night (a day early) so her fiance's children can come. Between the two of them there are 9 kids, fiance's mom, girl friend of DGS, boy friend of DGD, boyfriend of fiance's DD, DH and myself; I think that is 17 in all. I'm getting up super early and making dinner rolls per requested, a paleo pumpkin pie, and paleo peach cobbler. I'll be busy all day and dinner is at 7 pm. Then on Thursday I'll be roasting my own turkey and dressing for here. We'll eat some of the turkey and dressing and I'll freeze the rest for when Hannah get's back on Sunday from Miami. Hope all have a wonderful Thanksgiving if you are celebrating and for those not also wish you a wonderful next few days. I'll check back in when I get a chance. Sending all hugs! TTYL


Happy Thanksgiving. I missed that your daughter was engaged.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


Applause! Yay, Matthew! You just get better and better. Love all of these, and the lid is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope all those in the US have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh yes, I agree. No point hanging on then separating later when you've got bitter about it. Just feel sad for DD as she has found it agonising to make this hard decision.


I was in a similar situation with the first serious relationship I had after husband died. He was good and kind but we wanted different things in the future, so I realized it was better to be apart. It was hard but necessary. I do believe life will bring both your DD and him good people in the future.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We did. The eagles were very scarce not that long ago. They were reintroduced a few years ago, and are really making a comeback on our area.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that close to a possum if I wasn't in the truck! But they are good animals. They eat lots of things I don't like.


Just the fact that they eat ticks is good enough for me to let them stay around!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News just in David Cassidy aged 67 has passed away from multiple organ failure. RIP, pop idol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I've nver heard Charles & Camilla called that ????????


You have now! LOL!????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all those in the US have a great Thanksgiving


Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just in David Cassidy aged 67 has passed away from multiple organ failure. RIP, pop idol!


RIP


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> You sound admirably organized, Rookie! I bet you've had some practice!!!
> 
> Well friends, we are having our second Thanksgiving dinner of the month tonight! Chef had one early in the month, so the girls would be ready for more turkey on the day. Evidently it was well received, because the girls have a special event tonight where they got to choose the menu-they chose a turkey dinner!!! I close the house at 6 pm Wednesday night and open it Sunday at noon.
> 
> My holiday will be different and simple. DD1, SIL And DGS are going to inlaws in Iowa, so DD2 and I have ordered a catered dinner and then going to movies. DD2 is a film buff, so she sent me 4 suggestions.


It sounds like the girls really enjoyed chef's turkey dinner! I think you will enjoy your simple celebration.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was looking after Caitlin today and we baked some fairy cakes, but she was more interested in eating the cake mixture than putting it into the paper cases! My DS told me that earlier in the day she had said, "I like Gran......she's got an iPad!" :sm16: :sm09:


Sounds about right! Arriana loves to cook and bake. But she knows that my phone and kindle are off limits.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure all my U.S. friends are getting ready to celebrate Thanksgiving Day. I wish you a very Happy Thanksgiving Day. Enjoy this special day with your family and friends.


Thank you. DH is working afternoon shift. We won a turkey so I am cooking. My plan had been to go out. We are always welcome at DD's in laws but it seems that we go for every holiday. It sounds like DS is going to his father in laws. Other than a Facebook post DDIL made asking where had the best price on fresh turkeys and saying it was for her dad's I haven't heard.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes. It was a packet mix of 'Frozen' fairy cakes with edible stickers for on top.


We call them cupcakes...I like your term better!

I worked today, then made pies and deviled eggs. We're having Thanksgiving tomorrow since company has to fly home on Thursday. DD has a pet sitting job from Friday to Sunday. Hoping for some crafting time over the long weekend.

DD#1 gave me some ideas for the GC for Christmas so will do some looking too. I haven't heard from the other sets yet. I've been making hats again; if nobody claims them, I'll donate somewhere, I reckon.

Healing thoughts continue for all in need.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks; it's my favorite holiday!


Mine and my family's too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, and it's better now than later. It'll turn out ok in the end for both of them.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ours was Valentine's Day. I also know couples married on Halloween and July 4, our Independence Day.


Ours is 3 days after my birthday, but that doesn't mean he remembers my birthday! We had to go to North Dakota one year over Easter break to get some things his aunt wanted to go to family after she went to the nursing home. I waited all day. Finally after dinner I ordered dessert. We don't usually get any, but by that time I was VERY unhappy about it, and I was going to celebrate by myself if I had to. I only ordered for me. He might be a day early now, but he hasn't forgotten since! To him birthdays are just another day. For the rest of us it's special. He does much better remembering our anniversary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. I missed that your daughter was engaged.


From me too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness! Looks horrible, glad he's O.k. One of my sons used to drive truck so I can understand the anxiety surrounding that profession. Your Thanksgiving will have extra meaning!
> Haven't been commenting but been trying to keep up - lots going on this week. Will have roughly 20 people here for the rest of the week. Will be a crazy time, but lots of good fun...thankfully everyone pitches in. For those of you suffering from broken toes or itchy painful shingles or other issues, I wish you good healing..... Congratulations to Fan and her dh on your anniversary. Trust everyone will have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


Thank you, yes, it can get rather stressful, I don't usually get too stressed out, but I haven't heard from him at all today, so a bit worried, but then no news is always good news so... Hopefully he'll be calling me soon saying that he's parked in Remsen. 
Sounds like a great holiday at your house. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanking God David of ok.


Thank you, me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I hope David isn't too stiff & sore today


I am waiting to hear when he calls, how he feels.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just the fact that they eat ticks is good enough for me to let them stay around!


That's for sure! We went again this afternoon and used the coupon. Cost us a whole $.20! Of course it was more than that in gas. 1 eagle today. Attempted to watch trains for an hour before getting supper out but only saw 1 when we got there. Stopped at the post office and emptied the box, then got groceries and gas. Some idiot cut us off on the way home from the gas station. Used their signal, but just came on over. If DH had seen what was going to happen, we would be sitting in the ER after getting cut out of the truck. He would have clipped the passenger front corner and spun us around and back into him. Thanking God He kept us safe. We had just enough warning. A few choice words were said! Home safe and snuggled under my blanket. DH's lunch is already made for morning. FM is flaring from weather changes. I think I am feeling it more since I quit the Gabapentin but I'm not going back on it. It will get better. Hair cut at 8:15 in the morning! Now just have to get out of the garage!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just in David Cassidy aged 67 has passed away from multiple organ failure. RIP, pop idol!


That's 3. Mel Tillis, and the lady who was the head angel in Touched by an Angel. She had a beautiful voice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, it can get rather stressful, I don't usually get too stressed out, but I haven't heard from him at all today, so a bit worried, but then no news is always good news so... Hopefully he'll be calling me soon saying that he's parked in Remsen.
> Sounds like a great holiday at your house. :sm24:


Hope you hear from David soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Walmart carries Biofreeze here, also.
> 
> Boy do we know about gusts! I'm glad we weren't on that road in the RV. Even empty Davids truck is heavier than our RV. So glad he is ok.


I'll check on Friday, thanks. 
I can't even imagine how scary it would be to be in high winds in the RV.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's good. Is that actually a $12,000 deductible that you would have to pay in a year or $1000 deductible for the year? I have a feeling it is $12,000 a year deductible. Insurance sure has changed since we were younger. We never heard of such high deductibles, if we even had deductible then. If you didn't have insurance the doctor's charged you less. I didn't have insurance till I married and not even then until DH started working about 5 yrs. later. DH and I are figuring that we won't be able to afford regular insurance when he retires as his work insurance won't continue. We missed that by one year. We will have medicare and whatever supplement that comes with it, so we hope to stay healthy. Well, we hope to have medicare if they don't do away with it. We figure we won't be able to afford the property taxes where we live so we are planning to downsize. DH is still working although he could have retired several years ago because of this. At least he enjoys his work.


$1000/yr for each of us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll check on Friday, thanks.
> I can't even imagine how scary it would be to be in high winds in the RV.


It's like trying to drive a kite! If it's too bad we park it. We left Crater National Park this spring and got caught by a huge dust devil. Figure my seat is about 6' off the ground, at least. The top of the funnel was above my head. We both saw it at the same time and he let off the gas just fast enough that it caught our front corner. If it had hit broadside it probably would have done the same as the gust that hit David.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, of course you are stressed. Hope David calls soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate, glad you got away for some respite time. Hugs.
> 
> Margaret: I live the E stories. Maybe you should start a scrapbook if printed copies of them?
> 
> ...


Yes, he's definitely back on it. lol
He said he's a little sore, when I talked to him just a bit ago.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.

I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.

A friend from my Bible study at church brought me 10 pies tonight and then stayed to help with the last of the sweet potato prepping. God bless her, one of the pies was still warm from the oven. I have 3 more to make and another friend, who provides Elm with so much produce, fresh milk, and salads from donations to her ministry, is intending to bring me 9 more pumpkin pies and and will help me finish prepping for the dressing/stuffing after we finish our various ministry responsibilities Wednesday afternoon. Just remembered that I forgot to get the blueberries out of the freezer at Elm today. I have 20# of thawed apricots slices thawing in the fridge downstairs here at home and a gallon of raspberries thawing also.

Hope I get it all organized enough to make a complete meal ready at the same time for serving.

Y'all have a great holiday and I may not get back to you all until Thursday evening after we get things back to working order at Elm on Thursday night.

Take care and God's richest blessings on each of you.

Ohio Joy and family


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna and EJS, that was a good way of being sure he wouldn't forget. :sm17: I found that I have to start talking about things ahead of time and even make the plans for us, but it works. I say what I want, if I want a present but if we stay at a hotel I usually consider that the gift. Sort of plan things together. Strange thing is, now DH is starting to be more active in suggesting things to do. I still pick out my gifts. After 51 yrs. of marriage he finally brings me flowers if we have a big disagreement. Sure takes a long time to train an old dog. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: But a good one! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I think of the feeling it must've been to be overturned like that by the wind. Bless him. I'm sure it will be a shock mentally and physically. Glad he will be fine, but the strange thing is there is no control in a situation like that. You can't see it ahead and prepare. Still a miracle that he is ok. Angels were watching over for sure. May they continue to keep him safe.


Amen!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ours is 3 days after my birthday, but that doesn't mean he remembers my birthday! We had to go to North Dakota one year over Easter break to get some things his aunt wanted to go to family after she went to the nursing home. I waited all day. Finally after dinner I ordered dessert. We don't usually get any, but by that time I was VERY unhappy about it, and I was going to celebrate by myself if I had to. I only ordered for me. He might be a day early now, but he hasn't forgotten since! To him birthdays are just another day. For the rest of us it's special. He does much better remembering our anniversary.


I'm the one who doesn't want a big deal for my birthday, and don't have an anniversary, so I suppose that works out even if he forgets. I don't say no if DD wants to bake a cake on my birthday, but I wouldn't turn that down any other day, either! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo do you think David would take a bath with some Epsom Salts in it? It's very good for easing aches and pains. Sometimes after an accident it can take a day or 2 for the aftermath to come out in the body. The arnica and gel are very good too for bruising.


No, unfortunately he wouldn't go near it. 
Yes, I love Arnica gel or cream.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, unfortunately he wouldn't go near it.
> Yes, I love Arnica gel or cream.


He doesn't know what he's missing! Epsom salts work wonders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully the Insurance Company will pay up, without quibbling.
> 
> You sent David out with more Arnica?


It shouldn't be a problem, it is pretty cut and dried. 
No, he wouldn't even let me put any on his bruises this morning, said it was gloopy and didn't want it. :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


God bless you and yours!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness what a horrific fright that must have given your DH. Fantastic that he's OK except for a few bruises etc. His guardian Angel was looking over him that's for sure.
> 
> Sorry darn iPad keeps locking on me. Seems when I accidentally hit the backspace/delete key it freezes on me.
> 
> Just glad to read he's OK, well up to page 34 so back to reading.


His Angel was certainly flying fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Arnica tablets work well too.


I'll have to look for some. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive actually had a good day even sat and knit for a while , seems to be most painful during the night and on the morning ,
> Glad the lavender seems to help


That's great Sonja, sucks that the nights and early morning are bad, but if you can at least sit and knit for a while, that is a big improvement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you; after Thursday, I won't be doing much prep and cooking; just re-heating and adding new choices each day. Breakfasts are overnight casseroles; one with potatoes and eggs and one done as baked french toast. Lunches are left overs from day before and dinners are brought out from refrigerator downstairs. Turkey & fixings on Thursday, BBQ pulled pork for Friday, honey ham with mac & cheese for Saturday and home made pizza for Sunday lunch before everyone heads home. We'll make caramel apples on Friday for the kids to add their touches to, but otherwise the kids are to bring board games and other activities. I'll cerainly take advantage of 30f temps outside for extra refrig space.


Lol!! Are you sure you don't want to take up party planning for a second career? :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> You sound admirably organized, Rookie! I bet you've had some practice!!!
> 
> Well friends, we are having our second Thanksgiving dinner of the month tonight! Chef had one early in the month, so the girls would be ready for more turkey on the day. Evidently it was well received, because the girls have a special event tonight where they got to choose the menu-they chose a turkey dinner!!! I close the house at 6 pm Wednesday night and open it Sunday at noon.
> 
> My holiday will be different and simple. DD1, SIL And DGS are going to inlaws in Iowa, so DD2 and I have ordered a catered dinner and then going to movies. DD2 is a film buff, so she sent me 4 suggestions.


Sounds like a great Thanksgiving, nice and peaceful, well, depending on which movie you pick. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was looking after Caitlin today and we baked some fairy cakes, but she was more interested in eating the cake mixture than putting it into the paper cases! My DS told me that earlier in the day she had said, "I like Gran......she's got an iPad!" :sm16: :sm09:


Lol! That's a good portion of the fun Gran, you gotta eat the batter. lol
Lol!!! From the mouths of babes. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I totally understand that. The winds here today were unbelievable. I was out and opened my car door and could hardly keep it open long enough to get into the car. I expect that we are getting the winds that David experienced. I am so glad that he wasn't seriously injured.


And a friendly reminder on that, keep your fingers away from the door edges when it's that windy, use the door handles and something that if the door slams on it, it won't take off your fingers, in high winds like that, it certainly can do serious damage to fingers and hands.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The crack is still on the inside but Matthew's teacher is going to bring some type of putty to fill it in.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just in David Cassidy aged 67 has passed away from multiple organ failure. RIP, pop idol!


Oh no! That is sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's for sure! We went again this afternoon and used the coupon. Cost us a whole $.20! Of course it was more than that in gas. 1 eagle today. Attempted to watch trains for an hour before getting supper out but only saw 1 when we got there. Stopped at the post office and emptied the box, then got groceries and gas. Some idiot cut us off on the way home from the gas station. Used their signal, but just came on over. If DH had seen what was going to happen, we would be sitting in the ER after getting cut out of the truck. He would have clipped the passenger front corner and spun us around and back into him. Thanking God He kept us safe. We had just enough warning. A few choice words were said! Home safe and snuggled under my blanket. DH's lunch is already made for morning. FM is flaring from weather changes. I think I am feeling it more since I quit the Gabapentin but I'm not going back on it. It will get better. Hair cut at 8:15 in the morning! Now just have to get out of the garage!


Oh my gosh!!! I'm glad you all are okay and you had enough warning to avoid a major accident, your angels were definitely watching over you also. I hope that the fm flare passes quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you hear from David soon.


He called at 8pm, all good, but sore. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's like trying to drive a kite! If it's too bad we park it. We left Crater National Park this spring and got caught by a huge dust devil. Figure my seat is about 6' off the ground, at least. The top of the funnel was above my head. We both saw it at the same time and he let off the gas just fast enough that it caught our front corner. If it had hit broadside it probably would have done the same as the gust that hit David.


That had to be scary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, of course you are stressed. Hope David calls soon.


He did. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have it all under control, it should all go well. :sm24: 
Wishing you a fabulous Thanksgiving and blessings to you also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He doesn't know what he's missing! Epsom salts work wonders.


Yes it does, I need to get some more, I used mine up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The dogs are telling me it's bedtime, so I'm off. Sweet dreams, Gizmo is giving me stink eye, so I'm keeping it short. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! Are you sure you don't want to take up party planning for a second career? :sm23:


I do love it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just looked up how long shingles last 3- 5weeks I'll definitley have no hair left, Now i know why i got a big bag of medication


Yep. :sm13: Fingers crossed yours wont last very long.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami-I’m so glad you and DH are okay!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami-I’m so glad you and DH are okay!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are wonderful. I, too love the shark and the lid. Matthews drawing just gets better and better. :sm24:


Ditto..... wow, they are all amazing. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> I was looking after Caitlin today and we baked some fairy cakes, but she was more interested in eating the cake mixture than putting it into the paper cases! My DS told me that earlier in the day she had said, "I like Gran......she's got an iPad!" :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


Wonderful work. His pottery really is coming on- I liked the light one with the interesting lid. Such variety in there as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a unexpected hour with my daughter and grandchildren today. Vicky wanted Es bunny back so we decided it was easiest to meet at the shopping centre opposite church as I was going there. Gordon is smiling loads now with his cute verbalising- Vick commented on how much easier it is to get him to smile than it was Elizabeth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are right. We have always just called them possums and I forget that I need to spell it opossum.


So is it pronounced possum? I was going to ask that because sometimes see it written as opossum and others as possum.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just shopped and put groceries away for meals for 10 people for 4 days. I'll start cooking and baking after a quick rest and lunch. Have a great time and wonderful Thanksgiving.


I was going to say that's a lot to cook for a few days- and then realised that is what I grew up cooking for! When I left home cooking for me or me and the friend I was sharing a place with seemed so strange.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate, glad you got away for some respite time. Hugs.
> 
> Margaret: I live the E stories. Maybe you should start a scrapbook if printed copies of them?
> 
> ...


I have thought I should find the stories of E and collect them together. And I guess now Gordon ones. A diary of them I would never get around to keeping!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I may just have to have some squash soup and a BBQ pork sandwich for dinner as a taste test. Those two dishes are almost done.


Ohhh lucky you , i could have been your taster????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive actually had a good day even sat and knit for a while , seems to be most painful during the night and on the morning ,
> Glad the lavender seems to help


A relief to at least get a bit of time relatively pain free. Is the pain relief helping you sleep overnight?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad you've had a better day. Lets hope this is the beginning of the end of your shingles. Hope you can get a decent rest tonight.


I did thank you , only woke up once to pain and hot itchy skin so quickly took some tablets and a nice cool cloth , I could up the tablets some more but will try the same dose tonight and if i only wake once I'll stick to this dose


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you; after Thursday, I won't be doing much prep and cooking; just re-heating and adding new choices each day. Breakfasts are overnight casseroles; one with potatoes and eggs and one done as baked french toast. Lunches are left overs from day before and dinners are brought out from refrigerator downstairs. Turkey & fixings on Thursday, BBQ pulled pork for Friday, honey ham with mac & cheese for Saturday and home made pizza for Sunday lunch before everyone heads home. We'll make caramel apples on Friday for the kids to add their touches to, but otherwise the kids are to bring board games and other activities. I'll cerainly take advantage of 30f temps outside for extra refrig space.


You sound well organised. Should enable you to enjoy the time with family rather than spending it in the kitchen. HAs to some advantage in such cold weather :sm01:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> That's good news, as an aside, no way do I like Charlie Farley and Cammie Knickers, taking over the throne, the only throne they should sit on is the bathroom one!


Charles is not all bad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad your day was a little better.


Thank you Bonnie , husband said i look less haggard but still white as a sheet and black eyes , think he was trying to cheer me up ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was looking after Caitlin today and we baked some fairy cakes, but she was more interested in eating the cake mixture than putting it into the paper cases! My DS told me that earlier in the day she had said, "I like Gran......she's got an iPad!" :sm16: :sm09:


And what does she use the iPad for? 
E likes photos. Main ones she asks for are Baby and Toot Toot. As I said to Vicky it's a shame when the effort you make for them isn't appreciated (this is the Toot Toot video I took for her).
Interestingly E made no effort to eat the pasta yesterday. 
Clearly she loved the rolling as the first thing she says when asked what she did was rolling pin. What did you roll? Flour,...egg.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


Joy, you work so hard for all these people at Elm I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving party together.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


Happy thanksgiving to you Joy , your family and your extended family and friends have a wonderful day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So cute! Are fairy cakes the same as cupcakes?


Here fairy cakes are cupcakes that have the middle of the top cut out, jam and cream put in and then the circle cut in half and put into the cream like fairy wings. Then sprinkled with icing sugar (powdered sugar). We used to call them butterfly cakes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I did thank you , only woke up once to pain and hot itchy skin so quickly took some tablets and a nice cool cloth , I could up the tablets some more but will try the same dose tonight and if i only wake once I'll stick to this dose


 :sm24: That sounds better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. I missed that your daughter was engaged.


I thought it was me forgetting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just in David Cassidy aged 67 has passed away from multiple organ failure. RIP, pop idol!


He was one of my idols. I missed hearing this- but had heard that he was very sick.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive actually had a good day even sat and knit for a while , seems to be most painful during the night and on the morning ,
> Glad the lavender seems to help


I am so glad you have managed to sit and knit... that is a plus for you for sure. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ours is 3 days after my birthday, but that doesn't mean he remembers my birthday! We had to go to North Dakota one year over Easter break to get some things his aunt wanted to go to family after she went to the nursing home. I waited all day. Finally after dinner I ordered dessert. We don't usually get any, but by that time I was VERY unhappy about it, and I was going to celebrate by myself if I had to. I only ordered for me. He might be a day early now, but he hasn't forgotten since! To him birthdays are just another day. For the rest of us it's special. He does much better remembering our anniversary.


Birthdays don't mean anything to David either- other than a meal with family. He really doesn't care about presents so I don't normally give him anything now. And usually buy something I want for myself- better than getting something I don't really want!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was looking after Caitlin today and we baked some fairy cakes, but she was more interested in eating the cake mixture than putting it into the paper cases! My DS told me that earlier in the day she had said, "I like Gran......she's got an iPad!" :sm16: :sm09:


LOL. I like the cake mixture too... :sm24:

RE ... The ipad... :sm17: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, it can get rather stressful, I don't usually get too stressed out, but I haven't heard from him at all today, so a bit worried, but then no news is always good news so... Hopefully he'll be calling me soon saying that he's parked in Remsen.
> Sounds like a great holiday at your house. :sm24:


I would think a full days driving would be tough on an aching body. While he is sure to be OK- what are the chances of a second accident? but it has made it very obvious how quickly it can happen. But yes anything really serious you would have heard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's for sure! We went again this afternoon and used the coupon. Cost us a whole $.20! Of course it was more than that in gas. 1 eagle today. Attempted to watch trains for an hour before getting supper out but only saw 1 when we got there. Stopped at the post office and emptied the box, then got groceries and gas. Some idiot cut us off on the way home from the gas station. Used their signal, but just came on over. If DH had seen what was going to happen, we would be sitting in the ER after getting cut out of the truck. He would have clipped the passenger front corner and spun us around and back into him. Thanking God He kept us safe. We had just enough warning. A few choice words were said! Home safe and snuggled under my blanket. DH's lunch is already made for morning. FM is flaring from weather changes. I think I am feeling it more since I quit the Gabapentin but I'm not going back on it. It will get better. Hair cut at 8:15 in the morning! Now just have to get out of the garage!


Perfect timing as it turned out. God did keep you safe indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


What a lot of work- but how thoughtful to provide then with a Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I guess at 7.45pm I had better bring in the sheets etc for the bed tonight!
And then listen to another disc on the audiobook so I can get more of the Toot Toot done. I want the jumper/sweatrer for Es birthday which is Friday next week- once the Toot Toot is done while a lot of knitting most is easy after that. Hope to get it far enough that I can do the last part of the Fair Isle at knitting tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> News just in David Cassidy aged 67 has passed away from multiple organ failure. RIP, pop idol!


He was one of my favourites also. I had posters of him all over my room when I was young. Very sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It shouldn't be a problem, it is pretty cut and dried.
> No, he wouldn't even let me put any on his bruises this morning, said it was gloopy and didn't want it. :sm16:


Oh well, I guess he just suffered through the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Charles is not all bad.


I would have to disagree seriously with Fan over her appalling lack of respect.
I have had very kind responses from both Prince Charles, and the Duchess of Cornwall, when I have chosen to write. Both are very courteous. And Charles holds some excellent principles.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> TNS, sorry to hear about your DD and her breakup. I know it is quite painful for her and therefore, painful for you too. Big Hugs for both of you.


Thank you Daralene.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was looking after Caitlin today and we baked some fairy cakes, but she was more interested in eating the cake mixture than putting it into the paper cases! My DS told me that earlier in the day she had said, "I like Gran......she's got an iPad!" :sm16: :sm09:


Straight to the point, eh? It's quite refreshing hearing young children's comments. One little girl we knew, whose mum had explained the physical differences between her body and a little boy's said, "oh I'm glad it isn't on his face" :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm sure all my U.S. friends are getting ready to celebrate Thanksgiving Day. I wish you a very Happy Thanksgiving Day. Enjoy this special day with your family and friends.


I second this! Try to get some time to relax in between and after all the preparations :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's for sure! We went again this afternoon and used the coupon. Cost us a whole $.20! Of course it was more than that in gas. 1 eagle today. Attempted to watch trains for an hour before getting supper out but only saw 1 when we got there. Stopped at the post office and emptied the box, then got groceries and gas. Some idiot cut us off on the way home from the gas station. Used their signal, but just came on over. If DH had seen what was going to happen, we would be sitting in the ER after getting cut out of the truck. He would have clipped the passenger front corner and spun us around and back into him. Thanking God He kept us safe. We had just enough warning. A few choice words were said! Home safe and snuggled under my blanket. DH's lunch is already made for morning. FM is flaring from weather changes. I think I am feeling it more since I quit the Gabapentin but I'm not going back on it. It will get better. Hair cut at 8:15 in the morning! Now just have to get out of the garage!


So glad the potential accident was avoided by an alert DH. Another very scary escape... hope your FM flare calms down quickly.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


Wow! we are all in awe of you and the good folks involved with Elm. Thanksgiving on a massive scale! I'm glad you seem to have enough help but it must be a big undertaking nevertheless. May God bless all your efforts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It shouldn't be a problem, it is pretty cut and dried.
> No, he wouldn't even let me put any on his bruises this morning, said it was gloopy and didn't want it. :sm16:


Oh well, silly man. And I agree... Epsom salts in the bath would help a lot. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami-I'm so glad you and DH are okay!


From me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had a unexpected hour with my daughter and grandchildren today. Vicky wanted Es bunny back so we decided it was easiest to meet at the shopping centre opposite church as I was going there. Gordon is smiling loads now with his cute verbalising- Vick commented on how much easier it is to get him to smile than it was Elizabeth.


They are all so different aren't they? Penelope is much more serious than Serena was. She does smile and giggle but is selective to who. LOL. Oh and she started commando crawling yesterday! Good grief she is only 6 and half months. Not quite sitting on her own yet but nearly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


You and yours are such a blessing to so many. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I'm glad you all are okay and you had enough warning to avoid a major accident, your angels were definitely watching over you also. I hope that the fm flare passes quickly.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That had to be scary!


A little! It sure gave us a good push.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami-I'm so glad you and DH are okay!


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> So is it pronounced possum? I was going to ask that because sometimes see it written as opossum and others as possum.


Yes, pronounced possum


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have thought I should find the stories of E and collect them together. And I guess now Gordon ones. A diary of them I would never get around to keeping!


That would be a treasure for later years!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes but won't get married for a couple of years. They do live together.


RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. I missed that your daughter was engaged.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> You, too. I also have to cook some gluten free and soy free and dairy free items. Plus DGS eats only a few item; I'm hopeful he'll try some new versions of things he likes (poached pears and maple carrots). There's always peanut butter. Happy Thanksgiving.


Does make life interesting doesn't it! Happy thanksgiving to you also.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all those in the US have a great Thanksgiving


Thank you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


You have a wonderful holiday also! Wonderful you are receiving some help. Hope all goes well on Thursday. Sounds like a mammoth cooking spree!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds adorable.


darowil said:


> Here fairy cakes are cupcakes that have the middle of the top cut out, jam and cream put in and then the circle cut in half and put into the cream like fairy wings. Then sprinkled with icing sugar (powdered sugar). We used to call them butterfly cakes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a picture brings to mind! :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


TNS said:


> Straight to the point, eh? It's quite refreshing hearing young children's comments. One little girl we knew, whose mum had explained the physical differences between her body and a little boy's said, "oh I'm glad it isn't on his face" :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I did thank you , only woke up once to pain and hot itchy skin so quickly took some tablets and a nice cool cloth , I could up the tablets some more but will try the same dose tonight and if i only wake once I'll stick to this dose


Good the tablets are helping and you can sleep. Continued healing wishes for you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I did thank you , only woke up once to pain and hot itchy skin so quickly took some tablets and a nice cool cloth , I could up the tablets some more but will try the same dose tonight and if i only wake once I'll stick to this dose


That sounds better not good but better :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been soaking my toes in Epsom salts twice a day since hurting them. I'm okay when I wake up but shortly after walking around a bit they start to throb. Such a bother!


sugarsugar said:


> Oh well, silly man. And I agree... Epsom salts in the bath would help a lot. :sm19:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes but won't get married for a couple of years. They do live together.


I'm hopeful that she's able to find happiness.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Joy, you work so hard for all these people at Elm I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving party together.


I quite agree. Prayers for everyone and have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been soaking my toes in Epsom salts twice a day since hurting them. I okay when I wake up but shortly after walking around a bit they start to throb. Such a bother!


Ouch so sorry! Did that this past summer and it is a bother isn't it?!! I ended up taking ibuprofen to calm the inflammation down which helped. But other than that and elevating so little can be done. Hope it heals quickly for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am too. Time will tell. She's known him for 17 years and after the last brief (little over a year) marriage they started dating.
She is emphatic that they wait 2-3 years before marrying but he was equally emphatic that he go ahead and give her an engagement ring. I like him so far and he does not drink which after the last one is a big, big plus! 


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hopeful that she's able to find happiness.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's for sure! We went again this afternoon and used the coupon. Cost us a whole $.20! Of course it was more than that in gas. 1 eagle today. Attempted to watch trains for an hour before getting supper out but only saw 1 when we got there. Stopped at the post office and emptied the box, then got groceries and gas. Some idiot cut us off on the way home from the gas station. Used their signal, but just came on over. If DH had seen what was going to happen, we would be sitting in the ER after getting cut out of the truck. He would have clipped the passenger front corner and spun us around and back into him. Thanking God He kept us safe. We had just enough warning. A few choice words were said! Home safe and snuggled under my blanket. DH's lunch is already made for morning. FM is flaring from weather changes. I think I am feeling it more since I quit the Gabapentin but I'm not going back on it. It will get better. Hair cut at 8:15 in the morning! Now just have to get out of the garage!


Close call! So glad you are safe!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Straight to the point, eh? It's quite refreshing hearing young children's comments. One little girl we knew, whose mum had explained the physical differences between her body and a little boy's said, "oh I'm glad it isn't on his face" :sm16: :sm16:


That gave me the giggles :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got up a little befor 6 a.m. and started baking & cleaning. HAD to do dishes before I could start the baking. I made a paleo pie crust, then after baking it and sitting it on counter to cool I made the paleo pie filling and a paleo peach cobbler. Cobbler is now baked and have about 15-20 min more on the pumpkin pie. Also have the first of 3 batches of dough going in the bread machine which has about an hour to go. I'd like to have everything done by 2 if possible and then take take a nap and/or knit some.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am too. Time will tell. She's known him for 17 years and after the last brief (little over a year) marriage they started dating.
> She is emphatic that they wait 2-3 years before marrying but he was equally emphatic that he go ahead and give her an engagement ring. I like him so far and he does not drink which after the last one is a big, big plus!


I hear that... I had a similar requirement (met one who asked for a first date at a bar...turned it down!). I've been there and done that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Peach cobbler sounds great! I haven't made one in years. 

I'm off to get morning chores done and work a bit--we are having Thanksgiving dinner at noonish. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts applied as needed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


Wow! Joy, that's going to be quite a feast. I'm glad you got the required donations & are having some help. I hope you have a great day


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do love it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a unexpected hour with my daughter and grandchildren today. Vicky wanted Es bunny back so we decided it was easiest to meet at the shopping centre opposite church as I was going there. Gordon is smiling loads now with his cute verbalising- Vick commented on how much easier it is to get him to smile than it was Elizabeth.


That's a great surprise. Lol, no two children are ever alike.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did thank you , only woke up once to pain and hot itchy skin so quickly took some tablets and a nice cool cloth , I could up the tablets some more but will try the same dose tonight and if i only wake once I'll stick to this dose


That's great, definitely an improvement. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope all works for your daughter this time, she doesn’t need anymore heartbreak 

Sonja, glad to hear you got some sleep, hopefully the meds let you be mire comfortable

Tami, glad you didn’t end up in a fender bender, it seems you have to be so watchful when driving, so many fools on the road.

I’ve got the GKs for 2 nights but I’m not sure if they are coming tonight or tomorrow night???? DIL didn’t have her schedule with her when she told me & was to call back but didn’t. I’ve talked to DS a few days ago but he wasn’t sure & when I called last night there was no answer. My schedule isn’t very hectic these days but I’d just like to know.

It’s another grey morning here. We are expecting more snow & it’s supposed to warm up to the freezing point & then we’re are to get sleet, Oh, joy, I hate ice. I’m not big on the -17C/0F we have this morning but would much rather that than worry about freezing rain.

Last night I tried starting the “boots” crocheted onto flip flops. I managed to get the foundation stitches done but the yarn I was planning to use isn’t heavy enough, I thought I would just use some stash but it looks like I will have to buy specific yarn????so that plan is on hold now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope all works for your daughter this time, she doesn't need anymore heartbreak
> 
> Sonja, glad to hear you got some sleep, hopefully the meds let you be mire comfortable
> 
> ...


I'll be following along as you report on these.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was just checking my emails & came across these. Has anyone seen them? Look really interesting but pretty pricy.

https://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-needles/addi-crazy-trio?mc_cid=3a57ce9a81&mc_eid=77aa2f9fa7


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, you are an inspiration, i admire your generosity of spirit.
KayeJo, glad you heard from David.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Straight to the point, eh? It's quite refreshing hearing young children's comments. One little girl we knew, whose mum had explained the physical differences between her body and a little boy's said, "oh I'm glad it isn't on his face" :sm16: :sm16:


 ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Will post more later, having ocular migraine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my emails & came across these. Has anyone seen them? Look really interesting but pretty pricy.
> 
> https://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-needles/addi-crazy-trio?mc_cid=3a57ce9a81&mc_eid=77aa2f9fa7


Pricey especially if you have to buy each one separately. If it's a 3 piece set, not quite so bad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Will post more later, having ocular migraine.


Hope it's gone quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's good news, as an aside, no way do I like Charlie Farley and Cammie Knickers, taking over the throne, the only throne they should sit on is the bathroom one!


 :sm09: I don't think there would be much choice unless Charlie abdicates. Hopefully Elizabeth will live as long if not longer than her mother.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up again. We are having our Thanksgiving at oldest DD's tomorrow night (a day early) so her fiance's children can come. Between the two of them there are 9 kids, fiance's mom, girl friend of DGS, boy friend of DGD, boyfriend of fiance's DD, DH and myself; I think that is 17 in all. I'm getting up super early and making dinner rolls per requested, a paleo pumpkin pie, and paleo peach cobbler. I'll be busy all day and dinner is at 7 pm. Then on Thursday I'll be roasting my own turkey and dressing for here. We'll eat some of the turkey and dressing and I'll freeze the rest for when Hannah get's back on Sunday from Miami. Hope all have a wonderful Thanksgiving if you are celebrating and for those not also wish you a wonderful next few days. I'll check back in when I get a chance. Sending all hugs! TTYL


That's quite a crowd. Enjoy yourself and don't overdo it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just in David Cassidy aged 67 has passed away from multiple organ failure. RIP, pop idol!


Yes. Very sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, it can get rather stressful, I don't usually get too stressed out, but I haven't heard from him at all today, so a bit worried, but then no news is always good news so... Hopefully he'll be calling me soon saying that he's parked in Remsen.
> Sounds like a great holiday at your house. :sm24:


I can understand that you must be worried after his accident. As you say, no news is good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's 3. Mel Tillis, and the lady who was the head angel in Touched by an Angel. She had a beautiful voice.


That was Della Reese.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's like trying to drive a kite! If it's too bad we park it. We left Crater National Park this spring and got caught by a huge dust devil. Figure my seat is about 6' off the ground, at least. The top of the funnel was above my head. We both saw it at the same time and he let off the gas just fast enough that it caught our front corner. If it had hit broadside it probably would have done the same as the gust that hit David.


I had no idea that you received gusts like that. Must be very scary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he's definitely back on it. lol
> He said he's a little sore, when I talked to him just a bit ago.


I'm glad you heard from him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And a friendly reminder on that, keep your fingers away from the door edges when it's that windy, use the door handles and something that if the door slams on it, it won't take off your fingers, in high winds like that, it certainly can do serious damage to fingers and hands.


Thanks - a good reminder.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We have 15 signed up for the Christmas card exchange. Last call for anyone else to sign up. I will break the list into groups tomorrow. It has been suggested that I make smaller groups. If you have signed up, give me some feedback please!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Will post more later, having ocular migraine.


Commiserations, I used to get them plus ultra sensitivity to touch, but a chiropractor 'cured' me in a couple of manipulations to my neck 30 years ago. I've never had a full blown migraine since, just occasional visual disturbance and the sensations that preceded the migraine.... wouldn't have believed it possible. He said it worked on about 80% of the time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have 15 signed up for the Christmas card exchange. Last call for anyone else to sign up. I will break the list into groups tomorrow. It has been suggested that I make smaller groups. If you have signed up, give me some feedback please!


I like that idea, 3 groups of 5 perhaps. It can get costly for we downunder folks at $3 postage per card. I really love receiving cards from around the world from the tea party folks. Thank you Tami for setting up this delightful exchange.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what does she use the iPad for?
> E likes photos. Main ones she asks for are Baby and Toot Toot. As I said to Vicky it's a shame when the effort you make for them isn't appreciated (this is the Toot Toot video I took for her).
> Interestingly E made no effort to eat the pasta yesterday.
> Clearly she loved the rolling as the first thing she says when asked what she did was rolling pin. What did you roll? Flour,...egg.


I already had some free games from Duplo (baby lego) which Luke loved and now she does too. It's amazing how quickly they learn to use the touch screen - and other things....yesterday I couldn't get the blue ray player to work, Caitlin walked over pressed 2 buttons and voila! She didn't say anything, but I got a look that said, "Poor old soul!"


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> I like that idea, 3 groups of 5 perhaps. It can get costly for we downunder folks at $3 postage per card. I really love receiving cards from around the world from the tea party folks. Thank you Tami for setting up this delightful exchange.


I don't have strong feelings either way. Thank you Tami for giving up you time for us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here fairy cakes are cupcakes that have the middle of the top cut out, jam and cream put in and then the circle cut in half and put into the cream like fairy wings. Then sprinkled with icing sugar (powdered sugar). We used to call them butterfly cakes.


They're butterfly or angel cakes here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have to disagree seriously with Fan over her appalling lack of respect.
> I have had very kind responses from both Prince Charles, and the Duchess of Cornwall, when I have chosen to write. Both are very courteous. And Charles holds some excellent principles.


But not principled enough to stay faithful to his wife! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Straight to the point, eh? It's quite refreshing hearing young children's comments. One little girl we knew, whose mum had explained the physical differences between her body and a little boy's said, "oh I'm glad it isn't on his face" :sm16: :sm16:


That made me laugh out loud! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You and yours are such a blessing to so many. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.


(Re Ohio Joy) :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> We have 15 signed up for the Christmas card exchange. Last call for anyone else to sign up. I will break the list into groups tomorrow. It has been suggested that I make smaller groups. If you have signed up, give me some feedback please!


Whatever everyone decides is fine with me. Thanks again Tami.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Whatever everyone decides is fine with me. Thanks again Tami.


I'm with Lynette.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my emails & came across these. Has anyone seen them? Look really interesting but pretty pricy.
> 
> https://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-needles/addi-crazy-trio?mc_cid=3a57ce9a81&mc_eid=77aa2f9fa7


My LYS has them in stock so I'm going to try them. Should operate the same as the Neko ones.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> But not principled enough to stay faithful to his wife! :sm16: :sm09:


Hence my lack of respect????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


Hope you sleep well after a very emotional day. Hugs!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


I am glad the funeral went well. That is some comfort. ((((hugs))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Commiserations, I used to get them plus ultra sensitivity to touch, but a chiropractor 'cured' me in a couple of manipulations to my neck 30 years ago. I've never had a full blown migraine since, just occasional visual disturbance and the sensations that preceded the migraine.... wouldn't have believed it possible. He said it worked on about 80% of the time.


That's fantastic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I like that idea, 3 groups of 5 perhaps. It can get costly for we downunder folks at $3 postage per card. I really love receiving cards from around the world from the tea party folks. Thank you Tami for setting up this delightful exchange.


You are welcome. I enjoy doing it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I already had some free games from Duplo (baby lego) which Luke loved and now she does too. It's amazing how quickly they learn to use the touch screen - and other things....yesterday I couldn't get the blue ray player to work, Caitlin walked over pressed 2 buttons and voila! She didn't say anything, but I got a look that said, "Poor old soul!"


Arriana doesn't like Duplos at all. It has to be regular Lego. But she and Damien neither one ever put things in their mouths that didn't belong.

DD is on my Amazon account so I could have all the games that she has. I have just always made it a rule that the kids weren't allowed on my phone, tablet, or computer. Damien is occasionally allowed on my computer for school work. He is in advanced math and all of that is online only, one problem at a time. If he is here and needs to work on it, I let him on, but that's all he's allowed to do on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I don't have strong feelings either way. Thank you Tami for giving up you time for us.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


That says so much as to the kind of man your brother was. Very thoughtful of your cousin to fly up. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


Family gatherings are special even when the reason is a funeral.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Will post more later, having ocular migraine.


Oh no. Hope it leaves quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I already had some free games from Duplo (baby lego) which Luke loved and now she does too. It's amazing how quickly they learn to use the touch screen - and other things....yesterday I couldn't get the blue ray player to work, Caitlin walked over pressed 2 buttons and voila! She didn't say anything, but I got a look that said, "Poor old soul!"


Already!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> But not principled enough to stay faithful to his wife! :sm16: :sm09:


I think we best not continue this line of discussion


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have 15 signed up for the Christmas card exchange. Last call for anyone else to sign up. I will break the list into groups tomorrow. It has been suggested that I make smaller groups. If you have signed up, give me some feedback please!


I'm okay with whatever you choose. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


Glad the funeral went well Kate and that it is now behind you , hope you get a good nights sleep


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think we best not continue this line of discussion


Yup...politics!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, glad you got cured. I will look into this.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you seems to be getting better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad funeral went well. Of course you are tired. Emotions drain us quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are all so different aren't they? Penelope is much more serious than Serena was. She does smile and giggle but is selective to who. LOL. Oh and she started commando crawling yesterday! Good grief she is only 6 and half months. Not quite sitting on her own yet but nearly.


How exciting-already?. Funny how they don't all do things in the 'correct' order isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am too. Time will tell. She's known him for 17 years and after the last brief (little over a year) marriage they started dating.
> She is emphatic that they wait 2-3 years before marrying but he was equally emphatic that he go ahead and give her an engagement ring. I like him so far and he does not drink which after the last one is a big, big plus!


Not drinking is a big plus that's for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It's Thursday here- so Happy Thanksgiving to all in the US.
Hope that amongst all the cooking so many of you are doing you can relax and enjoy it also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my emails & came across these. Has anyone seen them? Look really interesting but pretty pricy.
> 
> https://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-needles/addi-crazy-trio?mc_cid=3a57ce9a81&mc_eid=77aa2f9fa7


I've seen them on KP (or similar ones)- not sure what I think of them. Not sure how easy they would be to hold. Would only be by trying that would be able to tell. And if that is a guide as to the price don't think I will buying a set to try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I finished the Toot Toot on the jumper before I went to bed so straight out stocking stitch in the round for the KP group this morning. Not perfect- Fair Isle is not my forte. Have the carried across colours showing in places and sometimes the work isn't that even. That part might improve with blocking (assuming I finish in time and not the birthday!). But a 2 year old won't be too fussy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yup...politics!


 :sm15: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I already had some free games from Duplo (baby lego) which Luke loved and now she does too. It's amazing how quickly they learn to use the touch screen - and other things....yesterday I couldn't get the blue ray player to work, Caitlin walked over pressed 2 buttons and voila! She didn't say anything, but I got a look that said, "Poor old soul!"


Really? How do they know that so young?
E can swipe effectively- and usually able to hang up. She did try ringing Mum Tuesday- recognises the photo- but got Aunty Maryanne and then Grandad! I was on my favourites page having just rung Brett.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's Thursday here- so Happy Thanksgiving to all in the US.
> Hope that amongst all the cooking so many of you are doing you can relax and enjoy it also.


Thank you! Just put the last dessert (strawberry jello with pretzel crust) in the outdoor refrigerator! Done for tonight I believe. Still need to set the table, get out serving pieces, get ham in slow cooker, make mashed potatoes, and get everything set for reheating by noon tomorrow when company starts arriving. I'm as ready as I'm going to be. I'm hoping to go to the LYS on Saturday. We have a support your local businesses on that day do I always try to visit my favorite places.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've seen them on KP (or similar ones)- not sure what I think of them. Not sure how easy they would be to hold. Would only be by trying that would be able to tell. And if that is a guide as to the price don't think I will buying a set to try.


That's why I want to do a trial at the LYS.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


Glad it went as well as could be expected. Not surprising you are tired-it's easy to forget how tiring emotional situations are. The chance to catch up with people you don't often see are a good part from a funeral.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Arriana doesn't like Duplos at all. It has to be regular Lego. But she and Damien neither one ever put things in their mouths that didn't belong.
> 
> DD is on my Amazon account so I could have all the games that she has. I have just always made it a rule that the kids weren't allowed on my phone, tablet, or computer. Damien is occasionally allowed on my computer for school work. He is in advanced math and all of that is online only, one problem at a time. If he is here and needs to work on it, I let him on, but that's all he's allowed to do on it.


I need to work out what to allow Elizabeth to do. While I don't intend to give her my pin I'm sure she will soon figure it out! But all my photos are on my devices and she loves looking at them. And it's fun watching her as she giggles away at the same video again and again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you! Just put the last dessert (strawberry jello with pretzel crust) in the outdoor refrigerator! Done for tonight I believe. Still need to set the table, get out serving pieces, get ham in slow cooker, make mashed potatoes, and get everything set for reheating by noon tomorrow when company starts arriving. I'm as ready as I'm going to be. I'm hoping to go to the LYS on Saturday. We have a support your local businesses on that day do I always try to visit my favorite places.


Thats a good excuse to buy some yarn isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's why I want to do a trial at the LYS.


Saturday? And maybe buy a set instead of yarn- or as well as :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to take the Toot Toot for a drive to knitting group. A birthday cake today and I won't be able to eat any of it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news - yea for the knitting. When i am sick it always seems to get worse as it darkens into night --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ive actually had a good day even sat and knit for a while , seems to be most painful during the night and on the morning ,
> Glad the lavender seems to help


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love your 'alternative' Thanksgiving. sounds wonderful. what were the movies suggested and which one did you chose? --- sam



machriste said:


> You sound admirably organized, Rookie! I bet you've had some practice!!!
> 
> Well friends, we are having our second Thanksgiving dinner of the month tonight! Chef had one early in the month, so the girls would be ready for more turkey on the day. Evidently it was well received, because the girls have a special event tonight where they got to choose the menu-they chose a turkey dinner!!! I close the house at 6 pm Wednesday night and open it Sunday at noon.
> 
> My holiday will be different and simple. DD1, SIL And DGS are going to inlaws in Iowa, so DD2 and I have ordered a catered dinner and then going to movies. DD2 is a film buff, so she sent me 4 suggestions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds as though you will be busy on thanksgiving - a blessing for you and all your helpers tomorrow. hope all goes well. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just wanted to wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating this week. Don and I have spent a good bit of the last 3 days baking, peeling and preparing for baking on Thursday of nearly a bushel of sweet potatoes/yams for our folks and family at Elm. Paula and Susan and their families will be there to help prepare, serve, and clean up as well as several of my volunteers who want to be a part of the day with us. I'm guessing that we may serve about 60 people all told. Although there are a few other sites serving on Thursday also, so some folks may make the rounds of some of those places, too.
> 
> I have 5 turkeys thawing at Elm and a very large ham, all needing a bit of timing to make the announced serving time--plus several sides to be worked into the time schedule. The cranberries, salads, veggies, drinks and desserts, and appetizers/snacks for the early arrivals.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love your 'alternative' Thanksgiving. sounds wonderful. what were the movies suggested and which one did you chose? --- sam


We haven't chosen yet, but maybe Ladybird (it's not about Mrs. Lyndon B. Johnson.) I'll let you know what we ended deciding on. The others are Murder on the Orient Express, The Darkest Hour and Three Billboards Outside Epping, Missouri.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a good excuse to buy some yarn isn't it?


As if I need one!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saturday? And maybe buy a set instead of yarn- or as well as :sm01:


For some reason, I find it easier to justify more needles (some already in use on WIPs) than yarn. When she had bargain bins for yarn, the deal was usually to tough to pass up. Now she does random clear outs and advises her Facebook and email listings. First come, first served and usually sells out within a couple of days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, haven't been on much today, busy getting stuff done, I made cinnamon rolls, got the fish tanks cleaned, floors swept & mopped, dishes done, a load of laundry done, and a few other little things. I may make my cranberry sauce in a bit, but otherwise, I'll just sit and knit with you all. 
Hope all are doing well, I probably have plenty of pages to catch up on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie , husband said i look less haggard but still white as a sheet and black eyes , think he was trying to cheer me up ????


 :sm06: Lol!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Straight to the point, eh? It's quite refreshing hearing young children's comments. One little girl we knew, whose mum had explained the physical differences between her body and a little boy's said, "oh I'm glad it isn't on his face" :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are all so different aren't they? Penelope is much more serious than Serena was. She does smile and giggle but is selective to who. LOL. Oh and she started commando crawling yesterday! Good grief she is only 6 and half months. Not quite sitting on her own yet but nearly.


Lol! How the time flies, it's so hard to believe she's 6 months already, let alone crawling, goodness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been soaking my toes in Epsom salts twice a day since hurting them. I'm okay when I wake up but shortly after walking around a bit they start to throb. Such a bother!


That makes it hard to get things done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am too. Time will tell. She's known him for 17 years and after the last brief (little over a year) marriage they started dating.
> She is emphatic that they wait 2-3 years before marrying but he was equally emphatic that he go ahead and give her an engagement ring. I like him so far and he does not drink which after the last one is a big, big plus!


Sounds like a sensible idea to wait, nice that he wants her to have the ring though, and even better that you like him so far, long may it last. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got up a little befor 6 a.m. and started baking & cleaning. HAD to do dishes before I could start the baking. I made a paleo pie crust, then after baking it and sitting it on counter to cool I made the paleo pie filling and a paleo peach cobbler. Cobbler is now baked and have about 15-20 min more on the pumpkin pie. Also have the first of 3 batches of dough going in the bread machine which has about an hour to go. I'd like to have everything done by 2 if possible and then take take a nap and/or knit some.


Wow, sore toes or not, you certainly got a lot accomplished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, you are an inspiration, i admire your generosity of spirit.
> KayeJo, glad you heard from David.


He just got home a bit ago, said he's not too sore, but the bruise on his but the bruise on his butt sure is angry looking. I won't post a picture of it though. lolol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He just got home a bit ago, said he's not too sore, but the bruise on his but the bruise on his butt sure is angry looking. I won't post a picture of it though. lolol


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Will post more later, having ocular migraine.


Hope your headache is gone by now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pricey especially if you have to buy each one separately. If it's a 3 piece set, not quite so bad.


I'm sure they come in a 3 piece set


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Commiserations, I used to get them plus ultra sensitivity to touch, but a chiropractor 'cured' me in a couple of manipulations to my neck 30 years ago. I've never had a full blown migraine since, just occasional visual disturbance and the sensations that preceded the migraine.... wouldn't have believed it possible. He said it worked on about 80% of the time.


That great that he could cure you. I find I have many less since I don't work anymore, much less stress


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I already had some free games from Duplo (baby lego) which Luke loved and now she does too. It's amazing how quickly they learn to use the touch screen - and other things....yesterday I couldn't get the blue ray player to work, Caitlin walked over pressed 2 buttons and voila! She didn't say anything, but I got a look that said, "Poor old soul!"


????????????my GKs love the iPad too. GD loved to look at all the pictures too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> But not principled enough to stay faithful to his wife! :sm16: :sm09:


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My LYS has them in stock so I'm going to try them. Should operate the same as the Neko ones.


I thought so too but since they are metal, no flexing like the plastic ones, that's one of the complaints about the Neko Ones, I've read.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


It's always good to see family but seems so often it's for these occasions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks - a good reminder.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have 15 signed up for the Christmas card exchange. Last call for anyone else to sign up. I will break the list into groups tomorrow. It has been suggested that I make smaller groups. If you have signed up, give me some feedback please!


I'm good either way, whatever works best for the masses. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I already had some free games from Duplo (baby lego) which Luke loved and now she does too. It's amazing how quickly they learn to use the touch screen - and other things....yesterday I couldn't get the blue ray player to work, Caitlin walked over pressed 2 buttons and voila! She didn't say anything, but I got a look that said, "Poor old soul!"


Lol!!! Don't you just love that look? :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had no idea that you received gusts like that. Must be very scary.


That is the first we've had like that. Mostly we just get wind. If it's too windy, we park for the day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I finished the Toot Toot on the jumper before I went to bed so straight out stocking stitch in the round for the KP group this morning. Not perfect- Fair Isle is not my forte. Have the carried across colours showing in places and sometimes the work isn't that even. That part might improve with blocking (assuming I finish in time and not the birthday!). But a 2 year old won't be too fussy.


That's good. I wouldn't have been able to do fair isle with anyone around! It will look great when finished. E will love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I need to work out what to allow Elizabeth to do. While I don't intend to give her my pin I'm sure she will soon figure it out! But all my photos are on my devices and she loves looking at them. And it's fun watching her as she giggles away at the same video again and again.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure they come in a 3 piece set


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


I'm glad that so many came and that you all can move forward now that the funeral is over. 
I imagine you will sleep quite well, it's emotionally exhausting. 
HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's Thursday here- so Happy Thanksgiving to all in the US.
> Hope that amongst all the cooking so many of you are doing you can relax and enjoy it also.


Thank you!
I plan to knit as much as possible and visit with you all, David will go fishing since it's to be a lovely day. I will cook the turkey and stuffing, cranberry sauce, and mashed potato. Need to decide what I want to make for dessert, I think I'm pumpkin pied out. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I finished the Toot Toot on the jumper before I went to bed so straight out stocking stitch in the round for the KP group this morning. Not perfect- Fair Isle is not my forte. Have the carried across colours showing in places and sometimes the work isn't that even. That part might improve with blocking (assuming I finish in time and not the birthday!). But a 2 year old won't be too fussy.


She is going to love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Really? How do they know that so young?
> E can swipe effectively- and usually able to hang up. She did try ringing Mum Tuesday- recognises the photo- but got Aunty Maryanne and then Grandad! I was on my favourites page having just rung Brett.


Lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I haven't got as much done as I had hoped. We probably won't have dessert tomorrow. I got bread made after my hair cut and errands. The someone decided he wanted homemade pizza for supper so there went my oven space again. Then had to go work at the club. Got home about 9:15 and made stuffing and we got the bird stuffed and ready to go in the pan in the morning. I forgot my aunt still has my roaster. So....I put foil on my big jelly roll pan, the put a 9x13 pan in that and put foil in that. DH will be awake early and will put the turkey in the pan, put bacon on top, cover the breast with foil and put it in the oven so I don't have to get up real early. 

Carple tunnel is giving me fits tonight and had an asthma attack as we were finishing the turkey. Third time this week I've used my inhaler. I don't know if it's the colder air or what. Oh well. Dr appointment on the 4th. 

DH is sleeping in his chair and I'm ready for bed. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all here in the US. Good wishes to all of the rest of you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for all the sweet words and blessings offered for all of us who are gathering at Elm tomorrow. A couple of glitches jumped into my prep plans for Thanksgiving's dinner. First of all no residential oven will hold more than one turkey in an oven-bag at a time. So-o-o, I ended up cooking 3 of the medium-sized birds in 2 of our electric roasters and the other 2 birds in the available ovens that would actually accommodate a 15 to 16 pound bird. The giblets are simmering in a crock pot/slow cooker. Vegetables for the mirepoix for the dressing have simmered in my smallest commercial stockpot this evening. Don and I went back to Elm about 1/2 hour after the power went out at home. We checked, turned to low or shut down every appliance we could. (The power was NOT out at Elm.) When we got home the power was still out for another hour, so no pies made here tonight and menu plans have been shuffled to take care of that situation.

Another friend from church came by our house just before dinner with 2 cakes for dessert tomorrow. I still need to do some kind of magic on the whole-berry cranberry sauce a male volunteer cooked just before we got set to serve lunch today. I think that he pitched out too many berries as he picked them over and didn't replace them for the correct measurement in proportion to the amount of water used. I seriously doubt that there were actually than many unacceptable pieces. Anyway, it is far too soupy for cranberry sauce. I hope to have time to cook up more berries and water and combine the two.

The apricots have been thawed far too long without some other process applied to them. They might end up as jam or syrup for pancakes for lunch someday.

And then there are the 3 lasagna pans of candied sweet potatoes to bake, at least 3 pans of dressing/stuffing needed oven space, and instant mashed potatoes as well as the turkey gravy to cook up. And the 15# ham hasn't hit the oven yet, either. I may have to pull out another electric roaster to get that one done in time.

I was given a fair-sized pizza, salsas, dips, hummus varieties, and crackers and chips to tide the early arrivals over until dinner is served. Most of our regulars are single men and they are very patient when I tell them that dinner will be a few minutes yet because it isn't hot enough to taste as good as they deserve.

Enjoy your day/evening on Thursday. I likely won't get back to the tea party until quite late or even until Friday.


Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He just got home a bit ago, said he's not too sore, but the bruise on his but the bruise on his butt sure is angry looking. I won't post a picture of it though. lolol


Maybe just as well :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought so too but since they are metal, no flexing like the plastic ones, that's one of the complaints about the Neko Ones, I've read.


In the photo I thought these looked like they had a flexible middle section


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I haven't got as much done as I had hoped. We probably won't have dessert tomorrow. I got bread made after my hair cut and errands. The someone decided he wanted homemade pizza for supper so there went my oven space again. Then had to go work at the club. Got home about 9:15 and made stuffing and we got the bird stuffed and ready to go in the pan in the morning. I forgot my aunt still has my roaster. So....I put foil on my big jelly roll pan, the put a 9x13 pan in that and put foil in that. DH will be awake early and will put the turkey in the pan, put bacon on top, cover the breast with foil and put it in the oven so I don't have to get up real early.
> 
> Carple tunnel is giving me fits tonight and had an asthma attack as we were finishing the turkey. Third time this week I've used my inhaler. I don't know if it's the colder air or what. Oh well. Dr appointment on the 4th.
> 
> ...


Carpel Tunnel and lifting hot things our the oven not a good combination. Hope soemone else can take them out for you for safety reasons.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, could you add something to thicken the cranberry sauce? Just a thought.

Hugs to you, Kate. I know it was a tough day.

We had our feast today. I'm still full hours later! Not sure what we're doing tomorrow...besides eating leftovers she sent home with us! Then I had to go to the store for kitty litter (what a time to run out). DD wants green bean casserole and we had to hunt for green beans--scored the last bag. Whew.

I also got more Estroven...had gone off it for a bit to see if it was really helpful and concluded it was. So maybe will sleep better. I'm pretty tired tonight, too.

Hope all who are celebrating Thanksgiving tomorrow have a beautiful day. Well, I hope everyone has a beautiful day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I haven't got as much done as I had hoped. We probably won't have dessert tomorrow. I got bread made after my hair cut and errands. The someone decided he wanted homemade pizza for supper so there went my oven space again. Then had to go work at the club. Got home about 9:15 and made stuffing and we got the bird stuffed and ready to go in the pan in the morning. I forgot my aunt still has my roaster. So....I put foil on my big jelly roll pan, the put a 9x13 pan in that and put foil in that. DH will be awake early and will put the turkey in the pan, put bacon on top, cover the breast with foil and put it in the oven so I don't have to get up real early.
> 
> Carple tunnel is giving me fits tonight and had an asthma attack as we were finishing the turkey. Third time this week I've used my inhaler. I don't know if it's the colder air or what. Oh well. Dr appointment on the 4th.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you got a lot done though. I haven't gotten my dessert done yet, I'll work on that tomorrow while David goes fishing. 
Ooh, I hope that you don't have too many issues with the asthma throughout the winter, but that reminds me that I need to make sure Jennie has her inhaler so that when she gets here, if the cold kicks hers up, she's at least prepared.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you for all the sweet words and blessings offered for all of us who are gathering at Elm tomorrow. A couple of glitches jumped into my prep plans for Thanksgiving's dinner. First of all no residential oven will hold more than one turkey in an oven-bag at a time. So-o-o, I ended up cooking 3 of the medium-sized birds in 2 of our electric roasters and the other 2 birds in the available ovens that would actually accommodate a 15 to 16 pound bird. The giblets are simmering in a crock pot/slow cooker. Vegetables for the mirepoix for the dressing have simmered in my smallest commercial stockpot this evening. Don and I went back to Elm about 1/2 hour after the power went out at home. We checked, turned to low or shut down every appliance we could. (The power was NOT out at Elm.) When we got home the power was still out for another hour, so no pies made here tonight and menu plans have been shuffled to take care of that situation.
> 
> Another friend from church came by our house just before dinner with 2 cakes for dessert tomorrow. I still need to do some kind of magic on the whole-berry cranberry sauce a male volunteer cooked just before we got set to serve lunch today. I think that he pitched out too many berries as he picked them over and didn't replace them for the correct measurement in proportion to the amount of water used. I seriously doubt that there were actually than many unacceptable pieces. Anyway, it is far too soupy for cranberry sauce. I hope to have time to cook up more berries and water and combine the two.
> 
> ...


Goodness, planning and preparing that much food for that many people is definitely not without it's challenges I guess, but I know that it will all work out for you, hopefully you'll be able to get the cranberry sauce fixed without issue. 
Have a great day, throughout all the chaos. 
Hugs!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe just as well :sm01:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> In the photo I thought these looked like they had a flexible middle section


That's what I thought when I saw them too, and then I did a search for them and they were stretched closer to straight in one photo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Joy, could you add something to thicken the cranberry sauce? Just a thought.
> 
> Hugs to you, Kate. I know it was a tough day.
> 
> ...


Well at least kitty litter is fairly easy to find, green beans - not so much. lol Glad you were able to find some though. 
Have a great quiet Thanksgiving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Not so much a headache as zigzag zebra lines on peripheral vision. Much better. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. Not so much a headache as zigzag zebra lines on peripheral vision. Much better. Thank you.


So glad that it is better, hopefully it will be completely gone soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, have a great Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating and a Happy Thursday to everyone else. 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

For everyone celebrating today......


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

To all of you in the US - I hope you have a WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING and enjoy your time relaxing with your families. Have a great day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do wish everyone in the US a very Happy Thanksgiving. Have a wonderful time and enjoy all that food!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been soaking my toes in Epsom salts twice a day since hurting them. I'm okay when I wake up but shortly after walking around a bit they start to throb. Such a bother!


Ouch., I guess they will hurt for a few days. :sm19:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kate, so glad you all were there to support each other at DBs funeral. You must be quite drained, so be gentle on yourself. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I already had some free games from Duplo (baby lego) which Luke loved and now she does too. It's amazing how quickly they learn to use the touch screen - and other things....yesterday I couldn't get the blue ray player to work, Caitlin walked over pressed 2 buttons and voila! She didn't say anything, but I got a look that said, "Poor old soul!"


LOL. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How exciting-already?. Funny how they don't all do things in the 'correct' order isn't it?


Yep. Sure is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's Thursday here- so Happy Thanksgiving to all in the US.
> Hope that amongst all the cooking so many of you are doing you can relax and enjoy it also.


Happy Thanksgiving from me too....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating today .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating today .


From me too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I haven't got as much done as I had hoped. We probably won't have dessert tomorrow. I got bread made after my hair cut and errands. The someone decided he wanted homemade pizza for supper so there went my oven space again. Then had to go work at the club. Got home about 9:15 and made stuffing and we got the bird stuffed and ready to go in the pan in the morning. I forgot my aunt still has my roaster. So....I put foil on my big jelly roll pan, the put a 9x13 pan in that and put foil in that. DH will be awake early and will put the turkey in the pan, put bacon on top, cover the breast with foil and put it in the oven so I don't have to get up real early.
> 
> Carple tunnel is giving me fits tonight and had an asthma attack as we were finishing the turkey. Third time this week I've used my inhaler. I don't know if it's the colder air or what. Oh well. Dr appointment on the 4th.
> 
> ...


Lots to be thankful for this year! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you for all the sweet words and blessings offered for all of us who are gathering at Elm tomorrow. A couple of glitches jumped into my prep plans for Thanksgiving's dinner. First of all no residential oven will hold more than one turkey in an oven-bag at a time. So-o-o, I ended up cooking 3 of the medium-sized birds in 2 of our electric roasters and the other 2 birds in the available ovens that would actually accommodate a 15 to 16 pound bird. The giblets are simmering in a crock pot/slow cooker. Vegetables for the mirepoix for the dressing have simmered in my smallest commercial stockpot this evening. Don and I went back to Elm about 1/2 hour after the power went out at home. We checked, turned to low or shut down every appliance we could. (The power was NOT out at Elm.) When we got home the power was still out for another hour, so no pies made here tonight and menu plans have been shuffled to take care of that situation.
> 
> Another friend from church came by our house just before dinner with 2 cakes for dessert tomorrow. I still need to do some kind of magic on the whole-berry cranberry sauce a male volunteer cooked just before we got set to serve lunch today. I think that he pitched out too many berries as he picked them over and didn't replace them for the correct measurement in proportion to the amount of water used. I seriously doubt that there were actually than many unacceptable pieces. Anyway, it is far too soupy for cranberry sauce. I hope to have time to cook up more berries and water and combine the two.
> 
> ...


You are the best problem solver I know! Maybe some corn starch thickener or sure gel to the cranberry sauce? I love the combination of oranges and cranberries, but didn't make that sauce this year. The family prefers the jellied from a can.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> For everyone celebrating today......


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you for all the sweet words and blessings offered for all of us who are gathering at Elm tomorrow. A couple of glitches jumped into my prep plans for Thanksgiving's dinner. First of all no residential oven will hold more than one turkey in an oven-bag at a time. So-o-o, I ended up cooking 3 of the medium-sized birds in 2 of our electric roasters and the other 2 birds in the available ovens that would actually accommodate a 15 to 16 pound bird. The giblets are simmering in a crock pot/slow cooker. Vegetables for the mirepoix for the dressing have simmered in my smallest commercial stockpot this evening. Don and I went back to Elm about 1/2 hour after the power went out at home. We checked, turned to low or shut down every appliance we could. (The power was NOT out at Elm.) When we got home the power was still out for another hour, so no pies made here tonight and menu plans have been shuffled to take care of that situation.
> 
> Another friend from church came by our house just before dinner with 2 cakes for dessert tomorrow. I still need to do some kind of magic on the whole-berry cranberry sauce a male volunteer cooked just before we got set to serve lunch today. I think that he pitched out too many berries as he picked them over and didn't replace them for the correct measurement in proportion to the amount of water used. I seriously doubt that there were actually than many unacceptable pieces. Anyway, it is far too soupy for cranberry sauce. I hope to have time to cook up more berries and water and combine the two.
> 
> ...


What happened to your power? Bad weather? I didn't think any of us were to have any. We had a few clouds but otherwise clear skies last night, though the 2 hours between your house and mine can make a huge difference in weather! I know that everything will get cooked just as it should be in time to feed all of you. God throws some wrinkles in your path for some excitement, but He always straightens them out in time for you. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and those at Elm.

And Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here in the US.

DH has the turkey in the oven for me already.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Carpel Tunnel and lifting hot things our the oven not a good combination. Hope soemone else can take them out for you for safety reasons.


DH is home until 2, and he will do the lifting for me, thank you. I need to just stop knitting and crocheting for a while, but that is what keeps me sane! Especially in crowds. A lot of my knitting is done in public.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like you got a lot done though. I haven't gotten my dessert done yet, I'll work on that tomorrow while David goes fishing.
> Ooh, I hope that you don't have too many issues with the asthma throughout the winter, but that reminds me that I need to make sure Jennie has her inhaler so that when she gets here, if the cold kicks hers up, she's at least prepared.


I did get a good bit done, just not nearly what needed. Spring and fall are my worst times of year for asthma. Glad I could be a reminder and hope Hennie won't need hers. When is she to arrive?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> For everyone celebrating today......


Thank you! Hope you, and everyone else have a great day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots to be thankful for this year! Happy Thanksgiving.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH is home until 2, and he will do the lifting for me, thank you. I need to just stop knitting and crocheting for a while, but that is what keeps me sane! Especially in crowds. A lot of my knitting is done in public.


Another with problems knitting- what a pain for you like for the others. Maybe not the word I should have used. :sm01:

Heading to bed now. Likely be on later tomorrow. Going shopping with a brother first thing and then we are going to the cricket (a state game this week) and Maryanne will join us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Another with problems knitting- what a pain for you like for the others. Maybe not the word I should have used. :sm01:
> 
> Heading to bed now. Likely be on later tomorrow. Going shopping with a brother first thing and then we are going to the cricket (a state game this week) and Maryanne will join us.


Sweet dreams and enjoy your day when you wake up!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508605-1.html

I love these and would pay for someone to make two.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are the best problem solver I know! Maybe some corn starch thickener or sure gel to the cranberry sauce? I love the combination of oranges and cranberries, but didn't make that sauce this year. The family prefers the jellied from a can.


My MIL made cranberry, orange, and coconut relish. It was good but I still have to have my "can-shaped sauce," ha! Nobody likes it except me. That's OK, more for me. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> In the photo I thought these looked like they had a flexible middle section


That's what I thought also


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508605-1.html
> 
> I love these and would pay for someone to make two.


Those are very cute. Do you want them for your camper?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My MIL made cranberry, orange, and coconut relish. It was good but I still have to have my "can-shaped sauce," ha! Nobody likes it except me. That's OK, more for me. LOL


DH is the only one who eats it here so I just use canned .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, I hope your asthma doesn’t give too much trouble.

Ohio Joy, hope you manage your massive cooking job without wearing yourself completely ragged. 

Hope all in the US enjoy the family & festivities today.

We had an eventful night, our furnace dec,died to give up the ghost & DH was up bangning around trying to get it to run. Then when he decided it was dead, he worried the rest of the night that it would somehow gas us all in our sleep so prowled around the rest of the night opening doors to let in fresh air & waking both the GKs & me to be sure we were OK. I think I’ve had a grand total of 3 hrs sleep????. 
I got the GKs off to school & DH is off to talk to the furnace repair guy. I think I will have a shower to warm up & then have a sleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There have been some chatter about these on the Daily Digest. So far the comments have been positive. I know you can also get them at HandsomeFibers.com They seem (HandsomeFibers.com) seems to be selling out of them quickly.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my emails & came across these. Has anyone seen them? Look really interesting but pretty pricy.
> 
> https://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-needles/addi-crazy-trio?mc_cid=3a57ce9a81&mc_eid=77aa2f9fa7


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if you have only 15 folks signed up that would only be 7 or 8 cards per group and that seems fairly small anyway but it doesn't matter to me.


tami_ohio said:


> We have 15 signed up for the Christmas card exchange. Last call for anyone else to sign up. I will break the list into groups tomorrow. It has been suggested that I make smaller groups. If you have signed up, give me some feedback please!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

A very Happy and safe Thanksgiving to all our American friends!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a excellent point; if for those not in the US it could be pretty costly to mail. The idea of 3 groups of 5 is a good suggestion.
Then, like in the past, if you want to send cards to those NOT on your list the call would be yours to make. Good thinking Fan.


Fan said:


> I like that idea, 3 groups of 5 perhaps. It can get costly for we downunder folks at $3 postage per card. I really love receiving cards from around the world from the tea party folks. Thank you Tami for setting up this delightful exchange.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That strawberry jello w/pretzel crust sounds interesting; sweet & salty combo. When you get a chance would you post that recipe?

Last night's dinner at DD's was wonderful. Food was yummy. I was pretty pleased at how the paleo pumpkin pie and paleo peach cobbler turned out (my contributions). What I brought home of each was put in the freezer. I put the pie in individual slices in the freezer.
That's my way of keeping myself from gorging myself on it. I was up until 4 this morning listening to 3 in the Turker's Way series on audible and knitting. I got up at 8 a.m. and got my turkey in the oven so we will have some turkey here. Most of it will be frozen and some also given to my oldest grandson who has his own place. He said he would stop by this afternoon and seemed pleased I was giving him some "leftovers".

Speaking of listening to a book on audible, I have just recently started doing this. Marianne told me how much she enjoys it and OMG so do I.
I love to read and do so enjoy actually holding a book but this way I can knit and read and I can't manage to do that and knit at the same time...LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you! Just put the last dessert (strawberry jello with pretzel crust) in the outdoor refrigerator! Done for tonigh on it I believe. Still need to set the table, get out serving pieces, get ham in slow. . cooker, make mashed potatoes, and get everything set for reheating by noon tomorrow when company starts arriving. I'm as ready as I'm going to be. I'm hoping to go to the LYS on Saturday. We have a support your local businesses on that day do I always try to visit my favorite places.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My MIL made cranberry, orange, and coconut relish. It was good but I still have to have my "can-shaped sauce," ha! Nobody likes it except me. That's OK, more for me. LOL


It's my MIL's recipe with cranberries, oranges & ginger. It's in her handwriting so it's like having her here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are very cute. Do you want them for your camper?


A friend of mine camps on weekends using one of the tear drop campers and she cooks up a storm on the back end. They'd be a gift for her. Her's is aqua and is cute. Note the windchime in the photo. It may not be clear enough; but it's a tear-drop ceramic camper.

Edit note: All of a sudden, KP does not like contractions.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508605-1.html
> 
> I love these and would pay for someone to make two.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your asthma doesn't give too much trouble.
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you manage your massive cooking job without wearing yourself completely ragged.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Hope it's an inexpensive fix, quickly done. Enjoy your nap.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a excellent point; if for those not in the US it could be pretty costly to mail. The idea of 3 groups of 5 is a good suggestion.
> Then, like in the past, if you want to send cards to those NOT on your list the call would be yours to make. Good thinking Fan.


I think that is what I will do. There is still time to sign up today if anyone else wants to join us! I won't do anything until tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That strawberry jello w/pretzel crust sounds interesting; sweet & salty combo. When you get a chance would you post that recipe?
> 
> Last night's dinner at DD's was wonderful. Food was yummy. I was pretty pleased at how the paleo pumpkin pie and paleo peach cobbler turned out (my contributions). What I brought home of each was put in the freezer. I put the pie in individual slices in the freezer.
> That's my way of keeping myself from gorging myself on it. I was up until 4 this morning listening to 3 in the Turker's Way series on audible and knitting. I got up at 8 a.m. and got my turkey in the oven so we will have some turkey here. Most of it will be frozen and some also given to my oldest grandson who has his own place. He said he would stop by this afternoon and seemed pleased I was giving him some "leftovers".
> ...


My recipe calls that pretzel salad. I love it but nobody else does. DS Jason is allergic to strawberries so he can't even if he liked it. So I enjoy it when someone else makes it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your asthma doesn't give too much trouble.
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you manage your massive cooking job without wearing yourself completely ragged.
> 
> ...


That sounds horrid. I hope the boiler can be fixed quickly.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I think that is what I will do. There is still time to sign up today if anyone else wants to join us! I won't do anything until tonight or tomorrow.


Think that three groups of five sounds good. Postage can be a very big expense .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! Hope it's an inexpensive fix, quickly done. Enjoy your nap.


Ditto re: furnace.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My recipe calls that pretzel salad. I love it but nobody else does. DS Jason is allergic to strawberries so he can't even if he liked it. So I enjoy it when someone else makes it.


Wish I could send you some!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> A very Happy and safe Thanksgiving to all our American friends!


Thank you very much. Thankful for all of our International tea party friends.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating today .


A bit late but happy thanksgiving from me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your asthma doesn't give too much trouble.
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you manage your massive cooking job without wearing yourself completely ragged.
> 
> ...


Oh no why do boilers / furnaces always decide to play up in the winter months , hope you can get it fixed Bonnie and soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your asthma doesn't give too much trouble.
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you manage your massive cooking job without wearing yourself completely ragged.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, what a time of year for it to die. 3 hours is not enough.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a excellent point; if for those not in the US it could be pretty costly to mail. The idea of 3 groups of 5 is a good suggestion.
> Then, like in the past, if you want to send cards to those NOT on your list the call would be yours to make. Good thinking Fan.


Thank you, I know how expensive this time of year is for people, I thought it would be good to split it up, and as you say we can then choose to send to anyone else on the whole list.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To all our USA friends wishing you a wonderful day of feasting with your families for Thanksgiving. 
We are very thankful to have you as friends around the world.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no why do boilers / furnaces always decide to play up in the winter months , hope you can get it fixed Bonnie and soon


LOL; I had the same thought, Sonja. And then I thought, that's probably b cause we don't usually put them on in the summer. Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I have a Kindle but mostly don’t listen to books. But lately have been addicted to YouTube and Ted talks. I just out in Buddhism and I’m set for hours in the middle of the night and it’s free.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> To all our USA friends wishing you a wonderful day of feasting with your families for Thanksgiving.
> We are very thankful to have you as friends around the world.


Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To all our USA friends celebrating today, and anyone else interested, here’s a recipe I found which will make for Christmas party at work.

Pecan Balls
1c vanilla cookies crumbed
2-1/2c toasted chopped pecans
1c firmly packed brown sugar
2Tb maple syrup
1/4c brandy or bourbon, or use essence of.
1tsp vanilla essence
7oz= 175gms chocolate melts
Combine first 3 ingredients in large bowl, add maple, bourbon, vanilla essence and mix well, use hands to form balls.
Line a tray with baking paper, place balls onto, and freeze 2 hours.
Afterwards wet hands and roll balls again to smooth, then melt chocolate, dip the balls to cover and chill in fridge until needed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A friend of mine camps on weekends using one of the tear drop campers and she cooks up a storm on the back end. They'd be a gift for her. Her's is aqua and is cute. Note the windchime in the photo. It may not be clear enough; but it's a tear-drop ceramic camper.
> 
> Edit note: All of a sudden, KP does not like contractions.


What a cute little kitchen. I think you would have to go outside that camper to change your mind though????????
I've seen those on Facebook

Ive noticed if I use contractions all kinds of strange things get put in the post.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, those pecan balls sound really good.

DH got the furnace running for now & is making arrangements for a new one. The good news is even though it’s 35 years old, there was a problem with this model so we get it replaced by warranty, just have to pay installation ????. It has been such an efficient furnace-97%, DH didn’t let it be replaced when they wanted to years ago as the offered replacement was much less so.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, those pecan balls sound really good.
> 
> DH got the furnace running for now & is making arrangements for a new one. The good news is even though it's 35 years old, there was a problem with this model so we get it replaced by warranty, just have to pay installation ????. It has been such an efficient furnace-97%, DH didn't let it be replaced when they wanted to years ago as the offered replacement was much less so.


I'm going to make some this weekend, so some taste testing will happen. I'll let you know how good they are, need to buy a mini bourbon for it. 
One of our staff loves snow boarding in Canada at Christmas so I thought these would salute Canada very well!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your asthma doesn't give too much trouble.
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you manage your massive cooking job without wearing yourself completely ragged.
> 
> ...


I wish for an uneventful night tonight! Hope you've warmed up, and got at least a little extra sleep today


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wish I could send you some!


I wish you could too! I'll just pretend to enjoy a piece.

DD and the kids came over to see us before DH had to leave for work. She brought decadent chocolate cake! So that was our dessert. I had to make pumpkin roll twice as the recipe (my late MIL's) didn't say I had to sugar the towel before rolling it, just said to sugar the top of the "cake" before rolling. Needless to say, it stuck to the towel. So I made another cake. That one went according to plan. DD made the cream cheese filling and finished it for me. I got the pumpkin pie done after the second pumpkin roll was baked. DH has been at work almost an hour now, so has been gone about an hour and a half. DD just left. I will join their family for dessert. DH took my Expedition so I could drive his truck after dark. I didn't want to be out after dark alone with no reverse. He says he can do that the days I have dr appointments, too. Amber doesn't mind taking me, but I hate to have her sit there waiting with Arriana. I may make a Walmart run before going for dessert for a few Black Friday sales. There are Disney dvd's that DD is interested in, but it starts when their dinner will be ready. Right now I am enjoying the quiet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you very much. Thankful for all of our International tea party friends.


Well said! Ditto from me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> To all our USA friends celebrating today, and anyone else interested, here's a recipe I found which will make for Christmas party at work.
> 
> Pecan Balls
> 1c vanilla cookies crumbed
> ...


Yum!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, those pecan balls sound really good.
> 
> DH got the furnace running for now & is making arrangements for a new one. The good news is even though it's 35 years old, there was a problem with this model so we get it replaced by warranty, just have to pay installation ????. It has been such an efficient furnace-97%, DH didn't let it be replaced when they wanted to years ago as the offered replacement was much less so.


I am so glad it's working for now and you can get it replaced for just the cost of labor. That's a great warranty to be good for 35 years!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, those pecan balls sound really good.
> 
> DH got the furnace running for now & is making arrangements for a new one. The good news is even though it's 35 years old, there was a problem with this model so we get it replaced by warranty, just have to pay installation ????. It has been such an efficient furnace-97%, DH didn't let it be replaced when they wanted to years ago as the offered replacement was much less so.


That sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished making a messy delicious bowl of pecan bourbon balls. You really need to wet your hands when forming them as they are quite hard to get to stick together, so added some butter to the mix, Had a taste of the crumbs leftover and oh boy way up there in the yum dept! Mmmmmm!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!
Turkeys in, and everything else is done except the potatoes and gravy and that will only take a little while to finish up when the turkeys done. 
David went fishing, lol, it's 71F today so can't really blame him. But now that dishes are done until we dirty some more, I'm going to visit here and knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy - would resting in a dark room help? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Will post more later, having ocular migraine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

funerals are emotional regardless of how it's done. it's always nice for everyone to group together to talk and share memories. now i hope you can sit back and rest - remembering the good times. --- sam



KateB said:


> Well, that's the funeral over and it went as well as these things ever can. There was a good turnout which is nice to see and the boys (my two, his son, nephew, DD's partner and a close friend's SIL) all carried the coffin in. Most people came back afterwards which was good as we got the chance to chat, and my cousin who lives in London flew up unexpectedly which was nice. I'm very tired tonight, but I guess that's the emotional upheaval kicking in. Thanks again for having my back on here. It is much appreciated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i second the thought. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think we best not continue this line of discussion


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508605-1.html
> 
> I love these and would pay for someone to make two.


Those are adorable, I would too. lol They are perfect for my BFF.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did get a good bit done, just not nearly what needed. Spring and fall are my worst times of year for asthma. Glad I could be a reminder and hope Hennie won't need hers. When is she to arrive?


She doesn't need it often, but good to have it just in case, for sure. 
She gets here Dec 5th, Marla and I will pic her up at the Denver airport at 7:30am.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are the best problem solver I know! Maybe some corn starch thickener or sure gel to the cranberry sauce? I love the combination of oranges and cranberries, but didn't make that sauce this year. The family prefers the jellied from a can.


 :sm24:

Earlier, David asked why I didn't just buy canned cranberry sauce since I"m the only one eating it? I told him because I like mine. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A friend of mine camps on weekends using one of the tear drop campers and she cooks up a storm on the back end. They'd be a gift for her. Her's is aqua and is cute. Note the windchime in the photo. It may not be clear enough; but it's a tear-drop ceramic camper.
> 
> Edit note: All of a sudden, KP does not like contractions.


That's the one that David would like, no head room, but really cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That strawberry jello w/pretzel crust sounds interesting; sweet & salty combo. When you get a chance would you post that recipe?
> 
> Last night's dinner at DD's was wonderful. Food was yummy. I was pretty pleased at how the paleo pumpkin pie and paleo peach cobbler turned out (my contributions). What I brought home of each was put in the freezer. I put the pie in individual slices in the freezer.
> That's my way of keeping myself from gorging myself on it. I was up until 4 this morning listening to 3 in the Turker's Way series on audible and knitting. I got up at 8 a.m. and got my turkey in the oven so we will have some turkey here. Most of it will be frozen and some also given to my oldest grandson who has his own place. He said he would stop by this afternoon and seemed pleased I was giving him some "leftovers".
> ...


Great that you all had a good time and that your paleo contributions came out great. 
Lol, kids love leftovers once they move out on their own. :sm24: 
I use the music stand to hold my book when reading and knitting, but turning pages is a pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your asthma doesn't give too much trouble.
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you manage your massive cooking job without wearing yourself completely ragged.
> 
> ...


Oh no!!!! I hope it's not terminally dead, but repairable. 
Well at least he made sure you all lived, of course ever time he woke you up, he took his life into his own hands. lol
Not a great time of year for it to die, but then it's not going to go during the summer I guess. 
You do have a fireplace or wood stove to at least keep you all warm in the mean time right?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, bless you. I’m feeling better today. I even managed to take 45 minute walk with Maya in hills behind college. Only went a mile. But gained 500’ and then lost it coming down. Do to scree it took me as long coming down as going up. Really didn’t want to twist my knee or skid on scree. But warm 80F, will be more fun when it’s a tad cooler and I’m more in shape. Still quite lovely for my soul.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She doesn't need it often, but good to have it just in case, for sure.
> She gets here Dec 5th, Marla and I will pic her up at the Denver airport at 7:30am.


I don't usually need mine but a few times a year. Are you excited for her to arrive?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's the one that David would like, no head room, but really cute.


But no room for the animals!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, those pecan balls sound really good.
> 
> DH got the furnace running for now & is making arrangements for a new one. The good news is even though it's 35 years old, there was a problem with this model so we get it replaced by warranty, just have to pay installation ????. It has been such an efficient furnace-97%, DH didn't let it be replaced when they wanted to years ago as the offered replacement was much less so.


That's great news!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> Trying to send photos again this morning.


WOW. MATTHEW! Shirley here: What a wonderful collection of pottery you have made. I am glad to see your drawings too.

You are really doing well and I hope everything is going well for you. Keep up the good work!!

I spent my life doing art work and different things. Stained glass, pottery Mostly hand built as I couldn't use my shoulder for the wheel. Also many other things. I taught and I spent my life just like you are doing. I am so glad your work was posted! Don't let yourself be sidetracked Matthew. You are really talented and could do very well if you continue as you are doing. I think your work gets better every year! I applaud you and wish I could see all your work in progress. I still have the two animal drawing cards that you sent me, on my desk. Another one of your cards is in the same place I have kept my own work. You are very very talented. Shirley, (your friend).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, we just had leftovers and now I'm planning to knit while he watches football. Quiet day! So nice.

Bonnie, I hope the furnace is all good in short order. Not good timing for sure.

Sending hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, those pecan balls sound really good.
> 
> DH got the furnace running for now & is making arrangements for a new one. The good news is even though it's 35 years old, there was a problem with this model so we get it replaced by warranty, just have to pay installation ????. It has been such an efficient furnace-97%, DH didn't let it be replaced when they wanted to years ago as the offered replacement was much less so.


That's great news! Hopefully it will keep going until the new one is ready for installation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished making a messy delicious bowl of pecan bourbon balls. You really need to wet your hands when forming them as they are quite hard to get to stick together, so added some butter to the mix, Had a taste of the crumbs leftover and oh boy way up there in the yum dept! Mmmmmm!


Lol! I need to be sure to get the stuff to make my bourbon balls for Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't usually need mine but a few times a year. Are you excited for her to arrive?


That's good.

Yes, it will be good to have her here, and I hope, good for her to be here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> But no room for the animals!


 :sm24: There is that!! lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I need to be sure to get the stuff to make my bourbon balls for Christmas.


A bit of a disaster dunking them in melted chocolate as some broke apart. Possibly should have kept them in freezer longer. 
Broken ones saved for quality testing lol!????


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of a disaster dunking them in melted chocolate as some broke apart. Possibly should have kept them in freezer longer.
> Broken ones saved for quality testing lol!????


Well of course! Quality control is very important! :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marikay, sorry to hear you had a relapse. Healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving! I hope everyone had a great time We went to our son's house and had a delicious dinner and were treated to a mini concert by my 12 year old Grandson and cousin Pretty awesome!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Marikay, sorry to hear you had a relapse. Healing thoughts coming your way.


Healing wishes coming your way


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

TNS said:


> Healing wishes coming your way


From me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of a disaster dunking them in melted chocolate as some broke apart. Possibly should have kept them in freezer longer.
> Broken ones saved for quality testing lol!????


Lol! Quality control is never a bad thing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


Oh no, well I'm glad it's not pneumonia, but bacterial infection isn't fun either. Glad you were able to get take out, cooking when you don't feel good is not an enjoyable activity, I sure hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I hope everyone had a great time We went to our son's house and had a delicious dinner and were treated to a mini concert by my 12 year old Grandson and cousin Pretty awesome!


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marikay, sorry to hear you had a relapse. Healing thoughts coming your way.


From me too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I haven't got as much done as I had hoped. We probably won't have dessert tomorrow. I got bread made after my hair cut and errands. The someone decided he wanted homemade pizza for supper so there went my oven space again. Then had to go work at the club. Got home about 9:15 and made stuffing and we got the bird stuffed and ready to go in the pan in the morning. I forgot my aunt still has my roaster. So....I put foil on my big jelly roll pan, the put a 9x13 pan in that and put foil in that. DH will be awake early and will put the turkey in the pan, put bacon on top, cover the breast with foil and put it in the oven so I don't have to get up real early.
> 
> Carple tunnel is giving me fits tonight and had an asthma attack as we were finishing the turkey. Third time this week I've used my inhaler. I don't know if it's the colder air or what. Oh well. Dr appointment on the 4th.
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoyed your turkey. You're probably well stuffed by now. Sorry about your asthma attack. I know the cold weather affects the lungs so it's possible that's why you had your attack.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you for all the sweet words and blessings offered for all of us who are gathering at Elm tomorrow. A couple of glitches jumped into my prep plans for Thanksgiving's dinner. First of all no residential oven will hold more than one turkey in an oven-bag at a time. So-o-o, I ended up cooking 3 of the medium-sized birds in 2 of our electric roasters and the other 2 birds in the available ovens that would actually accommodate a 15 to 16 pound bird. The giblets are simmering in a crock pot/slow cooker. Vegetables for the mirepoix for the dressing have simmered in my smallest commercial stockpot this evening. Don and I went back to Elm about 1/2 hour after the power went out at home. We checked, turned to low or shut down every appliance we could. (The power was NOT out at Elm.) When we got home the power was still out for another hour, so no pies made here tonight and menu plans have been shuffled to take care of that situation.
> 
> Another friend from church came by our house just before dinner with 2 cakes for dessert tomorrow. I still need to do some kind of magic on the whole-berry cranberry sauce a male volunteer cooked just before we got set to serve lunch today. I think that he pitched out too many berries as he picked them over and didn't replace them for the correct measurement in proportion to the amount of water used. I seriously doubt that there were actually than many unacceptable pieces. Anyway, it is far too soupy for cranberry sauce. I hope to have time to cook up more berries and water and combine the two.
> 
> ...


You certainly were a busy lady getting meals ready for today. I hope everything turned out just the way you wanted and everyone ate their fill. You deserve to have a long rest.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Joy, could you add something to thicken the cranberry sauce? Just a thought.


I did add cornstarch (several times) before chilling it. It tasted fine and the texture was okay after chilling overnight; however, it needed more cranberries and several bits more of fresh ground black pepper and a bit more of red pepper flakes. That's the way we like to perk up the flavor while contrasting with the sweetness. As ''loose'' as the whole batch was, even after thickening it nicely, showed me that I should have cooked more berries and combined the 2 batches.

I don't know precisely how many individuals were served, but nearly every bit of 5 (totalling 60+ pounds of raw weight) roasted turkeys, over 1/2 of a 20# ham, 2/3 of a bushel of baked candied sweet potatoes/yams, 2 of the 3 pans of from-scratch dressing/stuffing, probably 2/3 of fifty-servings of green beans and onions, a gallon of gravy, 1 out of 2 batches of mashed potatoes (about 50 servings per pan, were enjoyed by our folks.

This meal was preceded by doughnuts, walnut kolache slices and coffee for the early risers who came for breakfast. The noon-hour arrivals helped the early ones through the pre-dinner snacks of pepperoni pizza, chips, chorizo seasoned venison spread or salmon/cream cheese/onion slivers spread on a variety of crackers. Dinner was served with their choices of pumpkin and apple pies and/or lemon and double chocolate bundt cakes.

All of these foods were the result of very generous private donors--motorcycle clubs, business donors, and private individuals.

God is so generous to us.

Thanks to all of you for caring for the efforts to help our people and for your prayers. We could not do this ministry without you and the faithful volunteers who give so generously of the time and energy.

Ohio Joy :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your asthma doesn't give too much trouble.
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you manage your massive cooking job without wearing yourself completely ragged.
> 
> ...


That's awful about your furnace. I understand your DH being worried. I used to worry about our wood stove going out. A few times it did and I could smell the fumes. I couldn't sleep after that. We finally stopped using the stove. I hope your DH was able to get it repaired today. Do you have any other source of heat?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A friend of mine camps on weekends using one of the tear drop campers and she cooks up a storm on the back end. They'd be a gift for her. Her's is aqua and is cute. Note the windchime in the photo. It may not be clear enough; but it's a tear-drop ceramic camper.
> 
> Edit note: All of a sudden, KP does not like contractions.


That's a cute camper. Is it big enough to sleep in?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> To all our USA friends celebrating today, and anyone else interested, here's a recipe I found which will make for Christmas party at work.
> 
> Pecan Balls
> 1c vanilla cookies crumbed
> ...


Thanks, Fan. I'm going to make these. They sound yummy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, those pecan balls sound really good.
> 
> DH got the furnace running for now & is making arrangements for a new one. The good news is even though it's 35 years old, there was a problem with this model so we get it replaced by warranty, just have to pay installation ????. It has been such an efficient furnace-97%, DH didn't let it be replaced when they wanted to years ago as the offered replacement was much less so.


What great news about the furnace. We don't often hear of service like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wish you could too! I'll just pretend to enjoy a piece.
> 
> DD and the kids came over to see us before DH had to leave for work. She brought decadent chocolate cake! So that was our dessert. I had to make pumpkin roll twice as the recipe (my late MIL's) didn't say I had to sugar the towel before rolling it, just said to sugar the top of the "cake" before rolling. Needless to say, it stuck to the towel. So I made another cake. That one went according to plan. DD made the cream cheese filling and finished it for me. I got the pumpkin pie done after the second pumpkin roll was baked. DH has been at work almost an hour now, so has been gone about an hour and a half. DD just left. I will join their family for dessert. DH took my Expedition so I could drive his truck after dark. I didn't want to be out after dark alone with no reverse. He says he can do that the days I have dr appointments, too. Amber doesn't mind taking me, but I hate to have her sit there waiting with Arriana. I may make a Walmart run before going for dessert for a few Black Friday sales. There are Disney dvd's that DD is interested in, but it starts when their dinner will be ready. Right now I am enjoying the quiet!


Did I miss the recipe for the pumpkin roll? Enjoy your dessert.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of a disaster dunking them in melted chocolate as some broke apart. Possibly should have kept them in freezer longer.
> Broken ones saved for quality testing lol!????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling rotten. Not a nice way to spend Thanksgiving. I hope the infection is short lived.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't even think about Christmas baking yet! But I do need to and go through the baking cupboard to see what I have. DD and I will have to put our heads together after she gets back from her pet sitting job over the weekend. 

Ohio Joy, sounds as if the blessings really flowed today! What a wonderful thing for those in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I did add cornstarch (several times) before chilling it. It tasted fine and the texture was okay after chilling overnight; however, it needed more cranberries and several bits more of fresh ground black pepper and a bit more of red pepper flakes. That's the way we like to perk up the flavor while contrasting with the sweetness. As ''loose'' as the whole batch was, even after thickening it nicely, showed me that I should have cooked more berries and combined the 2 batches.
> 
> I don't know precisely how many individuals were served, but nearly every bit of 5 (totalling 60+ pounds of raw weight) roasted turkeys, over 1/2 of a 20# ham, 2/3 of a bushel of baked candied sweet potatoes/yams, 2 of the 3 pans of from-scratch dressing/stuffing, probably 2/3 of fifty-servings of green beans and onions, a gallon of gravy, 1 out of 2 batches of mashed potatoes (about 50 servings per pan, were enjoyed by our folks.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that all went well, sounds like you had plenty of food and the participants were helpful too. :sm24: 
It's wonderful that you had great donors that step up.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ohio Joy, sounds as if the blessings really flowed today! What a wonderful thing for those in need.


They truly did, Sorlenna; back and forth across the tables and from the dining room to the kitchen and back again.

It was a great day and really enjoyed by every one, except Susan who came home last night from one of her part-time jobs with painful sinus congestion, swollen tonsils, dry, scratchy eyes and congestion in her inner ears. Not a fun night or day for her. She put in an appearance at Elm and ate a bit of the dinner. They came late and left early but she did provide some sense of direction for one of our young men who is to get back to her when he follows through on some advice sh shared with him.

I'm not exhausted even after finishing put the kitchen/dishes mess. We didn't get home until nearly 6:30 tonight and I've started the laundry for all the towels, dish cloths, etc. from Elm. They will get dried in the AM before I go back to prep for lunch tomorrow. I need to figure out something for breakfast on Saturday for the men at Elm. For some of them, we provide the only meal some of them will have until lunch on Monday--even those who are living rough without even a tent to shelter in because it has been destroyed by those they tried to help.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you. I'm feeling better today. I even managed to take 45 minute walk with Maya in hills behind college. Only went a mile. But gained 120' and then lost it coming down. Do to scree it took me as long coming down as going up. Really didn't want to twist my knee or skid on scree. But warm 80F, will be more fun when it's a tad cooler and I'm more in shape. Still quite lovely for my soul.


THIS IS CORRECTION FIRST POSTED 500'. Yikes sure can't judge height. Anyway that's a 12 story building.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> They truly did, Sorlenna; back and forth across the tables and from the dining room to the kitchen and back again.
> 
> It was a great day and really enjoyed by every one, except Susan who came home from one of her part-time jobs with painful sinus congestion, swollen tonsils, dry, scratchy eyes and congestion in her inner ears. Not a fun night or day for her. She put in an appearance at Elm and ate a bit of the dinner. They came late and left early but she did provide some sense of direction for one of our young men who is to get back to her when he follows through on some advice sh shared with him.
> 
> ...


I hope that Susan is feeling better soon, she has so many things on her plate, great though that she was able to provide direction. 
It's so hard to think about people having to do without food on top of doing without a roof over their heads, and then for them to lose what room they had, fabric or not, because they were trying to help others is even worse. Prayers for all the ministry you do through Elm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a cute camper. Is it big enough to sleep in?


Just barely. They pack a tent also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> THIS IS CORRECTION FIRST POSTED 500'. Yikes sure can't judge height. Anyway that's a 12 story building.


Lol!! That is a big difference. The coming down is much easier than going up, but shale can be a pain both ways. Slough creek gains 600ft in the first half mile, boy is it a feeling of accomplishment once you get past that point. lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, lots of scree on these trails and too hot to hike in summer. But good conditioning hikes in winter especially since snakes less active or hibernating. They are only 3-5 miles from my house depending on which trail head you choose.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


That's fabulous!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, lots of scree on these trails and too hot to hike in summer. But good conditioning hikes in winter especially since snakes less active or hibernating. They are only 3-5 miles from my house depending on which trail head you choose.


That does make it challenging, less active snakes is always a good thing, and lovely that it's close to your house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> WOW. MATTHEW! Shirley here: What a wonderful collection of pottery you have made. I am glad to see your drawings too.
> 
> You are really doing well and I hope everything is going well for you. Keep up the good work!!
> 
> I spent my life doing art work and different things. Stained glass, pottery Mostly hand built as I couldn't use my shoulder for the wheel. Also many other things. I taught and I spent my life just like you are doing. I am so glad your work was posted! Don't let yourself be sidetracked Matthew. You are really talented and could do very well if you continue as you are doing. I think your work gets better every year! I applaud you and wish I could see all your work in progress. I still have the two animal drawing cards that you sent me, on my desk. Another one of your cards is in the same place I have kept my own work. You are very very talented. Shirley, (your friend).


Nice to see you Shirley!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's good.
> 
> Yes, it will be good to have her here, and I hope, good for her to be here.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: There is that!! lol


 :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I hope everyone had a great time We went to our son's house and had a delicious dinner and were treated to a mini concert by my 12 year old Grandson and cousin Pretty awesome!


Sounds like a great day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you enjoyed your turkey. You're probably well stuffed by now. Sorry about your asthma attack. I know the cold weather affects the lungs so it's possible that's why you had your attack.


Stuffed and then some! ???? Dinner here before DH went to work. A Black Friday door buster sale at Walmart, which isn't too bad at that particular one, then to DD's for a bit more turkey and some butternut squash risotto and dessert ! I have been home long enough to pet the rabbits and get my Jammie's on. Needless to say, the card exchange list has not gone out. Probably tomorrow afternoon.

No inhaler needed today!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did I miss the recipe for the pumpkin roll? Enjoy your dessert.


No. I didn't post it, but if you will remind me tomorrow I will be happy to share it. It was my MIL's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> They truly did, Sorlenna; back and forth across the tables and from the dining room to the kitchen and back again.
> 
> It was a great day and really enjoyed by every one, except Susan who came home last night from one of her part-time jobs with painful sinus congestion, swollen tonsils, dry, scratchy eyes and congestion in her inner ears. Not a fun night or day for her. She put in an appearance at Elm and ate a bit of the dinner. They came late and left early but she did provide some sense of direction for one of our young men who is to get back to her when he follows through on some advice sh shared with him.
> 
> ...


Many many blessings! Hope Susan is soon better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wish you could too! I'll just pretend to enjoy a piece.
> 
> DD and the kids came over to see us before DH had to leave for work. She brought decadent chocolate cake! So that was our dessert. I had to make pumpkin roll twice as the recipe (my late MIL's) didn't say I had to sugar the towel before rolling it, just said to sugar the top of the "cake" before rolling. Needless to say, it stuck to the towel. So I made another cake. That one went according to plan. DD made the cream cheese filling and finished it for me. I got the pumpkin pie done after the second pumpkin roll was baked. DH has been at work almost an hour now, so has been gone about an hour and a half. DD just left. I will join their family for dessert. DH took my Expedition so I could drive his truck after dark. I didn't want to be out after dark alone with no reverse. He says he can do that the days I have dr appointments, too. Amber doesn't mind taking me, but I hate to have her sit there waiting with Arriana. I may make a Walmart run before going for dessert for a few Black Friday sales. There are Disney dvd's that DD is interested in, but it starts when their dinner will be ready. Right now I am enjoying the quiet!


If you didn't throw out the first pumpkin roll, my friend just told me she had the same thing happen & used the broken cake mixed with whipped cream as a trifle that was very good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!!! I hope it's not terminally dead, but repairable.
> Well at least he made sure you all lived, of course ever time he woke you up, he took his life into his own hands. lol
> Not a great time of year for it to die, but then it's not going to go during the summer I guess.
> You do have a fireplace or wood stove to at least keep you all warm in the mean time right?


Yes, we have a fire place but unless it's quite cold it drives us out of the house but at least we won't freeze


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stuffed and then some! ???? Dinner here before DH went to work. A Black Friday door buster sale at Walmart, which isn't too bad at that particular one, then to DD's for a bit more turkey and some butternut squash risotto and dessert ! I have been home long enough to pet the rabbits and get my Jammie's on. Needless to say, the card exchange list has not gone out. Probably tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> No inhaler needed today!


I overate, I hope I can sleep, my tummy isn't too happy with me, but it sure did taste good. lol
No inhaler is good, and when you get the list out, is when it gets out, don't stress over it. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


I hope you are on the mend soon. You can celebrate when you are feeling better


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we have a fire place but unless it's quite cold it drives us out of the house but at least we won't freeze


Lol! They can put out quite a bit of heat. 
It's 64F/17.7C here at 10pm tonight, amazing, our low is supposed to be 50F/10c, I'm not complaining, but tomorrow is only to get to a high of 57F/13.8c.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> They truly did, Sorlenna; back and forth across the tables and from the dining room to the kitchen and back again.
> 
> It was a great day and really enjoyed by every one, except Susan who came home last night from one of her part-time jobs with painful sinus congestion, swollen tonsils, dry, scratchy eyes and congestion in her inner ears. Not a fun night or day for her. She put in an appearance at Elm and ate a bit of the dinner. They came late and left early but she did provide some sense of direction for one of our young men who is to get back to her when he follows through on some advice sh shared with him.
> 
> ...


I'm glad everything went so well. I hope Susan is feeling better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


Congratulations on the safe arrival. Wow! 18 grandchildren, quite a crowd. How many kids do you have?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you didn't throw out the first pumpkin roll, my friend just told me she had the same thing happen & used the broken cake mixed with whipped cream as a trifle that was very good


No, I didn't throw it out. DD put it back in the ove in pieces to crisp it up to make crunchy cookie pieces! The kids love it, and it's a fairly healthy snack.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I overate, I hope I can sleep, my tummy isn't too happy with me, but it sure did taste good. lol
> No inhaler is good, and when you get the list out, is when it gets out, don't stress over it. :sm24:


I won't stress over it. I will get it out sometime this weekend, probably tomorrow after DH goes to work. Hope your tummy is happier tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, congratulations on the birth of your 18th grandchild!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje, congratulations! Welcome to the world, little guy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I won't stress over it. I will get it out sometime this weekend, probably tomorrow after DH goes to work. Hope your tummy is happier tomorrow.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope your asthma doesn't give too much trouble.
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you manage your massive cooking job without wearing yourself completely ragged.
> 
> ...


Oh no. Do hope it isn't too serious. I assume it is your heating as well? Do you have any other.

See it will be replaced with just installation costs for you. That pretty good after around 35 years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sitting here at the cricket. Nothing happening ad it raining/ on an oval bathed in sunshine! So figured as I am now alone I may as well pop in here. 
Breeze had started and drop in temperature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


That is wonderful news, congratulations all round.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> THIS IS CORRECTION FIRST POSTED 500'. Yikes sure can't judge height. Anyway that's a 12 story building.


Did think 500' was a lot. 12 stories is enough!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


Congratulation to you and your family Maatje.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

That was the end of the cricket so now on the train waiting for it to take me home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy sounds like a successful day. Plenty fed. Wonderful generosity of others as well to be able to provide such a great meal.

Praying Susan recovers quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!

Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


Congratulations to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


The extra walking is great. How good to be able to manage it more. Has to be good for you. 
Wonderful to get out and do more exciting shopping. Great friend to help you out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


So sorry to hear that you have relapsed, do hope the antibiotics do there job and you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> They truly did, Sorlenna; back and forth across the tables and from the dining room to the kitchen and back again.
> 
> It was a great day and really enjoyed by every one, except Susan who came home last night from one of her part-time jobs with painful sinus congestion, swollen tonsils, dry, scratchy eyes and congestion in her inner ears. Not a fun night or day for her. She put in an appearance at Elm and ate a bit of the dinner. They came late and left early but she did provide some sense of direction for one of our young men who is to get back to her when he follows through on some advice sh shared with him.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a good day Joy , Sorry to hear Susan isnt very well hope shd gets time to rest and feel better soon


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


That is wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


Glad you had a wonderful day Julie, sounds like you got some wonderful items too , know what you mean about shopping , just grocery shopping for me too , I cannot remember the last time I went shopping for something nice ,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


That sounds a lovely day all round :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


Wonderful news. Welcome little one.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


Marikayknits, I'm pleased you managed to enjoy your Thanksgiving even if it was different to what you had planned. Your health is more important and you did what you had to do. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I did add cornstarch (several times) before chilling it. It tasted fine and the texture was okay after chilling overnight; however, it needed more cranberries and several bits more of fresh ground black pepper and a bit more of red pepper flakes. That's the way we like to perk up the flavor while contrasting with the sweetness. As ''loose'' as the whole batch was, even after thickening it nicely, showed me that I should have cooked more berries and combined the 2 batches.
> 
> I don't know precisely how many individuals were served, but nearly every bit of 5 (totalling 60+ pounds of raw weight) roasted turkeys, over 1/2 of a 20# ham, 2/3 of a bushel of baked candied sweet potatoes/yams, 2 of the 3 pans of from-scratch dressing/stuffing, probably 2/3 of fifty-servings of green beans and onions, a gallon of gravy, 1 out of 2 batches of mashed potatoes (about 50 servings per pan, were enjoyed by our folks.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great day and I'm sure all your hard work was much appreciated by everyone. Now take some time for yourself and have a good rest! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


Congratulations Maatje! What a great day to be born! Wow, 18 grandchildren, that makes for very expensive Christmas/birthdays. :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


Take care of yourself - the housework will still be there when you are better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I did add cornstarch (several times) before chilling it. It tasted fine and the texture was okay after chilling overnight; however, it needed more cranberries and several bits more of fresh ground black pepper and a bit more of red pepper flakes. That's the way we like to perk up the flavor while contrasting with the sweetness. As ''loose'' as the whole batch was, even after thickening it nicely, showed me that I should have cooked more berries and combined the 2 batches.
> 
> I don't know precisely how many individuals were served, but nearly every bit of 5 (totalling 60+ pounds of raw weight) roasted turkeys, over 1/2 of a 20# ham, 2/3 of a bushel of baked candied sweet potatoes/yams, 2 of the 3 pans of from-scratch dressing/stuffing, probably 2/3 of fifty-servings of green beans and onions, a gallon of gravy, 1 out of 2 batches of mashed potatoes (about 50 servings per pan, were enjoyed by our folks.
> 
> ...


You are a Godsend to so many. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did I miss the recipe for the pumpkin roll? Enjoy your dessert.


Nope, she didn't post it.....yet?!! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations to Maatje and DH!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


There's nothing like a day out spending money to give you a buzz!! And if the walking helps your legs too, then that's a bonus. :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


Good to hear that your walking is so much better Julie. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke had his 5th birthday (I know, how did that happen so fast? No more baby Luke now!) on Saturday and had a party where more than 50 kids were invited! They hired one of the church halls and were allowed to borrow the toys from the Toddler Group, plus a friend came and did a magic show for them which covered 45 minutes. "Unfortunately" I was at the spa so wasn't able to be there, but DH said it was deafening! Psycho gran and grandpa were there, but were very standoffish with DH and positively rude to my DIL - turns out they haven't been speaking to DS for 6 months (which he didn't tell us) after a minor argument between him and his partner (their DD) which she was daft enough to tell her mother about. DS and partner are fine, but they have decided to ostracise my DS......it's maybe as well I wasn't there!!! Anyway, the kids had a great time, so that was what mattered.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke had his 5th birthday (I know, how did that happen so fast? No more baby Luke now!) on Saturday and had a party where more than 50 kids were invited! They hired one of the church halls and were allowed to borrow the toys from the Toddler Group, plus a friend came and did a magic show for them which covered 45 minutes. "Unfortunately" I was at the spa so wasn't able to be there, but DH said it was deafening! Psycho gran and grandpa were there, but were very standoffish with DH and positively rude to my DIL - turns out they haven't been speaking to DS for 6 months (which he didn't tell us) after a minor argument between him and his partner (their DD) which she was daft enough to tell her mother about. DS and partner are fine, but they have decided to ostracise my DS......it's maybe as well I wasn't there!!! Anyway, the kids had a great time, so that was what mattered.


Looks like a great party! Sorry to hear of the problems with Psycho Gran and Grandpa but if DS and partner are OK then that's all that matters. You probably had a better day at the Spa!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looks like a great party! Sorry to hear of the problems with Psycho Gran and Grandpa but if DS and partner are OK then that's all that matters. You probably had a better day at the Spa!


You bet I did! Neither of them even mention my DB's passing although they both knew as they looked after Luke whilst we were all at the funeral. Odd people!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his 5th birthday (I know, how did that happen so fast? No more baby Luke now!) on Saturday and had a party where more than 50 kids were invited! They hired one of the church halls and were allowed to borrow the toys from the Toddler Group, plus a friend came and did a magic show for them which covered 45 minutes. "Unfortunately" I was at the spa so wasn't able to be there, but DH said it was deafening! Psycho gran and grandpa were there, but were very standoffish with DH and positively rude to my DIL - turns out they haven't been speaking to DS for 6 months (which he didn't tell us) after a minor argument between him and his partner (their DD) which she was daft enough to tell her mother about. DS and partner are fine, but they have decided to ostracise my DS......it's maybe as well I wasn't there!!! Anyway, the kids had a great time, so that was what mattered.


50 kids!
Ostracise someone because they have an argument? Sounds a little extreme- seeing as everyone has arguments at times. Just a little extreme :sm01: 
Doesn't sound like you missed much, though I'm sure you would have liked to have been there for Luke.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no why do boilers / furnaces always decide to play up in the winter months , hope you can get it fixed Bonnie and soon


 :sm06: From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, those pecan balls sound really good.
> 
> DH got the furnace running for now & is making arrangements for a new one. The good news is even though it's 35 years old, there was a problem with this model so we get it replaced by warranty, just have to pay installation ????. It has been such an efficient furnace-97%, DH didn't let it be replaced when they wanted to years ago as the offered replacement was much less so.


Wow that is great that it will be replaced by warranty after all those years. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


Oh golly, sorry to hear you have been unwell. I hope the antibiotics kick in quick and you feel better very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


Congratulations!! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


How lovely of your friend to help you out. You got some good bargains also. :sm24:

You did really well to walk 2km. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Looks like a great party! Sorry to hear of the problems with Psycho Gran and Grandpa but if DS and partner are OK then that's all that matters. You probably had a better day at the Spa!


I agree! :sm19:

Happy Birthday Luke. Wow 5 years old. And wow 50 kids! Golly I can imagine the noise...LOL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree! :sm19:
> 
> Happy Birthday Luke. Wow 5 years old. And wow 50 kids! Golly I can imagine the noise...LOL


Happy Birthday Luke.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been a very exciting day here! Woke up to dd calling, she delivered a well born son - our 18th grandchild, early this morning, one week early! So thankful all went well and everyone is healthy. Hope everyone had a great day. Am trying to read, but it's not been that easy! Back to the party! Ttyl


Congratulations!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No. I didn't post it, but if you will remind me tomorrow I will be happy to share it. It was my MIL's.


Please do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


It does sound like you had a lovely day, both shopping and walking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The extra walking is great. How good to be able to manage it more. Has to be good for you.
> Wonderful to get out and do more exciting shopping. Great friend to help you out.


Thank you, Margaret! I am very fortunate in my friends- I must take a photo of the cloth and knitting things- the groceries have gone into the cupboard.
It is so great to be able to get out and walk. The warmer weather IS helping, and if I am coming back in the sweltering mid-day heat, it is mostly down hill. Having a heavy stroller with the shopping has not so far been a problem, and I have got quite practised at getting it on and off buses. The kneeling function that many have is a big help, and I am finding the drivers very considerate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a wonderful day Julie, sounds like you got some wonderful items too , know what you mean about shopping , just grocery shopping for me too , I cannot remember the last time I went shopping for something nice ,


It is hard to get real enthusiasm when it is the groceries!!!!!!LOL. I used to shop on the way home when I was working in 1976, 77, but decided it was best not to remain a working mum in the battle ground we had.
So for the 15 years we were in Christchurch I sewed or knitted EVERYTHING apart from shoes. We had a wonderfully productive garden- some years I grew quite a lot of our potato crop, but I was more into the berries and fruit, even had a small asparagus plot started- Globe Artichokes and the Jerusalem ones. Then I started helping out at the girls' school, often busing back and forth with them on the school bus, or if needs be biking over. They were good years mostly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a lovely day all round :sm24:


It sure was! Plus it is so good to be walking again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> There's nothing like a day out spending money to give you a buzz!! And if the walking helps your legs too, then that's a bonus. :sm02:


LOL! :sm24: Especially when it is such a rare occurrence for me! 
I reckoned given the distance I was walking with the painful hip, until it got so bad it was barely possible, I reckoned it was time I got the prosthesis into action!
Being almost pain free is such a boost to one's morale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good to hear that your walking is so much better Julie. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Kate- it is a real boost for the spirits!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his 5th birthday (I know, how did that happen so fast? No more baby Luke now!) on Saturday and had a party where more than 50 kids were invited! They hired one of the church halls and were allowed to borrow the toys from the Toddler Group, plus a friend came and did a magic show for them which covered 45 minutes. "Unfortunately" I was at the spa so wasn't able to be there, but DH said it was deafening! Psycho gran and grandpa were there, but were very standoffish with DH and positively rude to my DIL - turns out they haven't been speaking to DS for 6 months (which he didn't tell us) after a minor argument between him and his partner (their DD) which she was daft enough to tell her mother about. DS and partner are fine, but they have decided to ostracise my DS......it's maybe as well I wasn't there!!! Anyway, the kids had a great time, so that was what mattered.


Goodness me, five already! Lovely photo of them both, and all the others!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How lovely of your friend to help you out. You got some good bargains also. :sm24:
> 
> You did really well to walk 2km. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy! It was so kind of her!
Two km on three days- my plan is to get out more regularly- the Botanic Gardens are not very far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It does sound like you had a lovely day, both shopping and walking.


Thanks Liz!
The shopping was such a treat, and it is great to be getting out and talking with people around.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


So much good news!! Wonderful you were able to go "fun" shopping and walking!! Great price for pillowcases! They are expensive here also.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the good wishes and congratulations! I was going to comment on more, but 4 little boys just got up so my peace for the day is over! ???????? Hope everyone has a great day. Ttyl


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


That's fantastic! Sounds like some great bargains. Great you are able to walk so much and the edema is going down. And with the warmer weather you will be able to get out more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nope, she didn't post it.....yet?!! :sm09:


The cookbook is sitting on top of the laptop waiting for me. I am reading on my phone while bacon cooks in the oven. As soon as I turn on the computer I will post it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his 5th birthday (I know, how did that happen so fast? No more baby Luke now!) on Saturday and had a party where more than 50 kids were invited! They hired one of the church halls and were allowed to borrow the toys from the Toddler Group, plus a friend came and did a magic show for them which covered 45 minutes. "Unfortunately" I was at the spa so wasn't able to be there, but DH said it was deafening! Psycho gran and grandpa were there, but were very standoffish with DH and positively rude to my DIL - turns out they haven't been speaking to DS for 6 months (which he didn't tell us) after a minor argument between him and his partner (their DD) which she was daft enough to tell her mother about. DS and partner are fine, but they have decided to ostracise my DS......it's maybe as well I wasn't there!!! Anyway, the kids had a great time, so that was what mattered.


Wow! 50 kids, that's some party.
Sorry your poor DS is having trouble with psycho gran, she's definitely a piece of work. Probably it's just as well for your blood pressure that you were at the spa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My Christmas cactus is blooming.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his 5th birthday (I know, how did that happen so fast? No more baby Luke now!) on Saturday and had a party where more than 50 kids were invited! They hired one of the church halls and were allowed to borrow the toys from the Toddler Group, plus a friend came and did a magic show for them which covered 45 minutes. "Unfortunately" I was at the spa so wasn't able to be there, but DH said it was deafening! Psycho gran and grandpa were there, but were very standoffish with DH and positively rude to my DIL - turns out they haven't been speaking to DS for 6 months (which he didn't tell us) after a minor argument between him and his partner (their DD) which she was daft enough to tell her mother about. DS and partner are fine, but they have decided to ostracise my DS......it's maybe as well I wasn't there!!! Anyway, the kids had a great time, so that was what mattered.


Happy Birthday Luke! Sounds like the party was a great success.

From what you have said about psycho gran it doesn't surprise me they would act like that. Geesh! Their loss.

As to the noise level, next time take earplugs!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, it’s great you are so much more mobile & go D it’s helping the edema


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


Thanks for sharing. It is so beautiful and brightened my day.
So good you are able to walk better and the edema is going down, Julie. Glad you had a fun shopping trip. I always enjoy knowing my pantry has food in it.
So sorry for those in pain. Hoping it will quickly diminish. 
Black Friday here, and I am out of size 6 dry fly hooks, so must travel a bit to get them. I am sure that the traffic will be horrendous. Utahns drive like crazy people.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke had his 5th birthday (I know, how did that happen so fast? No more baby Luke now!) on Saturday and had a party where more than 50 kids were invited! They hired one of the church halls and were allowed to borrow the toys from the Toddler Group, plus a friend came and did a magic show for them which covered 45 minutes. "Unfortunately" I was at the spa so wasn't able to be there, but DH said it was deafening! Psycho gran and grandpa were there, but were very standoffish with DH and positively rude to my DIL - turns out they haven't been speaking to DS for 6 months (which he didn't tell us) after a minor argument between him and his partner (their DD) which she was daft enough to tell her mother about. DS and partner are fine, but they have decided to ostracise my DS......it's maybe as well I wasn't there!!! Anyway, the kids had a great time, so that was what mattered.


And is you son doing the happy dance :sm23: joking aside are they planning on not talking to him for ever , thats going to make life difficult for everyone

Happy birthday to Luke


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


Christmas cactus looks great Gwen , a lovely splash of colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished my christmas cushion yesterday and i still cannot decide what i want to make now , I know what I should be making a hat for my middle son but he just wants a plain slouchie hat in black was going to try the C.C. hat but no just plain , its to dark anyway to start that, maybe I'll pick a ball of yarn and it will talk to me tell me what it wants to be , Lol I would definitley need locking up if yarn started talking to me ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> 50 kids!
> Ostracise someone because they have an argument? Sounds a little extreme- seeing as everyone has arguments at times. Just a little extreme :sm01:
> Doesn't sound like you missed much, though I'm sure you would have liked to have been there for Luke.


This is the same woman who fell out with her older daughter 5 years ago, sued her for the return of the money they gave her for a deposit for her wedding and refused to go to or pay for the wedding, but was extremely irate because the daughter refused to have anything to do with them after they tried to make contact 3 years later after the daughter had given birth! So she has a granddaughter of 3 who lives 14 miles away whom she has never met. Extreme doesn't cover it - she's seriously nuts and the husband just shrugs his shoulders and says, "That's just how your mother is." :sm06:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, well it felt like 500’ haha.
Julie so glad you can walk better and edema better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And is you son doing the happy dance :sm23: joking aside are they planning on not talking to him for ever , thats going to make life difficult for everyone
> 
> Happy birthday to Luke


I think his plan is to keep it going as long as possible! It annoys him that they do this then just expect everyone to be back to normal as soon as they decide they're speaking again. Funny folk.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, much better time at Spa! Psycho grands sound like a nightmare. Love pic of Caitlin pushing Luke.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! It was so kind of her!
> Two km on three days- my plan is to get out more regularly- the Botanic Gardens are not very far.


Great to be able to plan days out now that you can get around more easily.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> You bet I did! Neither of them even mention my DB's passing although they both knew as they looked after Luke whilst we were all at the funeral. Odd people!


Shame on them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


Lovely blooms. Out of all four of my Christmas Cactus I have one solitary bud. :sm03: :sm03: They must be having a "rest" year!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am one spoiled lady! Al made me filet mignonette, sweet potatoes and steamed broccoli and cauliflower last night! Yum!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is the same woman who fell out with her older daughter 5 years ago, sued her for the return of the money they gave her for a deposit for her wedding and refused to go to or pay for the wedding, but was extremely irate because the daughter refused to have anything to do with them after they tried to make contact 3 years later after the daughter had given birth! So she has a granddaughter of 3 who lives 14 miles away whom she has never met. Extreme doesn't cover it - she's seriously nuts and the husband just shrugs his shoulders and says, "That's just how your mother is." :sm06:


Sounds like a very sad lady who will finish up not talking to anyone and will have no friends or family around her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Please do.


Laptop won't connect to the server to get online. Sorry. Might take awhile.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Margaret! I am very fortunate in my friends- I must take a photo of the cloth and knitting things- the groceries have gone into the cupboard.
> It is so great to be able to get out and walk. The warmer weather IS helping, and if I am coming back in the sweltering mid-day heat, it is mostly down hill. Having a heavy stroller with the shopping has not so far been a problem, and I have got quite practised at getting it on and off buses. The kneeling function that many have is a big help, and I am finding the drivers very considerate.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! :sm24: Especially when it is such a rare occurrence for me!
> I reckoned given the distance I was walking with the painful hip, until it got so bad it was barely possible, I reckoned it was time I got the prosthesis into action!
> Being almost pain free is such a boost to one's morale.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


Pretty!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Tami: Here is my recipe that I made for Thanksgiving. It was great. Hope this helps since you are having trouble with your printer.


WALNUT PUMPKIN CAKE ROLL RECIPE

MAKES:
12 servings

TOTAL TIME:
Prep: 20 min. + chilling Bake: 15 min. + cooling


INGREDIENTS
3 eggs
1 cup sugar
2/3 cup canned or cooked pumpkin
1 teaspoon lemon juice
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 cup finely chopped walnuts
Confectioners' sugar

FILLING:
2 packages (3 ounces each) cream cheese, softened
1 cup confectioners' sugar
1/4 cup butter or margarine, softened
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

DIRECTIONS
Lin a greased 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan with waxed paper. Grease the paper; set aside. In a mixing bowl, beat eggs for 3 minutes. Gradually add sugar; beat for 2 minutes or until mixture becomes thick and lemon-colored. Stir in pumpkin and lemon juice. Combine dry ingredients; fold into pumpkin mixture. Spread batter evenly in prepared pan. Sprinkle with walnuts.
Bake at 375° for 12-14 minutes or until cake springs back when lightly touched in center. Cool for 5 minutes. Turn cake out of pan onto a kitchen towel dusted with confectioners' sugar. Gently peel off waxed paper. roll up cake in towel jelly-roll style, starting with a long side. Cool completely on a wire rack.
In a mixing bowl, combine filling ingredients; beat until smooth. Unroll cake; spread evenly with filling to within 1/2 in. of edges. Roll up again. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour before cutting. Refrigerate leftovers. Yield: 10-12 servings. 

Jacke


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for sharing. It is so beautiful and brightened my day.
> So good you are able to walk better and the edema is going down, Julie. Glad you had a fun shopping trip. I always enjoy knowing my pantry has food in it.
> So sorry for those in pain. Hoping it will quickly diminish.
> Black Friday here, and I am out of size 6 dry fly hooks, so must travel a bit to get them. I am sure that the traffic will be horrendous. Utahns drive like crazy people.


Be safe! Hope the traffic isn't to horrible and you can find the hooks you need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my christmas cushion yesterday and i still cannot decide what i want to make now , I know what I should be making a hat for my middle son but he just wants a plain slouchie hat in black was going to try the C.C. hat but no just plain , its to dark anyway to start that, maybe I'll pick a ball of yarn and it will talk to me tell me what it wants to be , Lol I would definitley need locking up if yarn started talking to me ????


Hmm, by my reckoning, it's about 4:30 there, so yes, too dark to start working on black yarn! No, you would not need locking up if the yarn started talking to you. How many times have many of us tried making an item and the yarn just would not cooperate? Once we frogged it all and started something else with it, it worked up just beautifully? The yarn told us that was not what it wanted to be the first time around! And wood often will tell the carver what it wants to be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the same woman who fell out with her older daughter 5 years ago, sued her for the return of the money they gave her for a deposit for her wedding and refused to go to or pay for the wedding, but was extremely irate because the daughter refused to have anything to do with them after they tried to make contact 3 years later after the daughter had given birth! So she has a granddaughter of 3 who lives 14 miles away whom she has never met. Extreme doesn't cover it - she's seriously nuts and the husband just shrugs his shoulders and says, "That's just how your mother is." :sm06:


 :sm06: Um, no, that's not "just how your mother is". The woman needs mental therapy! And so does her husband if that is how he handles it. Sounds like we all know who wears the trousers in that house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am one spoiled lady! Al made me filet mignonette, sweet potatoes and steamed broccoli and cauliflower last night! Yum!


Yes, you are! Yum!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a very sad lady who will finish up not talking to anyone and will have no friends or family around her.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Tami: Here is my recipe that I made for Thanksgiving. It was great. Hope this helps since you are having trouble with your printer.
> 
> WALNUT PUMPKIN CAKE ROLL RECIPE
> 
> ...


Thank you. It was the stupid computer not connecting to the internet server. I sent a text for help to my DDIL. It had done an update Tuesday or Wednesday, and hadn't connected since, I just hadn't had time to fool with it. She suggested doing a restart, not just starting it up after I had shut down. I am now typing on my computer! Yay!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely blooms. Out of all four of my Christmas Cactus I have one solitary bud. :sm03: :sm03: They must be having a "rest" year!


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is my recipe for the pumpkin roll.

PUMPKIN CREAM ROLL
Jane C. & Tami C.

3 eggs
1 cup sugar
2/3 c. canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling)
1 t. lemon juice
3/4 c. all-purpose flour
2 t. pumpkin pie spice or cinnamon
1 cup finely chopped nuts (we don't put these in, too many who can't eat nuts)
Confectionery sugar 

Filling:
1 (8oz) package cream chees
4 tablespoons softened butter
1 t. vanilla
1 c. confectionery sugar 

Beat eggs in a medium mixing bowl. Gradually beat in sugar. Fold in pumpkin and lemon juice. fold in dry ingredients. Pour into a well greased 10 x 15 inch jelly roll pan. Sprinkle with nuts. Bake at 375°F for 15 minutes. Generously dust thin towel with confectioners sugar. Quickly loosen sides with knife and turn out onto a thin towel. Generously sprinkle with confectioner's sugar. Roll up, with towel, from wide side. Cool.

Thoroughly cream together filling ingredients. Unroll cake and spread with filling. Lifting cake off towel, roll up like a jelly roll. Refrigerate until chilled. Cut in 1/2" slices and serve. Will keep refrigerated for several days.


The reason I had so much trouble with my first one, was that the recipe, as written in the cookbook, didn't say to dust the towel with confectioners sugar before turning the cake out of the pan onto the towel. DD didn't think to tell me to do it, either! Ah well, the kids get something to snack on! Enjoy!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Be safe! Hope the traffic isn't too horrible and you can find the hooks you need.


Thank you for the kind thoughts. Turned out that the traffic seemed to be confined to the downtown areas of Provo/Orem and my hooks were available at a more distant Orem shop. I was the first person in the parking lot and there when the clerk opened. He is a good friend and good to see him working after a horrific back injury. We had a good talk as well as getting all the hooks I should need for the rest of the season. They are always friendly in that fly shop, greet me immediately by name and very helpful. Did not venture into my downtown yarn shop as no knitting until the Christmas flies are finished. Besides, parking in the limited downtown Provo center street, where my LYS is located, is always dicey and crowded. I did not want to circle the block multiple times just to find an open space.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the kind thoughts. Turned out that the traffic seemed to be confined to the downtown areas of Provo/Orem and my hooks were available at a more distant Orem shop. I was the first person in the parking lot and there when the clerk opened. He is a good friend and good to see him working after a horrific back injury. We had a good talk as well as getting all the hooks I should need for the rest of the season. They are always friendly in that fly shop, greet me immediately by name and very helpful. Did not venture into my downtown yarn shop as no knitting until the Christmas flies are finished. Besides, parking in the limited downtown Provo center street, where my LYS is located, is always dicey and crowded. I did not want to circle the block multiple times just to find an open space.


I'm glad you didn't have any traffic issues, and were able to get all the supplies you will need for a while, as well as getting in a good visit with your friend. I am glad he is able to work after the injury to his back.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

For those who have signed up for the Christmas card exchange!!!!!! Check your email!!!! You should have an email from me with the list attached. Please check to make sure I have your address information correct. If there are any changes that need to be made, please let me know immediately so that I can send out an email with the corrections, hopefully before anyone has their cards addressed and in the mail. 

I am so happy to have been able to organize this again this year. It wouldn't be possible with out the participation of all of you!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all,
Congratulations Maatje on the new grandson!
Julie, I know how wonderful it must feel to be able to walk more, and to do some "fun" shopping. Very happy for you.
Sounds like the adventures and misadventures of Thanksgiving have been survived well. We had hoped DD2 and family would come over but they are having to be judicious with fuel in order for DD to be able to get back and forth to work the next few days. On the plus I was able to scale down my menu so less work for me. I made the traditional turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, cornbread dressing, and cranberry sauce (I too, like my own over canned), then added some brussels sprouts. Had a brownie cake with almonds for dessert. I hate baking so don't really do pies, cakes or cookies for myself. I am cooking the carcass in the crockpot so I can have stock on hand. What a great thing 
I received a large box from DD1 this morning packed full of yarn she no longer has time for. I am not one to have much stash but this sure gives me plenty. Now to decide what to do with it all......Hmmm
I still have a cough from my bought with whatever it was, but feeling so much better then I did. 
Here's to prompt healing for those who are ill.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> For those who have signed up for the Christmas card exchange!!!!!! Check your email!!!! You should have an email from me with the list attached. Please check to make sure I have your address information correct. If there are any changes that need to be made, please let me know immediately so that I can send out an email with the corrections, hopefully before anyone has their cards addressed and in the mail.
> 
> I am so happy to have been able to organize this again this year. It wouldn't be possible with out the participation of all of you!


I have received my email. Thank you so much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


So pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the same woman who fell out with her older daughter 5 years ago, sued her for the return of the money they gave her for a deposit for her wedding and refused to go to or pay for the wedding, but was extremely irate because the daughter refused to have anything to do with them after they tried to make contact 3 years later after the daughter had given birth! So she has a granddaughter of 3 who lives 14 miles away whom she has never met. Extreme doesn't cover it - she's seriously nuts and the husband just shrugs his shoulders and says, "That's just how your mother is." :sm06:


It's hard to believe that parents would behave that way toward their children. Hopefully your DS and wife don't have to see them too often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am one spoiled lady! Al made me filet mignonette, sweet potatoes and steamed broccoli and cauliflower last night! Yum!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Laptop won't connect to the server to get online. Sorry. Might take awhile.


That's okay - no rush.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So much good news!! Wonderful you were able to go "fun" shopping and walking!! Great price for pillowcases! They are expensive here also.


Thank you Maatje! It was really a nice change! I am so glad to be getting out again. I am trying to cut out all synthetics- the pillow-cases are a Poly/cotton- so I think may become under cases- until I sort out how to wash them, and put the water on my pot plants. $5 for a square European pillowcase was too good to pass up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's fantastic! Sounds like some great bargains. Great you are able to walk so much and the edema is going down. And with the warmer weather you will be able to get out more.


Thanks Tami- that is what I am hoping. although today has dawned a bit grey the maximum is supposed to be 23C, so quite comfortable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


That is beautiful, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, it's great you are so much more mobile & go D it's helping the edema


It is! Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for sharing. It is so beautiful and brightened my day.
> So good you are able to walk better and the edema is going down, Julie. Glad you had a fun shopping trip. I always enjoy knowing my pantry has food in it.
> So sorry for those in pain. Hoping it will quickly diminish.
> Black Friday here, and I am out of size 6 dry fly hooks, so must travel a bit to get them. I am sure that the traffic will be horrendous. Utahns drive like crazy people.


Thank you, Joyce! That sounds like it will be quite a journey. Hope it is over now and you are safely home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Tami: Here is my recipe that I made for Thanksgiving. It was great. Hope this helps since you are having trouble with your printer.
> 
> WALNUT PUMPKIN CAKE ROLL RECIPE
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my recipe for the pumpkin roll.
> 
> PUMPKIN CREAM ROLL
> Jane C. & Tami C.
> ...


Thanks, Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, well it felt like 500' haha.
> Julie so glad you can walk better and edema better.


 :sm24: Thank you, Joy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Congratulations Maatje on the new grandson!
> Julie, I know how wonderful it must feel to be able to walk more, and to do some "fun" shopping. Very happy for you.
> Sounds like the adventures and misadventures of Thanksgiving have been survived well. We had hoped DD2 and family would come over but they are having to be judicious with fuel in order for DD to be able to get back and forth to work the next few days. On the plus I was able to scale down my menu so less work for me. I made the traditional turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, cornbread dressing, and cranberry sauce (I too, like my own over canned), then added some brussels sprouts. Had a brownie cake with almonds for dessert. I hate baking so don't really do pies, cakes or cookies for myself. I am cooking the carcass in the crockpot so I can have stock on hand. What a great thing
> ...


I'm sorry DD2 and family were unable to join you for Thanksgiving, but do understand needing to conserve fuel to get to work. Sounds like you had a delicious meal. I have my turkey carcass in the crock pot, also! Enjoy your new yarn stash.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have received my email. Thank you so much.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great to be able to plan days out now that you can get around more easily.


Thanks, yes it is! And great to have more, better days!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Maatje! It was really a nice change! I am so glad to be getting out again. I am trying to cut out all synthetics- the pillow-cases are a Poly/cotton- so I think may become under cases- until I sort out how to wash them, and put the water on my pot plants. $5 for a square European pillowcase was too good to pass up!


How would you wash non-synthetics differently from the synthetics? I wash them all pretty much the same. Same laundry soap, and dry as per label instructions.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami- that is what I am hoping. although today has dawned a bit grey the maximum is supposed to be 23C, so quite comfortable.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Congratulations Maatje on the new grandson!
> Julie, I know how wonderful it must feel to be able to walk more, and to do some "fun" shopping. Very happy for you.
> Sounds like the adventures and misadventures of Thanksgiving have been survived well. We had hoped DD2 and family would come over but they are having to be judicious with fuel in order for DD to be able to get back and forth to work the next few days. On the plus I was able to scale down my menu so less work for me. I made the traditional turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, cornbread dressing, and cranberry sauce (I too, like my own over canned), then added some brussels sprouts. Had a brownie cake with almonds for dessert. I hate baking so don't really do pies, cakes or cookies for myself. I am cooking the carcass in the crockpot so I can have stock on hand. What a great thing
> ...


Thank you, Evelyn! I need to go and rest- as usual I have been up too early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How would you wash non-synthetics differently from the synthetics? I wash them all pretty much the same. Same laundry soap, and dry as per label instructions.


I have a huge basin that I am thinking of rigging up and bucketing the water to the garden- just not washing them in the washing machine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Tami.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am one spoiled lady! Al made me filet mignonette, sweet potatoes and steamed broccoli and cauliflower last night! Yum!


Lovely!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a huge basin that I am thinking of rigging up and bucketing the water to the garden- just not washing them in the washing machine.


That sounds like extra work. I wash synthetics as everything else.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got blood work, urinalysis, chest X-ray done for cataract surgeries. Picked up new Advance Directive. Not that I’m worried about risk of surgeries but just good to update.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

martina said:


> That sounds like extra work. I wash synthetics as everything else.


So do I. The whites all go in together, darks together, synthetics and cottons alike together all in the washing machine with cold water wash and rinse. No problems.
Sassafras, good you are ready to get your surgery. Think you will love the results. Hope you will see ever so much better, as I have done after my cataract surgery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the same woman who fell out with her older daughter 5 years ago, sued her for the return of the money they gave her for a deposit for her wedding and refused to go to or pay for the wedding, but was extremely irate because the daughter refused to have anything to do with them after they tried to make contact 3 years later after the daughter had given birth! So she has a granddaughter of 3 who lives 14 miles away whom she has never met. Extreme doesn't cover it - she's seriously nuts and the husband just shrugs his shoulders and says, "That's just how your mother is." :sm06:


She spoils things for herself as much as for others. Her husband probably needs to respond that way just to stay sane.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, by my reckoning, it's about 4:30 there, so yes, too dark to start working on black yarn! No, you would not need locking up if the yarn started talking to you. How many times have many of us tried making an item and the yarn just would not cooperate? Once we frogged it all and started something else with it, it worked up just beautifully? The yarn told us that was not what it wanted to be the first time around! And wood often will tell the carver what it wants to be.


 :sm24: 
David just looks at me when I say the yarn wants to be... or it doesn't want.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thanksgiving was wonderful. I did way too much, as usual with work and food. Shrimp would have been enough appetizer but I did puff pastry with cheese and mild jalapeño and some with artichoke, cheese, and olive, bruschetta, smoked eggplant dip, bread crisps and Parmesan crisps, bacon wrapped asparagus. Then of course the meal. Oh my goodness, my son’s new dog has ADD. We really had a lovely time. Today has been really busy. The ladies I met for lunch today didn’t recognize me. I was sitting right there and they didn’t know it was me. Either I’ve aged a lot since we met last year or it’s the short har and weight loss. This evening I’m having dinner another friend, so a whole lot of eating. 

Last night I was so sore from all the Thanksgiving prep and cleanup that I had to use the cane. All gone and today I’m better. Yay. 

Hugs for all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> She spoils things for herself as much as for others. Her husband probably needs to respond that way just to stay sane.


Seemingly if Psycho gran and her DH fall out she disappears and books herself into a five star hotel for a few days.....it probably works out cheaper for him to keep on her good side! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Seemingly if Psycho gran and her DH fall out she disappears and books herself into a five star hotel for a few days.....it probably works out cheaper for him to keep on her good side! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Thanksgiving was wonderful. I did way too much, as usual with work and food. Shrimp would have been enough appetizer but I did puff pastry with cheese and mild jalapeño and some with artichoke, cheese, and olive, bruschetta, smoked eggplant dip, bread crisps and Parmesan crisps, bacon wrapped asparagus. Then of course the meal. Oh my goodness, my son's new dog has ADD. We really had a lovely time. Today has been really busy. The ladies I met for lunch today didn't recognize me. I was sitting right there and they didn't know it was me. Either I've aged a lot since we met last year or it's the short har and weight loss. This evening I'm having dinner another friend, so a whole lot of eating.
> 
> Last night I was so sore from all the Thanksgiving prep and cleanup that I had to use the cane. All gone and today I'm better. Yay.
> 
> Hugs for all.


Glad you enjoyed your Thanksgiving celebrations, even if you overdid the prep! I'm sure it's the short hair and the weight loss that was responsible for your altered appearance!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my recipe for the pumpkin roll.
> 
> PUMPKIN CREAM ROLL
> Jane C. & Tami C.
> ...


That looks good- kept it but won't be trying it for a while- neither my diet or my cooking arrangements allow it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a wonderful day- thanks to a dear friend's generosity I was able to go out shopping to the grocery store known as 'Reduced to Clear'- and have come home with some bits and pieces that will make the gap between now and Tuesday much less of a fast than had seemed likely. RtC, is around the corner from Spotlight which is the only local place one can get decent yarns, so I have a few more bits and pieces for Christmas and other gifts, got 3 European Pillow cases for $5 each, marked down from $20 each- a length of material with place names around NZ, which the plan is to turn into a cushion cover.It was a real treat to be able to go out and spend- a pleasure I am usually denied apart from shopping for the groceries, but that does not have quite the same buzz!
> 
> Today I walked around 2 kilometres (which is a little short of a mile), plus I covered rather more ground on Monday, and again on Wednesday. It is having a positive effect on the oedema in my legs - which has been rather bothersome. The first leg up to the bus stop is uphill, but gradually I am managing it without puffing too badly.


That's great, the shopping, great bargains, and the walking. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I just messaged Vicky to tell her we are at the church this morning making coffee and cooking sausages, while she doesn't expect to get there she did say Elizabeth has asked if she will see Grandma today!
Heading out to set up soon. Woke so early that I am here even before I go out! This time of the year the new TP starts at a respectable 8.30. (does mean though though that the digest doesn't come out till 8.30pm!).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his 5th birthday (I know, how did that happen so fast? No more baby Luke now!) on Saturday and had a party where more than 50 kids were invited! They hired one of the church halls and were allowed to borrow the toys from the Toddler Group, plus a friend came and did a magic show for them which covered 45 minutes. "Unfortunately" I was at the spa so wasn't able to be there, but DH said it was deafening! Psycho gran and grandpa were there, but were very standoffish with DH and positively rude to my DIL - turns out they haven't been speaking to DS for 6 months (which he didn't tell us) after a minor argument between him and his partner (their DD) which she was daft enough to tell her mother about. DS and partner are fine, but they have decided to ostracise my DS......it's maybe as well I wasn't there!!! Anyway, the kids had a great time, so that was what mattered.


Looks like the kids were having a great time. 
I wonder if the other grandpa is just that way because he has to be to have peace at home with psycho gran, or if he's just as bad as she is. We used to say of people like that "at least we don't have to go home to that or wake up with it". 
Very glad though that your DS and partner are fine, long may they be happy, other than the minor disagreements of course, that we all have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So do I. The whites all go in together, darks together, synthetics and cottons alike together all in the washing machine with cold water wash and rinse. No problems.
> Sassafras, good you are ready to get your surgery. Think you will love the results. Hope you will see ever so much better, as I have done after my cataract surgery.


The only things washed differently are my woollens. Gentle hand wash cycle in the machine with wool wash.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seemingly if Psycho gran and her DH fall out she disappears and books herself into a five star hotel for a few days.....it probably works out cheaper for him to keep on her good side! :sm16: :sm09:


Maybe I should try that!

David will be away this coming week but his plan is to work on the kitchen the following week so the bottom cupboards will at least be fully in place (not with any insides mind you!) so that the new bench will go on. Maybe the hotplates will be in and usable? Trying to work out how to cook the Christmas Puds).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Seemingly if Psycho gran and her DH fall out she disappears and books herself into a five star hotel for a few days.....it probably works out cheaper for him to keep on her good side! :sm16: :sm09:


She probably "engineers" a falling out so that she can book herself in to the hotel on a regular basis. :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seemingly if Psycho gran and her DH fall out she disappears and books herself into a five star hotel for a few days.....it probably works out cheaper for him to keep on her good side! :sm16: :sm09:


I don't know...the peace and quiet might be worth it to him! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful blooms, Gwen. Mine has taken to blooming in January or February, though it bloomed at Christmas the other years. I enjoy them whenever, anyway.

I've been sewing quilt pieces today, and now I'm going to knit a little. Sitting in either chair too long makes my back hurt so have to alternate with walking around, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508827-1.html#11660671


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a huge basin that I am thinking of rigging up and bucketing the water to the garden- just not washing them in the washing machine.


Then the synthetics should was the same. Especially if they are blends. Good idea to reuse the water if you can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got blood work, urinalysis, chest X-ray done for cataract surgeries. Picked up new Advance Directive. Not that I'm worried about risk of surgeries but just good to update.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> :sm24:
> David just looks at me when I say the yarn wants to be... or it doesn't want.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks good- kept it but won't be trying it for a while- neither my diet or my cooking arrangements allow it.


Enjoy it when you can.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the same woman who fell out with her older daughter 5 years ago, sued her for the return of the money they gave her for a deposit for her wedding and refused to go to or pay for the wedding, but was extremely irate because the daughter refused to have anything to do with them after they tried to make contact 3 years later after the daughter had given birth! So she has a granddaughter of 3 who lives 14 miles away whom she has never met. Extreme doesn't cover it - she's seriously nuts and the husband just shrugs his shoulders and says, "That's just how your mother is." :sm06:


OMG, I think your name for her is certainly accurate ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful blooms, Gwen. Mine has taken to blooming in January or February, though it bloomed at Christmas the other years. I enjoy them whenever, anyway.
> 
> I've been sewing quilt pieces today, and now I'm going to knit a little. Sitting in either chair too long makes my back hurt so have to alternate with walking around, too.


Hope the back soon feels better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


They are so pretty. I think my big one is getting steroids somewhere and I s totally covered in buds & flowers & so heavy I cant move it anymore to even get a good photo. The other is much smaller. They give such nice color in the dark days of winter & seem to be the only blooming plant that likes my house, all others just die. I decided when I cleaned this morning my Bruggimansia needed some fresh air as it kept losing leaves & getting uglier by the day so out it went


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Congratulations Maatje on the new grandson!
> Julie, I know how wonderful it must feel to be able to walk more, and to do some "fun" shopping. Very happy for you.
> Sounds like the adventures and misadventures of Thanksgiving have been survived well. We had hoped DD2 and family would come over but they are having to be judicious with fuel in order for DD to be able to get back and forth to work the next few days. On the plus I was able to scale down my menu so less work for me. I made the traditional turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, cornbread dressing, and cranberry sauce (I too, like my own over canned), then added some brussels sprouts. Had a brownie cake with almonds for dessert. I hate baking so don't really do pies, cakes or cookies for myself. I am cooking the carcass in the crockpot so I can have stock on hand. What a great thing
> ...


Great your DD shared her stash, I'm sure you will make lots of lovely things


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> That sounds like extra work. I wash synthetics as everything else.


Me too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could have used a cooking bag. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, I haven't got as much done as I had hoped. We probably won't have dessert tomorrow. I got bread made after my hair cut and errands. The someone decided he wanted homemade pizza for supper so there went my oven space again. Then had to go work at the club. Got home about 9:15 and made stuffing and we got the bird stuffed and ready to go in the pan in the morning. I forgot my aunt still has my roaster. So....I put foil on my big jelly roll pan, the put a 9x13 pan in that and put foil in that. DH will be awake early and will put the turkey in the pan, put bacon on top, cover the breast with foil and put it in the oven so I don't have to get up real early.
> 
> Carple tunnel is giving me fits tonight and had an asthma attack as we were finishing the turkey. Third time this week I've used my inhaler. I don't know if it's the colder air or what. Oh well. Dr appointment on the 4th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That sounds like extra work. I wash synthetics as everything else.


I am concerned about the micro-fibres that are killing the fish, turtles and other Marine life.
That is exactly why I am trying to buy only natural fibres!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So do I. The whites all go in together, darks together, synthetics and cottons alike together all in the washing machine with cold water wash and rinse. No problems.
> Sassafras, good you are ready to get your surgery. Think you will love the results. Hope you will see ever so much better, as I have done after my cataract surgery.


You are a long way from the ocean, we are not.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

even with the glitches i know thanksgiving will be great at elm. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thank you for all the sweet words and blessings offered for all of us who are gathering at Elm tomorrow. A couple of glitches jumped into my prep plans for Thanksgiving's dinner. First of all no residential oven will hold more than one turkey in an oven-bag at a time. So-o-o, I ended up cooking 3 of the medium-sized birds in 2 of our electric roasters and the other 2 birds in the available ovens that would actually accommodate a 15 to 16 pound bird. The giblets are simmering in a crock pot/slow cooker. Vegetables for the mirepoix for the dressing have simmered in my smallest commercial stockpot this evening. Don and I went back to Elm about 1/2 hour after the power went out at home. We checked, turned to low or shut down every appliance we could. (The power was NOT out at Elm.) When we got home the power was still out for another hour, so no pies made here tonight and menu plans have been shuffled to take care of that situation.
> 
> Another friend from church came by our house just before dinner with 2 cakes for dessert tomorrow. I still need to do some kind of magic on the whole-berry cranberry sauce a male volunteer cooked just before we got set to serve lunch today. I think that he pitched out too many berries as he picked them over and didn't replace them for the correct measurement in proportion to the amount of water used. I seriously doubt that there were actually than many unacceptable pieces. Anyway, it is far too soupy for cranberry sauce. I hope to have time to cook up more berries and water and combine the two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Thanksgiving was wonderful. I did way too much, as usual with work and food. Shrimp would have been enough appetizer but I did puff pastry with cheese and mild jalapeño and some with artichoke, cheese, and olive, bruschetta, smoked eggplant dip, bread crisps and Parmesan crisps, bacon wrapped asparagus. Then of course the meal. Oh my goodness, my son's new dog has ADD. We really had a lovely time. Today has been really busy. The ladies I met for lunch today didn't recognize me. I was sitting right there and they didn't know it was me. Either I've aged a lot since we met last year or it's the short har and weight loss. This evening I'm having dinner another friend, so a whole lot of eating.
> 
> Last night I was so sore from all the Thanksgiving prep and cleanup that I had to use the cane. All gone and today I'm better. Yay.
> 
> Hugs for all.


Wow, after all those appetizers how did you have room for the meal. I'm glad you had a good time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Thanksgiving was wonderful. I did way too much, as usual with work and food. Shrimp would have been enough appetizer but I did puff pastry with cheese and mild jalapeño and some with artichoke, cheese, and olive, bruschetta, smoked eggplant dip, bread crisps and Parmesan crisps, bacon wrapped asparagus. Then of course the meal. Oh my goodness, my son's new dog has ADD. We really had a lovely time. Today has been really busy. The ladies I met for lunch today didn't recognize me. I was sitting right there and they didn't know it was me. Either I've aged a lot since we met last year or it's the short har and weight loss. This evening I'm having dinner another friend, so a whole lot of eating.
> 
> Last night I was so sore from all the Thanksgiving prep and cleanup that I had to use the cane. All gone and today I'm better. Yay.
> 
> Hugs for all.


Glad it went well- will you be eating left-overs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, the shopping, great bargains, and the walking. :sm24:


Thank you, Kaye Jo! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Then the synthetics should was the same. Especially if they are blends. Good idea to reuse the water if you can.


Yes!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Thanksgiving was wonderful. I did way too much, as usual with work and food. Shrimp would have been enough appetizer but I did puff pastry with cheese and mild jalapeño and some with artichoke, cheese, and olive, bruschetta, smoked eggplant dip, bread crisps and Parmesan crisps, bacon wrapped asparagus. Then of course the meal. Oh my goodness, my son's new dog has ADD. We really had a lovely time. Today has been really busy. The ladies I met for lunch today didn't recognize me. I was sitting right there and they didn't know it was me. Either I've aged a lot since we met last year or it's the short har and weight loss. This evening I'm having dinner another friend, so a whole lot of eating.
> 
> Last night I was so sore from all the Thanksgiving prep and cleanup that I had to use the cane. All gone and today I'm better. Yay.
> 
> Hugs for all.


What a feast of appetizers! I would have been happy with those, never mind having the meal. So glad you had a great Thanksgiving. I'm sure the ladies didn't recognize you because of your weight loss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


It's lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a friend that used to make rum balls which are very much like what you made. you ate them at your own risk - he used extra extra rum. you could get quite a buzz eating just one or two. ---sam



Fan said:


> Just finished making a messy delicious bowl of pecan bourbon balls. You really need to wet your hands when forming them as they are quite hard to get to stick together, so added some butter to the mix, Had a taste of the crumbs leftover and oh boy way up there in the yum dept! Mmmmmm!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am one spoiled lady! Al made me filet mignonette, sweet potatoes and steamed broccoli and cauliflower last night! Yum!


Wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a very sad lady who will finish up not talking to anyone and will have no friends or family around her.


Yes, she must hope that her DH outlives her so that she doesn't die alone.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My hope is that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I took Ray to our son's for dinner and we had a lovely time. About half the family were there. Ray Jr. cooked a wonderful meal of roast beef and all the fixings. He said he didn't like turkey well enough to put up with the left=overs so he did roast beef. Ray enjoyed being away from the home and he ate like crazy. We were all afraid that he would make himself sick but he claims he didn't. He will be coming home for lunch tomorrow but what he doesn't know is that our daughter who lives in Houston will be here. I doing a simple lunch of potato salad, vegetable salad and sandwiches. Also will make a banana pudding. My laptop is acting up so I haven't been able to read this weeks posts. Hopefully it will get over its bad mood and let me enjoy next week.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had a friend that used to make rum balls which are very much like what you made. you ate them at your own risk - he used extra extra rum. you could get quite a buzz eating just one or two. ---sam


Yes I did get a good buzz, actually a zzzzz! Aka , snooze blamed it on the afternoon heat but think the bourbon might have had something to do with it! 
I certainly gave the sugary eating a good test, and thought there would be itching later, but ever since I had the major rash last week I think it's burned itself out of my system. Been taking vit C with echinacea and that's helping too I think. Not going to push my luck by eating anymore sweet stuff over the weekend.
After 4 long years of itching, I might have seen the last of it, sure hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My hope is that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I took Ray to our son's for dinner and we had a lovely time. About half the family were there. Ray Jr. cooked a wonderful meal of roast beef and all the fixings. He said he didn't like turkey well enough to put up with the left=overs so he did roast beef. Ray enjoyed being away from the home and he ate like crazy. We were all afraid that he would make himself sick but he claims he didn't. He will be coming home for lunch tomorrow but what he doesn't know is that our daughter who lives in Houston will be here. I doing a simple lunch of potato salad, vegetable salad and sandwiches. Also will make a banana pudding. My laptop is acting up so I haven't been able to read this weeks posts. Hopefully it will get over its bad mood and let me enjoy next week.


I am glad that Ray enjoyed the outing. It is a nuisance when the technology fails!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm06: Um, no, that's not "just how your mother is". The woman needs mental therapy! And so does her husband if that is how he handles it. Sounds like we all know who wears the trousers in that house.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the kind thoughts. Turned out that the traffic seemed to be confined to the downtown areas of Provo/Orem and my hooks were available at a more distant Orem shop. I was the first person in the parking lot and there when the clerk opened. He is a good friend and good to see him working after a horrific back injury. We had a good talk as well as getting all the hooks I should need for the rest of the season. They are always friendly in that fly shop, greet me immediately by name and very helpful. Did not venture into my downtown yarn shop as no knitting until the Christmas flies are finished. Besides, parking in the limited downtown Provo center street, where my LYS is located, is always dicey and crowded. I did not want to circle the block multiple times just to find an open space.


Great that you didn't have to fight traffic, and an open parking lot is always good, conversation with a friend, priceless. Wonderful that he's recovered enough from his accident to be able to work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Congratulations Maatje on the new grandson!
> Julie, I know how wonderful it must feel to be able to walk more, and to do some "fun" shopping. Very happy for you.
> Sounds like the adventures and misadventures of Thanksgiving have been survived well. We had hoped DD2 and family would come over but they are having to be judicious with fuel in order for DD to be able to get back and forth to work the next few days. On the plus I was able to scale down my menu so less work for me. I made the traditional turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, cornbread dressing, and cranberry sauce (I too, like my own over canned), then added some brussels sprouts. Had a brownie cake with almonds for dessert. I hate baking so don't really do pies, cakes or cookies for myself. I am cooking the carcass in the crockpot so I can have stock on hand. What a great thing
> ...


I understand fuel economy, at least it's not as expensive as it was a few years ago, but it's still something to be conserved when on a budget. 
Your dinner sounds lovely, I hope though that your cough passes soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Thanksgiving was wonderful. I did way too much, as usual with work and food. Shrimp would have been enough appetizer but I did puff pastry with cheese and mild jalapeño and some with artichoke, cheese, and olive, bruschetta, smoked eggplant dip, bread crisps and Parmesan crisps, bacon wrapped asparagus. Then of course the meal. Oh my goodness, my son's new dog has ADD. We really had a lovely time. Today has been really busy. The ladies I met for lunch today didn't recognize me. I was sitting right there and they didn't know it was me. Either I've aged a lot since we met last year or it's the short har and weight loss. This evening I'm having dinner another friend, so a whole lot of eating.
> 
> Last night I was so sore from all the Thanksgiving prep and cleanup that I had to use the cane. All gone and today I'm better. Yay.
> 
> Hugs for all.


 :sm23: Reading and when I got to the dog having ADD, I burst into laughter, lol, had to read it to David since he wanted to know why I was laughing. 
But it sounds like a lovely spread you set out. Great that the soreness is all gone and even better that with the weight loss and hair do, your friends didn't even recognize you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seemingly if Psycho gran and her DH fall out she disappears and books herself into a five star hotel for a few days.....it probably works out cheaper for him to keep on her good side! :sm16: :sm09:


Good grief!! Can we say pampered and spoiled?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just messaged Vicky to tell her we are at the church this morning making coffee and cooking sausages, while she doesn't expect to get there she did say Elizabeth has asked if she will see Grandma today!
> Heading out to set up soon. Woke so early that I am here even before I go out! This time of the year the new TP starts at a respectable 8.30. (does mean though though that the digest doesn't come out till 8.30pm!).


Lol! She does love her Grandma, the girls got taste. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe I should try that!
> 
> David will be away this coming week but his plan is to work on the kitchen the following week so the bottom cupboards will at least be fully in place (not with any insides mind you!) so that the new bench will go on. Maybe the hotplates will be in and usable? Trying to work out how to cook the Christmas Puds).


It does help to have a mostly functional kitchen when cooking the puddings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't know...the peace and quiet might be worth it to him! :sm23:


Lol!! I think it would be to me, but then I'd not keep her around. :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are so pretty. I think my big one is getting steroids somewhere and I s totally covered in buds & flowers & so heavy I cant move it anymore to even get a good photo. The other is much smaller. They give such nice color in the dark days of winter & seem to be the only blooming plant that likes my house, all others just die. I decided when I cleaned this morning my Bruggimansia needed some fresh air as it kept losing leaves & getting uglier by the day so out it went


Lol! That is huge! Both are gorgeous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am concerned about the micro-fibres that are killing the fish, turtles and other Marine life.
> That is exactly why I am trying to buy only natural fibres!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My hope is that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I took Ray to our son's for dinner and we had a lovely time. About half the family were there. Ray Jr. cooked a wonderful meal of roast beef and all the fixings. He said he didn't like turkey well enough to put up with the left=overs so he did roast beef. Ray enjoyed being away from the home and he ate like crazy. We were all afraid that he would make himself sick but he claims he didn't. He will be coming home for lunch tomorrow but what he doesn't know is that our daughter who lives in Houston will be here. I doing a simple lunch of potato salad, vegetable salad and sandwiches. Also will make a banana pudding. My laptop is acting up so I haven't been able to read this weeks posts. Hopefully it will get over its bad mood and let me enjoy next week.


Wonderful that Ray ate so well, that is very good for him. Lovely that your DD will be visiting. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I did get a good buzz, actually a zzzzz! Aka , snooze blamed it on the afternoon heat but think the bourbon might have had something to do with it!
> I certainly gave the sugary eating a good test, and thought there would be itching later, but ever since I had the major rash last week I think it's burned itself out of my system. Been taking vit C with echinacea and that's helping too I think. Not going to push my luck by eating anymore sweet stuff over the weekend.
> After 4 long years of itching, I might have seen the last of it, sure hope so.


LOL!

It would be wonderful if the sweets itching is gone for good. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gordon celebrated his 2 month birthday by rolling. Vicky left on his tummy, left him for about 5 seconds and came back to find him on his back. Thought maybe it was a fluke- she had just been thinking that he wasn't anywhere near it and E was rolling by 10 weeks and no way would he be doing so (she had been looking at early videos of E). He has done it 3 times since so clearly not a fluke


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My hope is that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I took Ray to our son's for dinner and we had a lovely time. About half the family were there. Ray Jr. cooked a wonderful meal of roast beef and all the fixings. He said he didn't like turkey well enough to put up with the left=overs so he did roast beef. Ray enjoyed being away from the home and he ate like crazy. We were all afraid that he would make himself sick but he claims he didn't. He will be coming home for lunch tomorrow but what he doesn't know is that our daughter who lives in Houston will be here. I doing a simple lunch of potato salad, vegetable salad and sandwiches. Also will make a banana pudding. My laptop is acting up so I haven't been able to read this weeks posts. Hopefully it will get over its bad mood and let me enjoy next week.


Nice that he was able to enjoy the day- and to then see DD tomorrow will be special too. 
What has happened with the issue of where he lives- and what you do?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Some beautiful Christmas Cactus- must be nice to have some colour in the middle of winter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! It was so kind of her!
> Two km on three days- my plan is to get out more regularly- the Botanic Gardens are not very far.


Excellent! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


Lovely! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is the same woman who fell out with her older daughter 5 years ago, sued her for the return of the money they gave her for a deposit for her wedding and refused to go to or pay for the wedding, but was extremely irate because the daughter refused to have anything to do with them after they tried to make contact 3 years later after the daughter had given birth! So she has a granddaughter of 3 who lives 14 miles away whom she has never met. Extreme doesn't cover it - she's seriously nuts and the husband just shrugs his shoulders and says, "That's just how your mother is." :sm06:


 :sm06: Good grief! Oh well, she is the one missing out on things. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are so pretty. I think my big one is getting steroids somewhere and I s totally covered in buds & flowers & so heavy I cant move it anymore to even get a good photo. The other is much smaller. They give such nice color in the dark days of winter & seem to be the only blooming plant that likes my house, all others just die. I decided when I cleaned this morning my Bruggimansia needed some fresh air as it kept losing leaves & getting uglier by the day so out it went


Lovely for you to be able to have some colour. :sm11: I see out your window there is snow. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gordon celebrated his 2 month birthday by rolling. Vicky left on his tummy, left him for about 5 seconds and came back to find him on his back. Thought maybe it was a fluke- she had just been thinking that he wasn't anywhere near it and E was rolling by 10 weeks and no way would he be doing so (she had been looking at early videos of E). He has done it 3 times since so clearly not a fluke


Golly, already? Gosh the time just goes so fast and so many changes with babies.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My hope is that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I took Ray to our son's for dinner and we had a lovely time. About half the family were there. Ray Jr. cooked a wonderful meal of roast beef and all the fixings. He said he didn't like turkey well enough to put up with the left=overs so he did roast beef. Ray enjoyed being away from the home and he ate like crazy. We were all afraid that he would make himself sick but he claims he didn't. He will be coming home for lunch tomorrow but what he doesn't know is that our daughter who lives in Houston will be here. I doing a simple lunch of potato salad, vegetable salad and sandwiches. Also will make a banana pudding. My laptop is acting up so I haven't been able to read this weeks posts. Hopefully it will get over its bad mood and let me enjoy next week.


I'm glad you enjoyed your Thanksgiving. It's so nice that you could take Ray out for lunch and he enjoyed it with no problems. What a surprise he'll get tomorrow when he sees your daughter. My daughter who used to live in Houston is there at the moment visiting old friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gordon celebrated his 2 month birthday by rolling. Vicky left on his tummy, left him for about 5 seconds and came back to find him on his back. Thought maybe it was a fluke- she had just been thinking that he wasn't anywhere near it and E was rolling by 10 weeks and no way would he be doing so (she had been looking at early videos of E). He has done it 3 times since so clearly not a fluke


That is quite a major milestone!


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I just found those recipies, all look good. I will try the roast using my slow cooker as it is so easy that way. I used to make refrigerator cookies when I had kids at home and loved how easy they were, and tasty too! This sounds like a very caring group.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Alesa said:


> I just found those recipies, all look good. I will try the roast using my slow cooker as it is so easy that way. I used to make refrigerator cookies when I had kids at home and loved how easy they were, and tasty too! This sounds like a very caring group.


It is and you are very welcome to join us in this week's tea party - Sam's (the wren) link is on page 83.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Alesa said:


> I just found those recipies, all look good. I will try the roast using my slow cooker as it is so easy that way. I used to make refrigerator cookies when I had kids at home and loved how easy they were, and tasty too! This sounds like a very caring group.


Welcome; join us at this week's tea party.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508827-8.html#11664070


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a great time outdoors. i would exchange temps with you. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you. I'm feeling better today. I even managed to take 45 minute walk with Maya in hills behind college. Only went a mile. But gained 500' and then lost it coming down. Do to scree it took me as long coming down as going up. Really didn't want to twist my knee or skid on scree. But warm 80F, will be more fun when it's a tad cooler and I'm more in shape. Still quite lovely for my soul.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think tear drop trailers = instant claustrophobia. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> But no room for the animals!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy marikayknits - hope this infection is short lived. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP friends. Well. this has been a different sort of Thanksgiving for DH and me. After thinking I had recuperated from a cold I had the week before last, I relapsed and have been sick since Sunday with a bacterial infection. The doctor checked me for pneumonia, but thank goodness it wasn't that. I am on strong antibiotics and not feeling like doing much except sitting in my chair under a blanket. We had already bought a turkey, but instead of cooking, got a take out meal from a local restaurant. Since we had purchased a fresh turkey, we will probably cook it some time over the weekend and freeze some of it for another time. DH has just left to visit his mother in the nursing home. He took her a piece of store bought pie (that is really out of character for me because I don't like any pumpkin pie but what I bake myself) This year I had made a schedule to get my cleaning, shopping, baking,etc. done early. I just hope I get my strength back soon. All in all, I am still thankful for the day we had.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely gwen - will it last through the holidays? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Alesa said:


> I just found those recipies, all look good. I will try the roast using my slow cooker as it is so easy that way. I used to make refrigerator cookies when I had kids at home and loved how easy they were, and tasty too! This sounds like a very caring group.


Welcome- we are indeed a caring group. Feel free to join us again. Indeed come and meet us in the new Tea Party- and ind more recipes! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508827-1.html


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are so pretty. I think my big one is getting steroids somewhere and I s totally covered in buds & flowers & so heavy I cant move it anymore to even get a good photo. The other is much smaller. They give such nice color in the dark days of winter & seem to be the only blooming plant that likes my house, all others just die. I decided when I cleaned this morning my Bruggimansia needed some fresh air as it kept losing leaves & getting uglier by the day so out it went


Ours were loaded with flowers this year but they bloomed early.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What beautiful cacti. Thanks for posting them. You made my day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Ours were loaded with flowers this year but they bloomed early.


Looks like you have the perfect spot for them, lovely bright flowers for dull days.
This afternoon we are getting downpours of heavy rain, and a loud sound and light show in the skies overhead. The garden will be enjoying the good drenching and air feels fresh again after the humidity the last few days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Ours were loaded with flowers this year but they bloomed early.


Gorgeous. I noticed a couple of tiny buds on ours so maybe they will live up to their name.


----------

